# 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS SO DEAL WITH IT!



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Guess I'm glad Batista is back, but not super excited about it. More excited about seeing Bryan than Big Dave.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looking forward to seeing what happens with bryan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:batista2 :brock rton2 and the Royal Rumble only a week away...

Yes, I'm excited for tomorrow! :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Interesting that they've put Brock and Batista on the preview banner. Perhaps a sign of things to come @ WrestleMania?

I just hope they announce Bryan is well enough to still compete in the Royal Rumble. He NEEDS to win and then get the WWE Title at WrestleMania after last week and the past six months.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Last Raw and SD were awesome.Can't wait for this one!!

ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA in full power,babeh!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

By the looks of what's being hyped up, the only things I'm not excited about are John Cena vs. Randy Orton and Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar. Everything else looks solid.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

imho I think Big Show vs Lesnar will be MOTN at Rumble!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm keen to see what happens with Batista tomorrow night. 

It should be interesting to see how he's received and how he copes considering he's been out for so long.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Too fucking bad on his big return he's going to feud with Alborto Del Borio


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hear Big Show is jobbing to Bray at House Shows. Really got the big MO going into his match against Brock.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm excited to see Batista back. We'll probably get some sort of segment between him and Del Rio. Kind of looking forward to that feud. Brock in da house is always a good thing and I hope to see Bryan on the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dayton, Ohio :hmm:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DoubtGin said:


> Kane :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yes, that's right. :cool2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This is shaping up to be a bloody decent RAW.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> I hear Big Show is jobbing to Bray at House Shows. Really got the big MO going into his match against Brock.


Makes him being with Brock that more annoying. Still, as long as Brock is here I'll take it.

Should be a good Raw, but im with others regarding Batista/Del Rio if that happens. Batista promo is interupted by Del Rio, then Batista beats him up.

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> I hear Big Show is jobbing to Bray at House Shows. Really got the big MO going into his match against Brock.


It's a house show. Big Show was stepping in for Daniel Bryan. One off match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The BEAST and The ANIMAL. :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



The Lady Killer said:


> The BEAST and The ANIMAL. :mark:


A virtual 50 bucks says after Batista powerbombs Del Rio and heads backstage, he comes face-to-face with Lesnar.

DAT TEASE :vince3


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The Beast, The Animal and The GOAT. :brock :bigdave :bryan3

:mark:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Londrick said:


> The Beast, The Animal and The GOAT. :brock :bigdave :bryan3
> 
> :mark:


:banderas

Raw is going to be more like pornography for me tomorrow night.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Very much looking forward to seeing Big Dave back in WWE.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Come on Monday Night, come sooner :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lesnar, Batista, Punk, Bryan, Triple H, New Age Outlaws and The Shield all in the same show...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> Lesnar, Batista, Punk, Bryan, Triple H, New Age Outlaws and The Shield all in the same show...


Who cares about NAO? Replace them with Cena & Orton and tell me when the last time was we had such a stacked line up.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Sono Shion said:


> Who cares about NAO? Replace them with Cena & Orton and tell me when the last time was we had such a stacked line up.


I do care. :sad: Anyway, forgot to put Cena and Orton on the list. Pretty stacked line-up indeed. (Y)


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm very intrigued to see how they handle the Daniel Bryan situation. With his rumored concussion and break away from the Wyatt Family, not sure how they will handle him.

I hope Batista gets the opening segment and the Authority just assumes he's with them but it's left open ended to have extra intrigue going into Royal Rumble.

My other hope is that they at least tell us who gets the unlucky #1 or #2 in the Rumble. You figure the storyline with the Authority allows for a lot of manipulation of the Rumble draws.

This promises to be good episode. I hope I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena
Punk
Lesnar
Batista
Bryan
DA GAME
STEPH

:mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Sono Shion said:


> Who cares about NAO? Replace them with Cena & Orton and tell me when the last time was we had such a stacked line up.


Raw 1000 is probably it. And that was a special show (with no Austin) whereas this one is just another Raw.

Should be a great night.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dave is back!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cena
> Punk
> Lesnar
> Batista
> ...


OMG, DEM RATINGZ! :mark:



> Raw 1000 is probably it. And that was a special show (with no Austin) whereas this one is just another Raw.


Pretty sure the Raw before Mania last year would be the last time we had a card this stacked. We had Rock, Lesnar, Taker, Punk, Cena, HBK (?) and HHH.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena/Orton, Brock/Show, Bryan/Wyatts, Batista returning, and Punk/Authority. I can't remember the last time RAW had this many feuds with actual starpower.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



#Mark said:


> Cena/Orton, Brock/Show, Bryan/Wyatts, Batista returning, and PunK/Authority. I can't remember when the last time RAW had this many feuds with actual starpower.


The fact that Cena-Orton feels like its in the midcard right now is pretty ridiculous. 
Bryan was the focus last week and Batista is the focus this week. I wonder how long this can last


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



xD7oom said:


> Can't wait :mark:


Are you thinking what I'm thinking? Big debut followed by getting squashed by Bryan leading to the Rumble  :bryan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Your_Solution said:


> The fact that Cena-Orton feels like its in the midcard right now is pretty ridiculous.
> Bryan was the focus last week and Batista is the focus this week. I wonder how long this can last


Orton just isn't over enough. Cena is doing all the heavy lifting in their feud (imo). Orton to destroy Kofi somewhere in the middle of the show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

To be honest, this being the go-home show and Bryan's momentum, Batista returning, etc, I am pretty excited for this.

Come on WWE, don't disappoint.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This looks unmissable, really got a good vibe for RTWM this year!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wonder if Cena will actually come out to the ring pissed off after what Orton did to his dad last week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WOW this show is gonna be packed. :dance :woolcock :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Your_Solution said:


> The fact that Cena-Orton feels like its in the midcard right now is pretty ridiculous.
> Bryan was the focus last week and Batista is the focus this week. I wonder how long this can last


Good. Cena can see how it felt for Punk's title reign with Cena's feuds as the headliners.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Raw is in it's best shape since the Ruthless Agression era. For all the shit WWE gets, they managed to turn quite a few guys into stars this past decade


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

NEVAR 4GET


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can't wait for the obligatory multi man brawl at the end of the show. :mark:










*LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Can't wait for the obligatory multi man brawl at the end of the show. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This has potential to be an amazing show. I'm jacked!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Unless WWE does something stupid, starting from this Raw, RTWM really begins. Next 2.5 months should hopefully be great!


Raw is in same place that they were in when Bret returned. From what I remember,crowd was good,but not great. Hopefully they're better for Batistas return since he's more recent guy than Bret for people to remember.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Since Brock is busy with Big Show I really don't care about him returning tomorrow.I am looking forward to Batista's return though, I've always been a huge fan of his. Looking forward to Bryan/ Wyatt family, New Age Outlaws, and The Authority/ Punk. Although I don't think HHH/Steph are going to be there since the preview didn't mention them being on RAW tomorrow they only mention Kane. I don't give no fucks for Cena/Orton.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> Lesnar, Batista, Punk, Bryan, Triple H, New Age Outlaws and The Shield all in the same show...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

With Batista returning and what happened with Bryan last RAW, this has the makings to be a very good RAW. (Which is why WWE will fuck it up and it will suck). In all seriousness, I'm excited and I hope they build up the Rumble well!


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So bets whos going to come out and make the Sherman mocking promo?

GUYS

WAIT

THIS COULD BE JTGS BIG BREAK


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*




























TEH ANIMAL


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Should be a good Raw.

Batista returning, Lesnar on the show, HHH should be back and go home show before Rumble.

I will be watching this one live.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hoping for shit to go down when cena/orton and lesnar/show are in the ring.

And good to see dave back in the wwe.

It will be a great raw.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

To be honest im more excited to see Daniel Bryan tonight than Batista but anyways seeing as were one week from the Rumble overall this should be an above average RAW so ill be watching.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Tonight will be epic. 

Bryan after last week :mark:
The return of Batista :mark: :mark:
Lesnar :mark:
More buildup between punk and hhh :mark:
Randy and Cena potentially promo or contract signing :mark:

Plus the shield,real americans and so much more :mark:

Havent been this excited for raw in a long long time CANT WAIT!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BIG MOTHER FUCKING DAVE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista and Brock. 

:mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> TEH ANIMAL


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena, Punk, Bryan, Orton, Brock, Batista, HHH, Kane, The Shield, Bray Wyatt!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Cena, Punk, Bryan, Orton, Brock, Batista, HHH, Kane, The Shield, Bray Wyatt!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Fuck yes!


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: Can't wait to see him squash Del Rio


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

By the way, what's the crowd in Dayton like? This card is absolutely stacked I really hope the crowd make it an even better night.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Can't wait for the obligatory multi man brawl at the end of the show. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd he looks like such a fuckwit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The only match worth talking about is the Rumble :lol

Sorry Orton/Cena
Sorry Brock/Show
Sorry... whatever match is left on the card


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CYC said:


> The only match worth talking about is the Rumble :lol
> 
> *Sorry Orton/Cena*
> Sorry Brock/Show
> Sorry... whatever match is left on the card


I applaud you on being a Cena fan and saying this. Objectivity is of great value.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is it too much to ask if at the end there is a big brawl featuring the entire roster and at the end up you get Lesnar, Batista and Bryan in the ring staring each other down, and then you hear the undertakers entrance hit


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lets have the real americans go over Rhodes and Goldie setting up a title match at the rumble pls. Time they lost the belts and started their feud.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



dmccourt95 said:


> Is it too much to ask if at the end there is a big brawl featuring the entire roster and at the end up you get Lesnar, Batista and *Bryan *in the ring staring each other down, and then you hear the undertakers entrance hit


:ti


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

EPIC Raw in the making!

I would mark out if Drew McIntyre would turn on 3MB,bring back "Broken dreams"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY0PxoilxzM and challenge Big E Langston for IC title :mark::mark:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista should be a heel.

He's boring as shit as a face.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WHEN BATISTA'S MUSIC HITS TONIGHT. :mark: :mark:

No way I'm containing myself when watching this show, knowing it's the go home show to the rumble too. :banderas










^ 'DAT TEASE. :yes :yes


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hoping for some Batista/Bryan/Punk interaction. I think the rumble will come down to the three of them


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

FK BATISTA,THE MUTAFUKA KANE WILL BE BACK TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CROATIA said:


> EPIC Raw in the making!
> 
> I would mark out if Drew McIntyre would turn on 3MB,bring back "Broken dreams"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY0PxoilxzM and challenge Big E Langston for IC title :mark::mark:


 Call me crazy, but that is Best theme of WWE


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I think Taker might end up being in the Rumble as a shock entrance myself.. Being taken out by his next opponent if it is going to not be Lesnar. Well i hope so anyways it would be quite awesome indeed . Cannot wait for tonight !!! :


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Where are people geting the Batista/Del Rio bit from?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

^^^^

From Del Rio constantly trash talking Batista since the last few weeks and taking out Batista's "friend" Rey Mysterio on SD. I don't blame you for not knowing coz skipping Del Rio segments is a tempting thing to do.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Batista should be a heel.
> 
> He's boring as shit as a face.


Yeah, I agree with this. Plus the show needs another top heel, as Orton is their only one at the moment (if you don't count parttime Lesnar).

I hope Ryback comes out tonight like he did on Main Event and just randomly walks around the ring, yells at fans, and goes back up the ramp. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

this raw already gets three batistas out of five batistas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully Raw's good tonight. Last year's Raw before the RR ended with Cena cutting a ridiculous promo and the predictable bit where a bunch of wrestlers enter the ring and start brawling and Cole's like, "Oh my! It's a Royal Rumble preview!" Something more creative plz.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*HYPED~! :batista2*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I want alone inside this pit of Danger


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT ANYMORE! Gonna be awesome Raw,I can feel it,babeh!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I've waited 1,330 days for this moment. Hero of my childhood. Lol.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



LKRocks said:


> Hoping for some Batista/Bryan/Punk interaction. I think the rumble will come down to the three of them


And Reigns.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm personally super pumped about Batista's return, I'm a big Batista fan. This is the most excited I've been to watch a Raw in a long time.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Should be another good Raw. Last one to the Rumble!

Looking forward on Lesnar appearing again and of course, Big Dave returning.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Going to be awesome to see :bigdave tonight. Next week at the RAW after the Rumble I hope that Hogan will return too.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stone Hot said:


> I wa*lk* alone inside this pit of Danger


There, fixed it for you!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully Barrett's not stuck on the App again :angry:
All I'm asking for is my two minutes of Bad News!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I honestly can't wait for tonight! 

Lesnar, Cena, Punk, Bryan, Orton, Bautista, The Shield, Antoni Cesar ns Heath slater!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

YES!!!
Can't wait! :banderas 

Kane & Punk :banderas

For those who didn't watch SD:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hours away from Big Dave crushing bitches in the ring, then crushing bitches in hotel rooms!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

bla bla fuck me edit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Xderby said:


> FK BATISTA,THE MUTAFUKA KANE WILL BE BACK TONIGHT :mark:














ashes11 said:


> Lets have the real americans go over Rhodes and Goldie setting up a title match at the rumble pls. Time they lost the belts and started their feud.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Jeez, I can't wait anymore. :banderas


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Almost time....


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm just sat here like...










Only a few hours away....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Hopefully Barrett's not stuck on the App again :angry:
> All I'm asking for is my two minutes of Bad News!


Bads News You will get two minutes of him on WWE APP


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wonder what Vince will feel like after Del Rio sucks all the momentum out of Batista's return and our boy Bryan out pops him.

They need to keep Batista/Del Rio short and sweet, an emphatic Batista bomb to shut ADR up is the way forward.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ashes11 said:


> Wonder what Vince will feel like after Del Rio sucks all the momentum out of Batista's return and our boy Bryan out pops him.
> 
> They need to keep Batista/Del Rio short and sweet, an emphatic Batista bomb to shut ADR up is the way forward.


I just want to see the explosive farts on the ramp again. That's what I'm most excited for in this return!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:batista4 :brock unk :bryan :HHH2 :mark:

Think its going to be good one tonight. :


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Will the crowd be hot for Bryan tonight?


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

All I got to say Is YES!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!! YES!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Will the crowd be hot for Bryan tonight?


They always are bro. Bryan can make Virgina look like Chicago.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*









^John Cena Promo










^ADR promo well waiting for Batista 










^Waiting on Bryan


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

READYZ FORZA SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ :vince5


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Will the crowd be hot for Bryan tonight?





Bryan D. said:


> They always are bro. Bryan can make Virgina look like Chicago.


Here's your answer. I honestly don't think we ever have to worry about Bryan not getting a massive ovation again. Last week he made Providance, RI, give him a New York level, Austin-esque, pop, so from here on out he'll get pop of the night every Monday regardless of the crowd. Lol

I expect Big Dave to get pop of the night tonight, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan outpops him fresh off of last week's turn of events.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*









*
Soon.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Will Bryan even be there?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*










I. AM. PUMPED. :mark:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Still have 6 hours to go LOL


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*










Best in the business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Waffelz said:


> Will Bryan even be there?


Yes he can be there and even have a promo, but he probably won't wrestle.

The way I would handle it is like the Austin vs Vince thing. Where DB is saying how he got a concussion but wants to enter the rumble and he can be talking about how he is going to win it.

Then have HHH come out and say that he can't let DB compete in the RR because of the concussion, etc etc.

That is how the WWE needs to treat this if DB is going to be out for a few weeks or month. Even if he is going to be in then rumble they can still go this route then let him be a surprise entrant ini the RR.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can't believe they're having Batista return in that tiny arena

I at least hope they're loud!


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I wanna thank Apex Rattlesnake for brightening the day. His incessant proclamation that Batista is the best in the business is making me laugh very hard.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Almost time....


Looking forward to the show tonight myself. Lots of feuds and story lines to progress. Shame Batista doesn't appear to look as Beast as in that pic ^^ these days tho. A lot leaner and older looking in recent times. Hopefully Del Rio doesn't kill the segment. Also hoping for more of THE BIG GUY. :ryback


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> I wanna thank Apex Rattlesnake for brightening the day. His incessant proclamation that Batista is the best in the business is making me laugh very hard.


His spinebusters are 

We all know who the real best in the business is... :bryan


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fuck, I can't wait for the show to start. Only got 5 hours to go!!! :mark:

The moment this hits...


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> His spinebusters are
> 
> We all know who the real best in the business is... :bryan


I like HHH and Bobby Roode's better. And even those are a pale shadow of Arn Anderson's.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So tonight it starts when Batista will be one half of the upcoming WWE titlematch scene for next 1.5 years.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:brock :batista2 :bryan rton2 :HHH2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*This is me right now..*










:batista2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


>


I hope the Wrestlingforum servers are aswell....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I hope the Wrestlingforum servers are aswell....


i expect 3 crashes tonight

1.DB
2.Batista
3.End of Raw


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> i expect 3 crashes tonight
> 
> 1.DB
> 2.Batista
> 3.End of Raw


:lmao To much GOAT to handle.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CROATIA said:


>


*GOAT*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao To much GOAT to handle.


Don't forget


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> i expect 3 crashes tonight
> 
> 1.DB
> 2.Batista
> 3.*End of Raw*


Doubt it. It'll be a bunch of guys brawling to hype the Rumble match. Typical stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DEAR SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ,

I HAVE WAITED FOR YOU DEARLY ALL WEEK. I AM NOW READY FOR YOU. COME SOON.

SIGNED,

SHOWSTOPPERZ

:vince5


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> Doubt it. It'll be a bunch of guys brawling to hype the Rumble match. Typical stuff.


that will be smackdown can't see them wasting time for that on Raw.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



















:cena3​


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> Don't forget


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista's back tonight. Who cares about Cena?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batoaster returns!!!!!! I predict Kofi beats him clean tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TKOW said:


>


Sorry couldn't resist <3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> that will be smackdown can't see them wasting time for that on Raw.


How do you think Raw will end?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully Batista and Brock will come out at the same time. Would be really nice lol. Also iv'e been here for while and just recently signed up . Anybody care to give me a warm welcome?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:codyunk6:ziggler2rollins:ambrose3:batista4:lelbrock

All on Raw.

Don't fuck this up, Creative.

Actually, not sure about Bryan or Ziggler, since they are both concussed.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

4 hours to go... oh god.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looking forward to the show. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully the return of Batista means new photoshopped pictures for the random pictures thread. In the meantime, we can all enjoy these:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BATISTA to introduce to the CLAM HAMMER to Nikki Bella tonight.

:cena4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope they don't say something like 'Batista returns next!' and still leave us with some sort of surprise  

Eventhough we all know there's only 4 time slots he could appear at


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*






:bigdave


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is Lenser guaranteed tonight or is it just speculation so far?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Dopeeey said:


> Hopefully Batista and Brock will come out at the same time. Would be really nice lol. Also iv'e been here for while and just recently signed up . Anybody care to give me a warm welcome?













anyone know whether daniel bryan is gonna be on raw ? didn't know until yesterday that he has a concussion apparently, gonna stay up for at least the first hour... also exited about batista, i wasn't watching when he was around so hopefully it wont be a let down with all the hype about him.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Really excited for Raw this week, the return of Batista, Lesnar appearance and the final Raw before the Rumble.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Xobeh said:


> Is Lenser guaranteed tonight or is it just speculation so far?




Guaranteed


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wow. It would be dope if we got Taker tonight too also


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I can't believe that i'm looking forward to Batistas return. 5 years ago I was sick of him. lol

Speaking of being sick of... Heyman and Big Show have a lot of history between each other. Enemies, allies, enemies again. I pretty much don't care about Big Show putting over Lesnar.

So other than Batista, i'm looking forward to whats next with Bryan.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Not bothered about Batistas return, unless he stays away from the title picture and has a meaningful feud. 

However this Raw should not disappoint, will be up watching live!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Korvin said:


> I can't believe that i'm looking forward to Batistas return. 5 years ago I was sick of him. lol
> 
> Speaking of being sick of... Heyman and Big Show have a lot of history between each other. Enemies, allies, enemies again. I pretty much don't care about Big Show putting over Lesnar.
> 
> So other than Batista, i'm looking forward to whats next with Bryan.


This.

I also never really liked Batista. But given the absolute borefest that WWE is right now, I'll say I'm somewhat looking forward to his return tonight.

No interest in Brock/Big Show. What a waste of a Brock appearance.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> This.
> 
> I also never really liked Batista. But given the absolute borefest that WWE is right now, I'll say I'm somewhat looking forward to his return tonight.
> 
> No interest in Brock/Big Show. What a waste of a Brock appearance.


Brock isn't appearing just for Big Show. They're going to tease Lesnar/Batista.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm hoping we get a Batista welcome party from the Authority to open the show like the nWo did for Bret Hart when he was coming to WCW. Then Big Dave leaves it ambigious whether he's with them or not so we don't know how he's coming at us for the Royal Rumble.

Kane and Punk could be intriguing, too.

Curious as to how they handle Daniel Bryan's concussion and whether he'll be competing at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TKOW said:


> Brock isn't appearing just for Big Show. They're going to tease Lesnar/Batista.


That's a definite?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol, who wants to bet that before and/or after Batista returns, WWE will slot some buzzkill match in there(like Ryback,Axel vs Los Matadores or Bellas vs Funkadactyls lol)


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This has some serious potential to be a killer RAW. Batista return, Brock appearance, DBry pops, Cena-Orton, Evolution meeting, CM Punk-HHH tease, etc. It should be a fucking powderkeg of amazing. I dare Creative to make that boring...

Edit: Plus a possible Sheamus return?? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

When he does that machine gun entrance Im going to be doing it with him because Ill be marking so hard


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh... hope he doesn't shake the ropes like he used to. He always looked mentally challenged doing that.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



almostfamous said:


> This has some serious potential to be a killer RAW. Batista return, Brock appearance, DBry pops, Cena-Orton, Evolution meeting, CM Punk-HHH tease, etc. It should be a fucking powderkeg of amazing. *I dare Creative to make that boring*...
> 
> Edit: Plus a possible Sheamus return?? :mark::mark::mark:


Don't ever do that. They have the power.

- No Bryan and no explanation
- Batista and Del Rio teased with 15 minutes of promo time
- Lesnar and Big Show arm wrestling match with no Heyman
- Cena is angry about his Dad but has too much hustle, loyalty, and respect to go after Orton
- "My name......is Randy Orton......and I am......the WWE World.....Heavyweight....Champion"
- CM Punk vs. the New Age Outlaws with no mic time
- "I am.......the Game.....and I am.......entering.....the Royal Rumble.....at #30......because I'm.....that....damn....good."

See, that's just about worst case scenario.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stone Hot said:


> When he does that machine gun entrance Im going to be doing it with him because Ill be marking so hard


Me too, hopefully Batista still as the same entrance pyro as when he left WWE.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*










That line up. Them epic possibilities. Lawd have mercy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> That's a definite?


Well, no, but I'd say there's a good chance considering this is the first time - well, ever - that both men have been on the show together, and they're on the RAW preview banner together. It won't be anything huge - something along the lines of, Batista returns, powerbombs Del Rio, and then on his way back to the locker room he runs into Brock and Heyman.

BTW, can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see how WWE messed up this episode.








`


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Hopefully Barrett's not stuck on the App again :angry:
> All I'm asking for is my two minutes of Bad News!


Well, I'm sorry but I've read the script...

AND I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS

:suarez1


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I would like to see interaction between these three tonight :trips2 :batista4 rton2.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

All I want tonight is for Batista to open Raw...please. I don't care how it happens...don't make me wait 3 hours to mark out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> I also never really liked Batista. But given the absolute borefest that WWE is right now, I'll say I'm somewhat looking forward to his return tonight.


My thoughts exactly. Hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Don't ever do that. They have the power.
> 
> - No Bryan and no explanation
> - Batista and Del Rio teased with 15 minutes of promo time
> ...


Oh god, no... Well, hopefully they do the exact opposite of everything you wrote, but I'm holding my breath. I'm ready for the Road to Wrestlemania to kick into high gear tonight! Don't fuck this up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stone Hot said:


> When he does that machine gun entrance Im going to be doing it with him because Ill be marking so hard


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



dxbender said:


> lol, who wants to bet that before and/or after Batista returns, WWE will slot some buzzkill match in there(like Ryback,Axel vs Los Matadores or Bellas vs Funkadactyls lol)


Gotta give the crowd some rest before DAT ENDING.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



almostfamous said:


> Oh god, no... Well, hopefully they do the exact opposite of everything you wrote, but I'm holding my breath. I'm ready for the Road to Wrestlemania to kick into high gear tonight! Don't fuck this up!


I typed that all out because now my expectations are so low I won't possibly be disappointed.

I think they'll do a good job tonight, there's just too much talent an excitement not to have a good show.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Eva Marie, I hope you're ready to meet :batista4


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Eva Marie, I hope you're ready to meet :batista4


Big Dave has a lot of catching up to do.:lmao


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Evolution 'reunion' would be incredible.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RyanPelley said:


> Ugh... hope he doesn't shake the ropes like he used to. He always looked mentally challenged doing that.














Stone Hot said:


> When he does that machine gun entrance Im going to be doing it with him because Ill be marking so hard


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ScottishJobber said:


> Evolution 'reunion' would be incredible.


Would :mark:.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Ugh all Batista does is cause the risk of the mid 2000 stars still running around on top. The inevitable Orton Batista and Batista Cena matches are cringe worthy. Throw a mid 40's HHH in there and its a recipe for another shit year of RAW. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just throwing this out there. An Evolution-Shield stable war would be the greatest thing ever. Pipedream.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



almostfamous said:


> Just throwing this out there. An Evolution-Shield stable war would me the greatest thing ever. Pipedream.


Shield will be breaking up at the rumble(not a rumor,just my guess since rumble would be biggest time to have a moment that'd cause a breakup)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

With so many epic possibilities, I can't help but voice my concern that in 5 hours from now the "WOAT Episode" threads will be popping up left and right. Such high expectations, I'd rather not expect too much and get pleasantly surprised instead of disappointed. We'll see I suppose. Hope the crowd gets into it, that I WILL say. Crowd participation just makes such a difference (see last week).


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bearodactyl said:


> With so many epic possibilities, I can't help but voice my concern that in 5 hours from now the "WOAT Episode" threads will be popping up left and right. Such high expectations, I'd rather not expect too much and get pleasantly surprised instead of disappointed. We'll see I suppose. Hope the crowd gets into it, that I WILL say. Crowd participation just makes such a difference (see last week).


Sure does


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*






Great segment before Wrestlemania 21.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Man I can't wait for Raw tonight, these next few hours need to hurry up and pass by already


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm sure Big Dave will be getting reacquainted with the diva's locker room right now.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm honestly genuinely excited for raw tonight. Normally I'm like Monday night raw...yay, but tonight, I'm like FUCK YEA MONDAY NIGHT RAW BABAY!!! Let's see...

Last raw before the rumble is an automatic :mark::mark::mark:

Lesnar wrecking shit :mark:

A potential awesome tag/6 man tag match :mark::mark:

Confrontation that HOPEFULLY leads into a fight between ADR and Batista:mark::mark: I know my.boy is hated 'round these parts but F that. I don't want to see him squashed etc. I wanna see a fight!!!

The always predictable yet still awesome battle of the rumble entrants:mark::mark::mark:

General Fuckery:mark: and god dammit he won me over, I'm looking forward to Daniel Damn Bryan:mark::mark:

My body is sooooooooo damn ready:mark::mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: Excited for this. Will watch tomorrow.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ashes11 said:


> I'm sure Big Dave will be getting reacquainted with the diva's locker room right now.


I'm sure Rosa Mendez will be welcoming him with open arms...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just 2 hours away from...YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Banez said:


> I'm sure Rosa Mendez will be welcoming him with open arms...


open legs as well


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



King Gimp said:


> Great segment before Wrestlemania 21.


Brilliant, I know it won't happen but I wish he came out to that theme tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stone Hot said:


> When he does that machine gun entrance Im going to be doing it with him because Ill be marking so hard














ScottishJobber said:


> Evolution 'reunion' would be incredible.


bama4 that's the dream


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



almostfamous said:


> Big Dave has a lot of catching up to do.:lmao


Just as long he stays away from JoJo :side:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*






:lmao :lmao..

The best video of the day!The best hype to Royal Rumble!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looking forward to RAW tonight. Can't wait to see how things play out.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So who's legitimately excited to see Batista?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


> Just as long he stays away from JoJo :side:


Just get the feeling Big Dave would be an Eva Marie guy. Hell, him and her angle for the next season of Total Diva's, book it. :russo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


> Just as long he stays away from JoJo :side:


Brah, he's gonna give her the spinebuster and by that I meant he's gonna wreck her so hard her spine goes from an S shape to a question mark and then he's finish her off with the Batista Bomb.


YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Brah, he's gonna give her the spinebuster and by that I meant he's gonna wreck her so hard her spine goes from an S shape to a question mark and then he's finish her off with the Batista Bomb.
> 
> 
> YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


:bosh6


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ashes11 said:


> Just get the feeling Big Dave would be an Eva Marie guy. Hell, him and her angle for the next season of Total Diva's, book it. :russo


Dave is definitely into them Latinas.

I'm sitting her loling at Batista's return being made a big deal out of and the thing that a lot of people are most interested in is which Diva he's gonna remove off of his to do list first.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: I'm ready to be sports entertained!!!!!! This should be a good show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Evolution is a mystery :mark::mark::mark:

Hopefully.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

and maybe,just maybe we see long awaited heel turn from Kofi Kingston.

I mean,last week he beat motherfuckin' WWE champion CLEAN!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Cyon said:


> So who's legitimately excited to see Batista?


If he was heel he would be entertaining.. but he comes back as face so not really.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm watching for Brock. Batista returning is an added bonus but I'm just afraid WWE will fuck it up by dragging it out. Just have Del Rio come out, talk some shit and Batista come and Batista bomb him. Like how Brock returned on Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

All that Hype waiting to see who opens the show. WILL IT BE BATISTA, LESNAR/HEYMAN, PUNK, BRYAN, THE WYATTS, THE SHIELD, THE AUTHORITY? Nope it's :cena2. Suppose if they get him out of the way first it builds anticipation for everything else.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

I'm ready


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hoping Raw opens like:


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just a quick warning and apology. I'm staying up to watch it tonight. Which means the curse of me watching a terrible show live will be put on tonight's show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



M-Diggedy said:


> Just a quick warning and apology. I'm staying up to watch it tonight. Which means the curse of me watching a terrible show live will be put on tonight's show.


:lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



M-Diggedy said:


> Just a quick warning and apology. I'm staying up to watch it tonight. Which means the curse of me watching a terrible show live will be put on tonight's show.


I have the same curse. Literally every time i stay up to watch a RAW it's dogshit. Hoping with that roster they get tonight right.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista, Brock, Punk, Bryan, Bray, Shield, HHH, Orton, Cena, The New Age Outlaws all on one show


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

M-Diggedy said:


> Just a quick warning and apology. I'm staying up to watch it tonight. Which means the curse of me watching a terrible show live will be put on tonight's show.


xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hunter hasnt been on Raw since 2013. Hope he opens the show. Followed by Punk. Followed by Batista!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 50m 
Just announced! #RoyalRumble Kickoff: @CodyRhodesWWE & @DUSTIN_RHODES1 vs. @WWERoadDogg & @RealBillyGunn for the Tag Team Titles. #WWE


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 50m
> Just announced! #RoyalRumble Kickoff: @CodyRhodesWWE & @DUSTIN_RHODES1 vs. @WWERoadDogg & @RealBillyGunn for the Tag Team Titles. #WWE


(Y) Good shit right here. Punk's gunna run in and fuck up the NAO


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:

Too bad it's not actually on the card.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Tag team titles on the pre-show.

:HHH2 Tag team division you say?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Would mark if Sandow opens the show :lmao. Hopefully


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why would you put your tag title match on the pre-show? Especially considering The Rhodes Brothers are over and the New Age Outlaws are............The New Age Outlaws. That's mind boggling stupid.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looking forward to RAW. Will watch it tomorrow. Hope the divas have their windows closed and their doors locked, due to TEH ANAMEL. Genuinely concerned for precious little Jojo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope the rumors of Bryan is really bullshit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 50m
> Just announced! #RoyalRumble Kickoff: @CodyRhodesWWE & @DUSTIN_RHODES1 vs. @WWERoadDogg & @RealBillyGunn for the Tag Team Titles. #WWE


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JamesK said:


> :lmao :lmao..
> 
> The best video of the day!The best hype to Royal Rumble!


Holy shit that was Epic  and i agree with everything he said.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

1 hour til' RAW!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

To be brutally honest, I don't give a crap about the NAO. Give me more Uso's, please.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

All that roster in one show...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2EH-ceNvMo&feature=youtu.be

WWE released a MLK Tribute video that will likely air on RAW


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JamesK said:


> :lmao :lmao..
> 
> The best video of the day!The best hype to Royal Rumble!


"29 will get a push... Over the top rope" :lmao:lmao


----------



## Arch Stanton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I can't wait to enjoy this great Raw with all of you!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Mainboy said:


> "29 will get a push... Over the top rope" :lmao:lmao


It's the perfect match for men with horrible cardio (insert pic of batista and ryback)


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Under 1 hour.

:mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cole will plug WWE APP tonight during Batista's entrance.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Pretty excited for this RAW. Sad Batista will likely return as a face, I doubt the crowd would treat him as a heel as a big name return. They could do something ala Jericho when he returned, feuded with Orton and then went heel. Shame though because Batista's last heel run was pretty great.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Banez said:


> Cole will plug WWE APP tonight during Batista's entrance.


The WWE Network buried the App a long time ago.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm like, vibrating with excited energy for this Raw lol

You guys managed to get me hyped and I don't even give a shit about Batista 

Come on Wrestling Gods; this is the go home show. How about a great Raw through the whole 3 hours? :banderas

Oh and Daniel Bryan. Give me him too


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

word Buried gets whole new meaning when Cole starts talking about the app or network


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully Daniel Bryan is well enough to be on the show to announce he's in the Rumble, would suck for his momentum to hit the breaks after last week's epic ending.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Pez said:


> Pretty excited for this RAW. Sad Batista will likely return as a face, I doubt the crowd would treat him as a heel as a big name return. They could do something ala Jericho when he returned, feuded with Orton and then went heel. Shame though because Batista's last heel run was pretty great.


As long as he yells at one kid, I'll be happy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Putting the tag title match on the pre show is a stupid move, should be on the main show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"i hate you too" LMAOOO


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

i'm sure that came straight from the heart


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BIG DANIEL BRYAN HEALTH UPDATE

By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-20 18:54:34

WWE sources are confirming that Daniel Bryan has been cleared to return to the ring following the concussion he suffered during the steel cage match last week on Raw.

We've heard that he may be kept out of the ring until the Royal Rumble PPV as an extra precautionary move but that is not 100%.

Bryan is at Raw tonight in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Dr.Boo said:


> As long as he yells at one kid, I'll be happy.


:lmao :clap Welcome back Batista!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I mean seriously? After all the great work and matches the tag team division put out in 2013, they're just gonna put the tag team TITLE MATCH on the preshow?

The fuck? Did they just designate those belts as a jobber title? Sheesh.

Goldust is in the damn preshow. Smh.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Putting the tag title match on the pre show is a stupid move, should be on the main show.


They need time for the Rumble match, they have two main events besides the Rumble match this year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

can't see the tag-title reign end then because the match is on preshow


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Its gonna be crazy to see Batista back cant wait

the animal is back to make this shit product more tolerable


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> BIG DANIEL BRYAN HEALTH UPDATE
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-20 18:54:34
> 
> ...












Please oh god let that be true so I can fully mark the fuck out :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Delighted to hear the GOAT is ok. Can't wait to see him GOATING like a GOAT tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If they kept Bryan off TV until the Rumble, I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



> WWE sources are confirming that Daniel Bryan has been cleared to return to the ring


So that means more "YES" chants tonight? fpalm


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So excited for tonight:mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



xD7oom said:


> So that means more "YES" chants tonight? fpalm


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Didn't Batista left WWE in 2010 because it was too PG??


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



xD7oom said:


> So that means more "YES" chants tonight? fpalm


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Almost 2 AM, really feel like going to sleep but I want to see Batista :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CROATIA said:


> Didn't Batista left WWE in 2010 because it was too PG??


not enough titleshots


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CROATIA said:


> Didn't Batista left WWE in 2010 because it was too PG??


Well like the promo package says, "I'm tired of waiting!" 
:batista4


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He left because he _is_ PG: Pussy God.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So Batista to open or to close the night out?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



leon79 said:


> So Batista to open or to close the night out?


Close, I hope.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



leon79 said:


> So Batista to open or to close the night out?


Neither IMHO. He's in a mid-card feud so he'll be somewhere in the middle. Top of the first or second hour.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can't wait to hear that Saliva theme tonight.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Any stream please.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



leon79 said:


> So Batista to open or to close the night out?



Close. I mean they have to have the traditional pre-Royal Rumble brawl to end the show, right?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


>


:lol


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BarneyArmy said:


> Any stream please.


http://watchwrestling.tv/home/watch-wwe-raw-12014/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista tonight :mark: :mark: I'm excited :


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*










No idea what this is, saw it on tumblr. posting it. (Y)


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



LongHessa said:


> Ugh all Batista does is cause the risk of the mid 2000 stars still running around on top. The inevitable Orton Batista and Batista Cena matches are cringe worthy. Throw a mid 40's HHH in there and its a recipe for another shit year of RAW.


Finally someone around here that's not drunk on the Batista Kool-aid :clap He's just another oily veiny non-wrestling mofo taking up valuable space. But it's ok since he's been gone 4 years. He sucked then and he'll suck more now!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



gl83 said:


> Close. I mean they have to have the traditional pre-Royal Rumble brawl to end the show, right?


You're right. I forgot it was the go home show.

Doh!!


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Finally someone around here that's not drunk on the Batista Kool-aid :clap He's just another oily veiny non-wrestling mofo taking up valuable space. But it's ok since he's been gone 4 years. He sucked then and he'll suck more now!


Better than all the tiny indie douches that come in with small-man syndrome, demand respect and also have some sort of self-entitlement to titles.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> No idea what this is, saw it on tumblr. posting it. (Y)


[email protected].


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



gl83 said:


> Close. I mean they have to have the traditional pre-Royal Rumble brawl to end the show, right?



Batista will like be main event and hhh is likely open up the show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?!

:vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> No idea what this is, saw it on tumblr. posting it. (Y)


Looks like the rock , big show and jericho vs MVP, Godfather and Mark Henry final fantasy style


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



morris3333 said:


> Batista will like be main event and hhh is likely open up the show.


Batista bomb to ADR to close the show? Don't think so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?!
> 
> :vince5


Yes yes yes


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Orton looks like The Rock to you? It's clearly Orton, Show, Jericho against Cena, MVP and Henry.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

My body is ready.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Should be fun


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So excited for Batista's return! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Brad Maddox ‏@BradMaddoxIsWWE 18m 
Tonight is #Raw. If you see me on the street, thank me.


Brad is the reason RAW is happening tonight. Great general manager!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?!
> 
> :vince5


yes. yes. yes.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Time for Sports Entertainment. :vince3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



> On the January 20 episode of Raw, Kofi Kingston defeated Dean Ambrose for the WWE United States Championship. Kofi Kingston etablished a new record by becoming a four time United States Champion


DAT Wikipedia though.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

They should just make Kane GM and get rid of brad. This way Kane would appear more credible and have more purpose to his current character.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cuig nomads. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

5 minutes til' Raw!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> BIG DANIEL BRYAN HEALTH UPDATE
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-20 18:54:34
> 
> ...


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dó nómads. :mark:


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Pepper your angus !
Monday Night Raw is War in 3 Minutes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

3 minutes! So fucking excited! :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


:vince


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

2 mins


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Uerfer said:


> They should just make Kane GM and get rid of brad. This way Kane would appear more credible and have more purpose to his current character.


Maddox is a better GM, Kane's current gimmick is awful.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Tonight will take us back to the attitude era.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

prepare for shenanigans!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

One fucking minute left! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Man, watching the end of some procedural drama and bored by just the couple minutes I am seeing.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

GOO WEE HEREE11111111


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm set to go, boys. NCIS LA is done!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It's time!


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista's back! WOW he looks good.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'M SO READY


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Sky promoting that awful Catwoman movie fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm ready!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just Bring It! AM READY!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How people can be so into NCIS and CSI amazes me.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Here we goez!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Here we go


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'M READY :mark:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Let's do this shit!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

& we're underway :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So will tonight be the star of the most boring feud of the year? Boretisa vs Borton?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is Batista opening the show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So is WWE going to bury all the blacks in honor of MLK day?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

MLK Day - Time for Kofi to win another IC.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

OH LAWDDD I HAVE A DREEEEAM!!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

CAN YOU DIG IT


SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

MLK promo? Really? fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Inb4 they reference Richard Sherman's post game interview.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Muhammad Ali? He was an asshole though.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HHH


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Great MLK Tribute :clap


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> So is WWE going to bury all the blacks in honor of MLK day?


Kofi Kingston US title reign incoming


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Let's play this MLK video before Batista comes out to ruin our hopes and dreams


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

PTP push tonite


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HHH is here OMG what a great way to start


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HHH and that entrance :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What dream?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The GOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:HHH2 gonna start off because it's Best for Business


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hoping for Brock to be awesome, Batista to be awesome, Punk and HHH to develop and be cool, some time for the tag teams, Bryan, Kofi development, and more. Should be a good one.

You negative nancies can say what you want but since coming back a few weeks ago I like the state WWE is in, present and future.

Cheers and let's have some fun!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Leon Knuckles said:


> prepare for shenanigans!


I think you mean


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

jobber intro for Trips/Steph


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

They didn't show the first black WWE Champion....


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The Authority to start off the show? Good God. -_-


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> So will tonight be the star of the most boring feud of the year? Boretisa vs Borton?


I just hope we don't get Batista vs Del Rio.


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

Why wasn't big e in the mlk montage? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I Have a Dream 
DB will Rise Up
He will Be Last Man Standing
He Will Win The Royal Rumble 
And Go To WrestleMania!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HOLY SHIT

HERE WE GO

:mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL HHH WIT DA JOBBER ENTWANCE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

dat Sting sign


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Yes! Introduce Batista then reunion hug please


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> So is WWE going to bury all the blacks in honor of MLK day?


All but Big E, they like him at the moment.

And it isn't Raw until HHH opens the show.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

No Mae Young tribute opening?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lol We Want Sting sign


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

AND HERE WE GO!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Crowd pretty pumped


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H with his Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

batistaaaa


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eduard Khil said:


> What dream?




Dream that HHH won't bury you.


RyanPelley said:


> Triple H with his Mickey Mouse watch.



Did you say watch?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Its time


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Big Dave opening the show


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BATISTA!!! :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HE'S COMING GUYS :mark: :mark: :mark:

EVOLUTION REFERENCE!!!!

Orton?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

here we go :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HHH had jobbers entrance! where has this world come to...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

"Evolved"


----------



## Arch Stanton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Who cares about Orton


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Crowed Pumped


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

RANDAL!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy with that TROLL! :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Da Viper :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The former member of Evolution? Well we know where this storyline is going.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton trolling :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Evolution reunion.

:mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Guess i'm the only one that doesn't care that Batista is back and would rather be watching the tennis if their were any decent matches on?

#negativenancy


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He is your workout buddy........

edit Orton


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fucking Orton was getting excited then he comes out


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The matches to classify to the rumble should comeback man


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Tantrum???!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well, technically he is a former member of Evolution.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well i wasn't expect that member of Evo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Time for your weekly dose of Orton complaining to the Authority


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Former member of Evolution :lol :rko2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Arch Stanton said:


> Who cares about Orton


Choke2Death.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This will be great !


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*Orton's back, y'all.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Orton is like the worst Corporate Champion ever. All the bosses do is put him in matches he doesn't want to be in and they spend more time sucking up to other talents, lol.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Orton! I'm excited!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lets have funnnnnnnnnn :lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Orton moving with more speed then any other time in history. He's practically the fucking Flash here.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

haha @ Orton


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why are they turning Triple H and Steph face fpalm


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton spoiling


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

rton

wtf!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It's Candy Cornton.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ahhhh Borton


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Never seen Randy move so quickly


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista vs Orton

Seeds being planted, I'm telling ya


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't stand that jackass tossing the belts around. Makes them look so unimportant. /kayfabin'


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So they are gonna mess with the viewers of Batistas return. Pretty clever.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

triple h still a tweener i guess sigh


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton looks pissy :lol:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Orton gonna get right to it? :kobe


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton, HHH, Batista soon coming.

Still need Flair.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Did anyone else notice that "We want Sting" sign? :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Would mark if HHH did the same introduction again only for Flair to come out.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Orton being a damn cockblock :no:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Shameless plug for the network. Ughhhhh


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Damn, that Network plug lmao


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

When did the Authority turn face?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat Network plug :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WWE Network mention already :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

PLUG that Network!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat Orton troll and Steph's shameless plug :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lolRandall


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Good. I hate when a returning star is randomly introduced. Let them come out to real surprise reaction hype.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

How is the WWE Network relevant to this? :lol


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Never had more viewers eh?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He could have at least punted Cena's dad again.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Took 5 minutes before they mentioned the WWE network :lmao:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If it's so embarrassing to the company, why would you replay it?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph, the 'mom', scolding her 'son' Randy for his losing ways last week


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph promoting The Network doe :lmao


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I'm gonna get right to it."

*jumps on steph*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The network is burying the app. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lol Never had more viewers. Okay.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

such a stupid plug smh.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph's cutting a pretty good promo right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is there a guy who got a bigger win that looks more like a geek than Kofi?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> lolRandall


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yeah. Orton slapped that stupid *** Cena Cenior.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is this bitch and her husband FACE RIGHT NOW...?!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Miz dad > Cena dad, IMHO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Still funny.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How is the WWE Network relevant to this? :lol


We can watch orton punch cena's dad over and over on the network!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dislocating his jaw. :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Gotta love the fake screams for when Cena's father is getting beat up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The father of Superman is such a bitch.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Haha showing replay of Kofi's win. :lmao
Burial Time :hhh2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena Orton getting more camera time than certain talent


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



FlemmingLemming said:


> If it's so embarrassing to the company, why would you replay it?


Cuz fuck you thats why


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> Did anyone else notice that "We want Sting" sign? :lmao


Well it's true.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stevie May said:


> Guess i'm the only one that doesn't care that Batista is back and would rather be watching the tennis if their were any decent matches on?
> 
> #negativenancy


There's about 3 of us on here. Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

are they just standing in the ring as this goes on or what


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Papa Cena had it coming for not using a condom


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena Sr. skit took the heat away from Kofi, not that it was hard or anything!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton finally feeling like a heel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

But there wasn't anything wrong when he was bullying and beating up Bryan a couple of months ago, right, Steph?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Poor Mr.Cena :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Are we just forgetting the time Steph and HHH made Big Show punch Dusty Rhodes in the fucking face and knock him out?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton about to get detention :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lol he only punched him a few times.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph you made Big Show knockout a helpless old man too


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why are they turning Triple H and Steph face fpalm


Because they are wanting to give Orton heat. Or they want to be liked.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

INB4 BATISTA


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Angry Steph is so hot.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just RKO both of them, ffs, Randall.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ugh, think Steph went to the Eastenders school of acting.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If there ashamed of it why did they just reshow it?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane was driving that ambulance to the highway to hell.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

what the fuck? why is orton mad 3 weeks later for this match LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

At least Cena's dad's heart is okay.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph gets hotter and hotter


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

3 months earlier:

"WHERE'S THE VIPER?!"

Tonight:

"You make me sick!!!!!!!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> But there wasn't anything wrong when he was bullying and beating up Bryan a couple of months ago, right, Steph?


DAT Fuckery.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"you brutalized an old man" few punches hardly a brutalizing


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

REMEMBER, YOU GOT TWO STRIKES, BITCH.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Are they heels or faces? :fpalm:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph is such a babyface right now


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wouldn't it be hilarious if they killed off Mr. Cena? Lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wasn't Stephanie who wanted The Viper back?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton still showing dat emotion and fire. bama :clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How dare Orton push Cena's dad. Since making Big Show punch Dusty Rhodes was a lot nicer, right?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Viciously Brutalized? Really?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are we just forgetting the time Steph and HHH made Big Show punch Dusty Rhodes in the fucking face and knock him out?


It was over 2 weeks ago (it never happened)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Stahp, with the excuses Randy. STAHP.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So many contradictions


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Still can't tell if authority is heel face or tweener.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Im already yawning. Just bring out Batista already


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*










Shouldn't they be yelling at this guy too for what he did to Zeb last week?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

ASS


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm guessing there will be 20+ mentions of the network tonight


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


> Steph you made Big Show knockout a helpless old man too


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh, so it was fine to screw over Bryan but not do what Orton did?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Viciously Brutalized? Really?


I LMAO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Triple H brought back Brock Lesnar & Batista...two guys that absolutely kicked his ass in the past!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista chant.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton going HAM. rton2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why the fuck are The Authority acting like faces?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are we just forgetting the time Steph and HHH made Big Show punch Dusty Rhodes in the fucking face and knock him out?


This is why the Authority suck can't make their minds up whether to be heel or not


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton PIPE BOMB! :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> The father of Superman is such a bitch.


Marlon Brando would never go down so easily.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Yay the people know who Batista is


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WHY IS THE AUTHORITY TWEENING


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


>


:banderas


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I like this orton.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He wouldn't change the fact that he lost?


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dude we all know the network is coming stop mentioning


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



y2j4lyf said:


> Shouldn't they be yelling at this guy too for what he did to Zeb last week?


Touché.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Damn! Randy Orton bringing it


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Youngpudding said:


> I'm guessing there will be 20+ mentions of the network tonight


You mean 20 million


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton looks like he's going to cry lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

You're gonna take the bass out of your voice real fast...

:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I love when ORTON i on COCAINE    (Y) (Y)


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HHH has the shovel primed and ready.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Youngpudding said:


> I'm guessing there will be 20+ mentions of the network *in this segment alone.*



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lol SHUT THE FUCK UP, JBL.

"GOOD THING MR. CENA DIDN'T PRESS CHARGES."

:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

jean paul levesque pls


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I don't get it are they(HHH and Steph)heel or face cuz i'm lost right now


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat Shovel...he's bringing it out! :hhh2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope they utilize Batista as a face. At this rate, they could have The Animal vs The Beast at WM, if Sting faces the Undertaker afterall.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Orton..I underestimate your promo powers. That was quite a rant.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

They are teasing us!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The cocaine made him unreasonable HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lmao HHH


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*











I WANT BATISTA


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Crowd completely confused at the Authority's stance on Orton.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Triple H is ace fuck the haters


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh man, I never get tired of Randy being Triple H's verbal punching bag


----------



## Kathotar (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm liking all this tweening.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Krinkles said:


> 3 months earlier:
> 
> "WHERE'S THE VIPER?!"
> 
> ...


No, I love Orton as a heel. He's so much better. I don't think ANYONE is displeased with Orton now, perhaps the angle, but not him as a heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Armestyle said:


> Papa Cena had it coming for not using a condom


:tyson


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So much RANDOM SHOUTING in this SEGMENT RIGHT now.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Burying time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HHH buried Kofi Kingston. He tried to save face but the damage been done Hunter. :no:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I want Richard Sherman to win the Royal Rumble!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This is so bad, and for once I can't blame Randy Orton.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Irrational.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DAT PROMO THO :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That Triple H promo :HHH2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

FFS this segment is putting me to sleep. This is going to be a long night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So DAniel Bryan getting pushed further down the title picture ladder


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



finalnight said:


> The cocaine made him unreasonable HHH.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I Would pay for Randy's Coke if he was this good all the time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao HHH's pep talks always make the guy feel worse than before.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

#RISEABOVE HATE
#RANDY ORTON


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista vs Lesnar?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Are they planting seeds for a Batista/Orton Wrestlemania match?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Will Orton finally kill Kofi ffs


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kofi gonna do dat job


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Orton vs. Kofi.... why?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

oh boy Kingston gonn get buried


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton needs dat win back


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So I guess it will be Orton VS Batista at WM. Sigh.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If Kofi wins again, I'm going to laugh a fucking lung out lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

another rematch, ugh

but that promo was great


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kofi is going to the hospital tonight. :lmao


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Please get Kofi out of my TV!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

randy orton just cut agreat promo! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

JOEY THE WILDCAT is going to get destroyed worse than Miz.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton is such a bitch. :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

wtf!?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If he loses again :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Yay! Macho Man shirts!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The opportunity to bore a nation two weeks in a row.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is Cena showing up late?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

These three are all doing a wonderful job with this promo!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Freeloader said:


> No, I love Orton as a heel. He's so much better. I don't think ANYONE is displeased with Orton now, perhaps the angle, but not him as a heel.


I was talking about Stephanie McMahon. Three months ago, she wanted a more aggressive Orton. Now, she's ragging on him for doing exactly just that.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is HHH a face right now...

I'm already pissed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Awesome PROMO...Randy is awesome tonight..very hyper!! (Y) (Y)


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is this the same arena that Chris Jericho returned with the save_us_y2j thing?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BIG DAVE!!!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looks like orton is losing again tonight since it's MLK Day


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy's gonna cry.:lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Isn't this the arena that John Cena was fired in?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

OH SHIT!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Here we go.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wait wait wut?
Authority is heel or face or what?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Powerbomb this bitch


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Shit pop


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DRAX THE FUCKING DESTROYER!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lol here we go!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Evolution reunion. :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: x 10


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HE WALKS ALONE
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: :mark: :mark: HE'S HERE!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Batista Time!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:clap


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BIG DAVE!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Weird way to bring in Batista

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looking fly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

GOATISTA


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Underwelming pop lol but hes back lads!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

IT'S LIKE 2006 AGAIN


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wrestlemania XXX Lesnar vs Batista, Orton vs Bryan for the championship and Taker vs Cena that would be epic


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao at how anti-climatic that was.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I squealed like a little bitch when his music hit lmao

The fuck? I thought i didn't even like Batista lol


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He's back!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my fucking lord. He looks dumber than ever.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The fuck is Batista wearing? :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Evolution semi-reunion. :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wooo Batista!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looks good


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wow, King, Cole, try to sound a bit more fucking excited.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I WALK ALONEEEEE


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lame pop tho


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It's "Kanye" Batista!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

meh


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dave needs to size up on his clothing...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

dat spotlight dam


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It's DA ROCK!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looks like Vincent from Total Divas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL at the people who thought Batista would get a bigger pop than Daniel Bryan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BATISTA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The Orton/HHH sub feud has been going on for damn near three months and literally nothing has progressed.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

PLEASE BE DOUCHETISTA


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I walk allloooooone.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Nice! He still has the spotlight!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Where did all his hair go ? LOL


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What a shit pop.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THE ANIMAL. :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So SO glad that he did the .50 cal intro

But his intro could of been timed so much better. So strange to bring him back mid promo like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Weak ass pop.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:batista4 :batista4 :batista4


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looks like a Jersey Shore *******.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BAATTTTTTISTA!

Spotlight and all.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Sunglasses and V-neck shirt :faint:

Sexiest grandpa ever!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It's The Rock


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

he could wear a big Target on his shirt because thats what i thought when i saw that shirt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*BATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTISTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa*


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

EVOLUTION


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

OH LAWD THE PUSS MASSAH IS HERE 

DOING THE MACHINE GUN POSE FOLLOWED BY 2 sets of 100 push ups


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was some awesome pyro. Got me marking.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WHAT A HORRIBLE REACTION FROM THE ANNOUNCERS JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Someone on this forum called it!

All lights on him + pyro


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> Looks like Vincent from Total Divas


Maybe that IS him.

:HHH2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Commentary with the "better than ever" line

Vintage


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Machine Gun and Spotlight entrance!!!! Marking out


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hi dave


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Daniel Bryan's pop was better :troll


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista trying to wear Rollins' skinny jeans :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"This place has erupted." - Lol, no.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is that The Rock?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

His pyro looks good on the new set.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

hahah cole and king

oh. my

wow.

gee. 

yep.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fuck i missed the firework thing :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista does not look better than ever King, he's wearing a zip-up jumper tucked into his jeans.

:ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wow that was a low ass pop.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Would prefer heel Batista over Batista, though, tbh.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lolol Big Dave tho


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Welcome back Batista. STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM THE BELT!!!!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERE WE GOOOOO


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He's BaaaaaaaaacK :angel


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Yes! Chants guaranteed to exceed Batista's return. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Did Batista botch his own entrance or did he always do the "bouncing" that weak?


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Looks Better Than Ever" should be turned into a drinking game


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

As indifferent towards Batista as I am, what the fuck is with commentary pulling a Grisham and having little to no fucks to give about his much-hyped return? :aries2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

my stream fuckin died


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lmao he's gassed already from going to the turnbuckle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

EVOLUTION IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BIG DAVE! :mark:

Those tight ass jeans though. :ti


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Good he's back but what the hell is he wearing? :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KuroNeko said:


> Wow that was a low ass pop.


The shine will be off the Evolution rehash soon enough.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looks weird as hell with such tight pants, lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Pacmanboi said:


> WHAT A HORRIBLE REACTION FROM THE ANNOUNCERS JESUS CHRIST.


Not as bad as this:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Really hope he plays the same gimmick he did at the end of his run at some point, that was so good


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THE ROOF IS ON!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista needs to just squash Orton and take his belt right now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Imagine having stopped watching wrestling in 2005 and then turning on Raw right now.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Couldn't it be any more obvious that Orton is gonna face Cena, then Lesnar, then Batista?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"3/4s of that group in the ring right now" 

Yep, and the fourth is either at a strip club or divorce court.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well that was that, awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is he supposed to be imitating Kanye West or the Rock?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Animal has roid tits.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The rock looks good.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Looks like its a face return. No heel Batista


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

not a big pop and batista doesnt look as big as he used too so im unimpressed


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

His clothes are hanging on for dear life, trying not to break...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hide your basketballs and duct tape


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RyanPelley said:


> "This place has erupted." - Lol, no.


I know someone else who has though.

:vince


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol this *** thinks hes austin hitting all the turnbuckles


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm going to make noodles. Fuck this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looking out in the crowd for pussy.:lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The fuck's up with those tight jeans he's wearing?


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TripleG said:


> "3/4s of that group in the ring right now"
> 
> Yep, and the fourth is either at a strip club or divorce court.


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao Batista Got Old sign.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

<3


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at the people who thought Batista would get a bigger pop than Daniel Bryan


Those were pops? Lol


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can you imagine JR in this sitation

"MAG GAWD IS BATISTA...(General orgasming)"

Cole/King/JBL are like

"It's batista yay"


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

We heard the pop that the A+ player Batista got...Let's see that Bryan guy what pop will recieve...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looks like he joined the cast of 'Jersey Shore' with that outfit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Batista Got Old" sign :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I don't know if you noticed or not but everyone here seems happy" lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Who the hell is this guy? Hollywoord Batista?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I LOVE YOU BATISTAAAAAA" :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista, that outfit needs to go lol

Now watch Daniel Bryan get that GOAT pop later


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That awkward moment


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Old dudes in skinny jeans look so god damn goofy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why did he shave his head, he looks awful.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looking like fucking :kanye2.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DoucheTista with dem Sunglasses


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Pop was kinda low


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

IF THAT WASN'T A SIGN Batista is winning title at Wrestlemania i don't know what is


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This ..... bowed down! :lol :lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol that woman screaming I love you Batista

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What the fuck is he wearing? :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just Batista bomb him ffs


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Damn those thirsty hoes in the audience :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Time for PG to go fuck off!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dem skinny jeans.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lets see if his promo skills improved at all


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I love you, Batista!!!!"

That bitch is thristy.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I don't know... but this whole in-ring confrontation is missing one person... :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

what a tepid reaction. Steph begging for them chants.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He looks like he's pushing sixty.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Try to spot the confused kids in the crowd it actually makes decent fun


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is Batista blown up?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This thread already got a one star rating all ready


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello Randy :3 oh lawd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista chants fpalm

No fucks given


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wait till he opens his mouth and wrestles, it will be all over.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> Batista looking out in the crowd for pussy.:lol


"I LOVE YOU, BATISTA!"

Looks like he found one if she isn't a fat girl.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How many Divas do you think he wrecked on the way in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Randy Orton with the Bryan Danielson handshake!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> Batista looks like he joined the cast of 'Jersey Shore' with that outfit.


Those skinny jeans LOL


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Very anti-climatic.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hello, Randy! =))


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Almost threw my laptop in rage, thought he was gonna bow down to HHH


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lel "Hello Randy."


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Batista looking like fucking :kanye2.


Batista West.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm convinced Batista joined 'Jersey Shore' with that outfit.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So petty much No title shot in the near future for Bryan

BROCK faces randy first then Batista after him.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Confirmed, Batista winning the Rumble


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is my dude gassed from walking down the fucking ramp :lol omg that's terrible!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Pacmanboi said:


> WHAT A HORRIBLE REACTION FROM THE ANNOUNCERS JESUS CHRIST.


Were you expecting better from this dream team? :lawler :jbl:cole


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Daniel Bryan still gets a bigger pop


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"to earn a pay check after my mma career faile....i mean for that"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I like Batista but if he's in the title match instead of Bryan I'll be pissed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista should seriously consider letting his hair grow back. It looked much better on him.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He's out of breath, for fuck sake.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

His reaction was nice I'm not sure why people are acting like the crowd went mild.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> Batista looking out in the crowd for pussy.:lol


"I LOOOOVE YOU BATIIIIISTAAAAAAAAAAAA"- Thirsty white girl in the crowd.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

You are back because your career failed outside of WWE, Dave


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Those skinny jeans though...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Epic promo. :batista2


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If he wins the Rumble I swear...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Mr. Clean is kind of pushy, isn't he?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Deal with it 

I WALK ALONE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao @ that promo


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

that was an awfully weak "im back" promo... lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Epic promo...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

yeah cringworthy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista better not wine the RR.

That was a shitty promo, wow just awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Deal with it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I got hyped to see Batista return and then he opened his mouth...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista gassed :lmao


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That was it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arch Stanton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DO SOMETHING


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Marked the hell out. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Ham and Egger said:


> Is he supposed to be imitating Kanye West or the Rock?


*Kanye "The Rock" West*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

And just like that... he's in the World Title scene.

Wow.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What a start :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Really hope Bork Laser take this mofo out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

SO DEAL WITH IT. Heard that bass in Batista's voice? Orton probably pissed himself.


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> "I LOVE YOU, BATISTA!"
> 
> Looks like he found one if she isn't a fat girl.


lol right.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Setting up that WM main event! :mark:


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoMoxRKO said:


> So petty much No title shot in the near future for Bryan
> 
> BROCK faces randy first then Batista after him.


The Chamber match will need the title this year. Cena/Orton/Batista/Lesnar/Punk/Bryan would be EPIC.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THANOS said:


> I like Batista but if he's in the title match instead of Bryan I'll be pissed.


Like Batista said at the end of his promo:

"DEAL WITH IT!"

lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So that was cringeworthy..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton is totally going to cost Batista the Rumble match


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Went all in with that promo


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

they had how long to plan that out and that is all they could come up with?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Glad batista is back, dude needs to work on the cardio though haha


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Short but sweet, Batista seemed genuinely excited to be back.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was the most obvious WM main event tease.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Pacmanboi said:


> WHAT A HORRIBLE REACTION FROM THE ANNOUNCERS JESUS CHRIST.


You should have seen the reaction from the announcers when Christian returned on WWECW back in 2009.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Definitely not going to be on anyones "greatest returns" list.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Okay, it's determined: Batista's gonna win the Rumble.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THANOS said:


> I like Batista but if he's in the title match instead of Bryan I'll be pissed.


This.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Where is Daniel Bryan so the crowd can truly pop :cool2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He still ain't that good on the mic :lol


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That... sucked...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

opening segment was awesome.

orton was on fire.

hunter still goat on the mic.

and that batista pop!!!

:mark:


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eduard Khil said:


> You are back because your career failed outside of WWE, Dave


A Marvel Comics movie is a failed career? Where do I sign up??


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What an epic return!!! :troll


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I reckon he appears again tonight


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BATISTA raped the entire roster with that "DEAL WITH IT" :clap 

AJ watch your pussy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm sorry, but I couldn't care less about Lesnar/Show.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BASKETBALLS ....(catch breath) DON'T HOLD GRUDGES!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DAT PROMO

Won't be the last time we see 'Tista tonight I bet.

Hmmmm....not a bad tag match coming up!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I bet Cena arrives in his wrestling gear.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Guwop said:


> Batista gassed :lmao


He's got to get back in rat fucking wrestling shape.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Yep, they're going with Orton/Batista at Wrestelamania.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is this where the Batista hate starts after all you geeks were pining for his return for weeks and ignoring me when I said y'all hated him before he left?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So the review of Batista's promo is that he is back?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena is late for work...U gonna get fired John


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista just buried the whole lockerroom in just 3 mins #dealwithit :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ToddTheBod said:


> So that was cringeworthy..


It started when he came out in skinny jeans and his little brother's shirt.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

These 6man tags are getting more coverage than in Teddy Longs day holla holla holla


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk isn't against the Shield this week?

Someone wake me up from this dream.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Irrelevant said:


> You should have seen the reaction from the announcers when Christian returned on WWECW back in 2009.


It... It's Christian


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So that sucked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> Glad batista is back, dude needs to work on the cardio though haha


He can kick your ass.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was kind of disappointing. I hope that isn't the only promo we're getting from him tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So I'm guessing Rhodes Brothers and Big E for the win.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat stacked elimination chamber :-O


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The eventual Batista/Orton match at 'Mania for the title :fpalm


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I defiantly was not impressed with that comeback.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I'm Back!"

Pop

"I'm back to win the Rumble match"

Complete Silence


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Still blows my fucking mind that WWE is wasting a Lesnar match on Big Show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

that shit was so anti climatic. Have him at least spinebuster Orton


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Emotion Blur said:


> Definitely not going to be on anyones "greatest returns" list.


You never know with their terribad lists


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton walking away looking down at the camera, showing of his titles :lmao

Awkward as fuck.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I'm the first one to arrive and the last to leave."

Really? :cena3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh boy a 6 man tag team. Haven't seen one of those on raw in a while.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



FlemmingLemming said:


> It started when he came out in skinny jeans and his little brother's shirt.


:ti


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BothGunsBlazing said:


> they had how long to plan that out and that is all they could come up with?


Yep. How awful.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was such an awful return. Triple H should of called Y2J on how to make a return - he's a pro. 

Who the fuck designed that entire opening segment? He should of come out and destroyed Orton after Randall attacked Stephanie or something


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> BATISTA raped the entire roster with that "DEAL WITH IT" :clap
> 
> AJ watch your pussy.



We need a gif. Like he does the whole machine gun pyro and when he jumps up the sunglasses descend


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What a great segment.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was a TNA-level return.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


> Batista just buried the whole lockerroom in just 3 mins #dealwithit :lmao


:clap:clap:clap:clap with class too. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Short but sweet, Batista seemed genuinely excited to be back.




Not surprised.

I SAY 4 WORDS AND EARN 5 MILLION DOLLAAAAARS


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

You guys still hyped for Batista? Lmao.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Irrelevant said:


> You should have seen the reaction from the announcers when Christian returned on WWECW back in 2009.


But...It was Christian


----------



## Arch Stanton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Natsuke said:


> And just like that... he's in the World Title scene.
> 
> Wow.


Who else deserves it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully they don't do Batista/Orton for the title at WM 30.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What a lame return


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KuritaDavion said:


> He's got to get back in rat fucking wrestling shape.


They should rehire Melina for a few months to get him back in shape for mania


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Evolution said:


> Is this where the Batista hate starts after all you geeks were pining for his return for weeks and ignoring me when I said y'all hated him before he left?


This is how geeks act with every returning wrestler.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why they wasted a Batista return on this crowd ill never know, so he's basically confirmed what we all thought, Batista vs Orton at WM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> What a great segment.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Honestly, was that a bit under whelming for every one else as well? Randy was actually the star in that segment. Bit of a crappy pop, but got better when he was in the ring. Batista seemed nervous and anxious on the mic, but that was to be expected. But, all in all, it seems Batista is gonna be winning the rumble now.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Strong opening to the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*






*"WAIT TILL IIII GEEEET MYYYYY SPOOOOTLIIIIGHT BAAAACK!"*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Is this where the Batista hate starts after all you geeks were pining for his return for weeks and ignoring me when I said y'all hated him before he left?


They never learn.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Also, Richard Shermans Promo > Batista


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That whole segment was one big facepalm from start to finish


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista is going to fall back to the pack pretty quickly. Dressing like Vincent from Total Divas was the strangest thing ever from my pov.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ive seen better promos from Jonny ace...also, the fuck was with the white jacket? Me thinks someone has lost a lot of muscle mass since last we saw him and is embarrassed about it


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TJC93 said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> I SAY 4 WORDS AND EARN 5 MILLION DOLLAAAAARS


:brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista's segment is now over.

Time to prowl for some pussy backstage, now.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looking like a roided up Pitbull. :ti


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Whatever, hataz! Give Batista a chance!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DAT set up camera for Cena.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well...I lol'ed


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So hyped after that segment.

- Orton's mic work has really gotten better recently.
- Orton to squash that jobber Kofi and correct last week's error
- Orton vs Brock and vs Batista being teased already :mark:
- Batista is back! :mark:

Feels so great!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



World's Best said:


> He can kick your ass.


:lmao:lmao

Never said otherwise. Doesn't hide the fact that he was gasping for air after walking down the ramp and doing a few poses on the ropes.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

soo now whats the chamber gonna look like, brock orton cena batista adr bryan? Big show? kofi?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



genocide_cutter said:


> Oh boy a 6 man tag team. Haven't seen one of those on raw in a while.


:vince5 Are you not sports entertained?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So Orton/Batista is pretty much guaranteed for Mania...

I don't mind it, but this place is going to go apeshit as soon as Batista wins the rumble :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Guaranteed Punk and Bryan outpop that 45 year old former star.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rocks via satellite promos are more exciting.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> What a great segment.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



dmccourt95 said:


> Why they wasted a Batista return on this crowd ill never know, so he's basically confirmed what we all thought, Batista vs Orton at WM


Oh because no one gives a shit about the guy he was wasted on this crowd?

Its because no one cares about the Batista, he is old news and isn't that good of a wrestler.

Daniel Bryan will blow the roof off the place.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Evolution said:


> Is this where the Batista hate starts after all you geeks were pining for his return for weeks and ignoring me when I said y'all hated him before he left?


Probably. They were only hyped at the thought of Batista returning, not actually for him.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I feel like it's almost TOO obvious that Batista will win the Rumble. Hoping for a swerve.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm happy Batista is back though! Much needed star power, but Bryan better not take a backseat 'cause of it.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Orton/Batista or Cena/Batista as the WMXXX main event. yay. 2010 all over again. *yawn*

This fucking company never moves forward


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So randy costs Batista rumble match
Batista costs Randy title at chamber
WM 30
Randy vs Batista with hhh at ref(hhh got to be in a match)
HHH or Kane vs CM Punk
Lesnar vs DB
Cena vs Taker


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That baby pop

:ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



genocide_cutter said:


> Oh boy a 6 man tag team. Haven't seen one of those on raw in a while.


As much as I agree about them being over-used, they do usually make for somewhat solid matches.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Interested to see who they push next, Big E or Reigns.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

batista is gonna waste a rumble win now it looks like


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So either Randy Orton costs Batista the Royal Rumble, Batista costs him the title, and they face in a non-title match at Wrestlemania

OR

Batista wins the Rumble and faces Orton for the title.

Either way it looks like Batista vs. Orton is a lock.

:banderas


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The dream team Goldust and Cody Up next along with Big E!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Don't know what people expected, Batista was always unintentionally funny

I laughed, I got what I wanted :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista showing off dem GOAT Promo skills.

:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> Batista's segment is now over.
> 
> Time to prowl for some pussy backstage, now.


Dude was straight flexing to the crowd. Wonder if the NXT roster is in his contract as well.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



dmccourt95 said:


> Why they wasted a Batista return on this crowd ill never know, so he's basically confirmed what we all thought, Batista vs Orton at WM


Someone disagrees. :bryan3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> Batista's segment is now over.
> 
> Time to prowl for some pussy backstage, now.


Oh God, no! Run Renee, run! D:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WWE stop acting as if Cena didn't open up the damn arena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HOW CAN YOU GIVE THE IC AND TAG CHAMPIONS JOBBER ENTRANCES. THE FUCK.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KuritaDavion said:


> He's got to get back in rat fucking wrestling shape.


:lmao Hunting for those ring rats. Anyways decent pop for Hollywood 'Tista. I can't say that he said something that we didn't know already.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

waiting for the arrival of Cena wtf? who cares lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THE SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

To be fair...the Batista return wasn't a surprise..the pop would have likely been much bigger if a surprise.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

them some golden tities


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

batista promo sucked hard


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Welp, I guess DB is going to be stuck with the Wyatts at WM.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Tardbasher12 said:


> You guys still hyped for Batista? Lmao.


I am. I don't give a fuck about this crowd


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



y2j4lyf said:


> :brock


His return alone is worth all the money he gets.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WWE kind of screwed the return by announcing he was coming back...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What? Cena isn't here yet? But I thought he was the most dedicated superstar in the history of ever! I thought he'd be there 5 hours early or something!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



dmccourt95 said:


> Why they wasted a Batista return on this crowd ill never know, so he's basically confirmed what we all thought, Batista vs Orton at WM


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

tag champs with the jobber entrance. Interesting.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista looks old as a motherfucker.

What are the odds of Big E or Roman taking the pin in this match? 1000/1?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Shouldn't have announced Batista's return, making it as surprise wouldn't been 100x better.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

back entrance has already had more tv time than Zack Ryder in the last year.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

waiting Kane...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dino with that dick belt.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ambrose with that MNM title placement.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The Shield :banderas


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well WWE couldn't make it more obvious that Batista is winning the Rumble. It's a shame too because I was willing to spend the money for the PPV now I think i'll save the money and put it towards the WWE network.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'd lose my shit if the next time they cut to the Parking Lot camera, we see Zack Ryder standing there all by himself.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rhodes bros teaming with that boring piece of turd? fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is the arrival of Cena a big deal? 

The 6 man tag might be all she wrote for me tonight.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista return =


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ambrose with the MNM crotch belt


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

chessarmy said:


> Orton/Batista or Cena/Batista as the WMXXX main event. yay. 2010 all over again. *yawn*
> 
> This fucking company never moves forward


Agreed. I'm done bitching about him for now, but I can't help but have no interest in the guy.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was a pretty weak return tbh. Didn't help coming out after Orton/Haitch put the crowd to sleep.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rollins looks like such a bamf in his ninja gear


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I just realised that Dean is still holding that us title..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fuck off with the jobber entrances for Cody/Goldust/Big E


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ambrose needs to stop wearing his belt like MNM :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fuckin' A, the Outlaws will face Cody and Goldie for the belts at the EC kick-off show! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



poithatron said:


> soo now whats the chamber gonna look like, brock orton cena batista adr bryan? Big show? kofi?


Brock
Orton
Cena
Batista
Bryan (if he doesn't win the rumble)/Kofi
Big Show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



chessarmy said:


> Orton/Batista or Cena/Batista as the WMXXX main event. yay. 2010 all over again. *yawn*
> 
> This fucking company never moves forward


Haven't they learned by now the Taker match should go last?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dean Ambrose and that belt :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I love the old bearded security guard walking down with the Shield like he's the fourth member.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> Batista's segment is now over.
> 
> Time to prowl for some pussy backstage, now.


Please not Jo-Jo


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I thought Cena said he was always the first to show up and last to leave?? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> HOW CAN YOU GIVE THE IC AND TAG CHAMPIONS JOBBER ENTRANCES. THE FUCK.


Shows how much value WWE puts on those titles.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why are people tweeting about Batista's back?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

New Age Outlaws... LOL

I swear the WWE is moving backwards.

EDIT: Dean Ambrose unleashing his inner MNM style.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

You better gingerly jump that barricade Reigns! 8*D


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Captain Ed said:


> Don't know what people expected, Batista was always unintentionally funny
> 
> I laughed, I got what I wanted :lol


That is what most people expected from him that don't think he is a god LOL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista is not main-eventing Mania guys. 

Bryan will win it


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Its time to start watching RAW on mute. I cant take this commentary anymore


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL the king jerry was like how in the hell the new age outlaws get a title shot


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I love Rollins, just pure entertainment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Let the Shield (dissention) continue lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Gotta love JBL On commentary, he is brilliant 

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Big E/Reigns staredown and fight plz.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista hey we haven't seen you in years..welcome back..


AND NOW A BACK ALLEY SHOT TO SEE WHEN CENA ARRIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I love how Ambrose carrys his belt


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



cavs25 said:


> WWE kind of screwed the return by announcing he was coming back...


RATINGZzzzzz


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully Orton will cost Batista the Rumble and Bryan will win.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

When I heard that NAO were challenging for the tag titles, it didn't make any sense because for whatever reason I thought the Shield still had the titles.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess they already forgot about Mae Young.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Slightly anti-climatic return from Batista there. Should have saved it until the end of the show, maybe make the save for Cena during a beatdown from Orton. The pop would have been awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista's return should have been in either Chicago or NY. This crowd completely ruined it.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

JBL wit dat subtle forshadowing :cody2


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

he'd rip her in half.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cena should be sacked for being late to work.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


> Please not Jo-Jo


No one can hide.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh dear WWE, Lesnar, Batista, Goldust , soon Jericho and RVD....Welcome to Monday Night RAW....2004


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Them touting Cena's arrival as if anyone gives the slightest fuck is hilarious :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The manipulator :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

FUCK OFF WITH THE RUMBLE RULES WE FUCKIN KNOW THEM FFS


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can Rollins get in some offense please?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Crowd doesn't give a fuck about Cody


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



finalnight said:


> Guess they already forgot about Mae Young.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They'll probably mention her later on during the show. Although I'm with you, they should have mentioned her already.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> Batista's return should have been in either Chicago or NY. This crowd completely ruined it.


Yeah the crowd didn't seem to care too much at all. Maybe Daniel Bryan will steal the show again if he's in the building tonight lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

With batista back, no wonder Kaitlyn asked for her release. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kinda surprised there hasn't been any reference of Mae Young yet. Thought they would pay tribute to her tonight.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TripleG said:


> Why are people tweeting about Batista's back?


they really arnt, I honestly wonder if the WWE does not have some program that mass tweets this shit on 100,000 fake twitter accounts


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Can Rollins get in some offense please?


They're not at the heel control part yet, calm down


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> No one can hide.


:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think I can take anymore Rhodes - Goldust matches...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Goldust, Batista, Brock Lesnar, New Age Outlaws...interesting in 2014 these are guys ontop!

Although.. i hope it's Batista vs. Brock :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> FUCK OFF WITH THE RUMBLE RULES WE FUCKIN KNOW THEM FFS


:selfie


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rollins always takes the beatings in these tag matches always


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista isn't trending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



HHHbkDX said:


> Them touting Cena's arrival as if anyone gives the slightest fuck is hilarious :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What's that? Batista's back for the first time in 4 years?

Meh, fuck that. Lets set up a camera to catch Cena entering the building.

:lmao

And this company wonders why they get bitched at.

Fucking mongs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Stop with the stupid nicknames for the Shield members.

"It's the sly fox, the dirt devil, the ninja-like Seth Rollins."


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> HOW CAN YOU GIVE THE IC AND TAG CHAMPIONS JOBBER ENTRANCES. THE FUCK.


Pussy Monster's segment ran long.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lawler might as well suck Cena's cock. It's incredible how much love he shows for Cena every fucking week.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Roll-ins :cole3

:lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> Batista's return should have been in either Chicago or NY. This crowd completely ruined it.


bs excuse...Daniel Bryan got Providence RI to pop like crazy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy Shit Cody!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Big E Langston?.. homie got a personality of a brick... watching him wrestle is like watching a paint dry... :ti


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What did people expect from the crowd btw? Everyone knew Batista was returning, did you expect everyone to jump up and scream there heads off?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Maybe i'm watching something different but i thought the pop was pretty good for Batista... meh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> Batista's return should have been in either Chicago or NY. This crowd completely ruined it.


Some of it falls on him. Batista was nervous. You gotta carry yourself as a star if your gonna be this part timer/top of the card mega star type. Brock and Rock he isn't.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That hop from the top rope Dope


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



finalnight said:


> Guess they already forgot about Mae Young.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope.

Here in Canada, they showed a tribute package for her right before the show started. Not sure if they showed the video on sky sports or anywhere else


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

ROLADES?! LOL. Go one yourself Michael Cole.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Evolution said:


> Pussy Monster's segment ran long.


Then they need to improvise. Cut a divas match, or cut something jobberish out.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Crowd doesn't give a fuck about Cody


They obviously watch SmarksBusters videos.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



truelove said:


> Rollins always takes the beatings in these tag matches always


He's the workhorse.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Batista isn't trending.


He's not a huge movie star like Rock or even as relevant as Brock was, so no shock there. People overrate his star power.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Crowd doesn't give a fuck about Cody


based on what we've seen so far, they're not gonna give a fuck about anybody but DB


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DAT ROLLINS/CODY CHEMISTRY.

:mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Cody and Rollins have pretty good chemistry in the ring. Would be good to see them have a singles program.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Weak promo
Weak pop

Batista can feel free to go away again now.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Jake got a bigger pop than Batista and 95% of the crowd didnt even know who Jake was :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Austin used to arrive late for Raw in a pick up truck/zamboni/beer truck.

I guess the Cena equivalent is to blaze through the back entrance in an ice cream van.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

can Rollins get any offense ever


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Guwop said:


> Maybe i'm watching something different but i thought the pop was pretty good for Batista... meh


I think nowadays... if someone doesn't get a Daniel Bryan like response.. its a shit pop


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS?


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Still all about Cena with the Cena "waiting-to-enter-building" cam. UGH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

But...I thought Cena was never late for work?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*ROLLINS!!! :mark:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



something 2 say said:


> Jake got a bigger pop than Batista and 95% of the crowd didnt even know who Jake was :lmao


No he didn't. At all.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

NOW Batista is trending.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just logged on, but what in the fuck was that look Batista was going for?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*Wrestlemania Main event Idea *

John Cena wins the belt from Randy at the Rumble and sometime during the RTWM Batista is seen having a threesome with the bellas understandably Bryan and Cena are pissed and want to fight Batista because of it. So Cena vs Bryan at Elimination Chamber to decide who gets Batista 1 on 1 but it ends in a draw. This leads to Batista saying he will take both of them on but only if Cena puts the title on the line thus leading to a triple threat main event mania match with Cena vs Batista vs Bryan and make it a hardcore match too.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Having the same tag-team match every week is not gonna put over Cody, people knows his moveset from memory, Rhode's Brothers should have backstage segments to develop it's feuds.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



moss said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS?


Waiting for the coming out of Titus Oneill


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



StaindFlame said:


> Still all about Cena with the Cena "waiting-to-enter-building" cam. UGH



Is it safe to bet that he enters wearing jorts?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Guwop said:


> Maybe i'm watching something different but i thought the pop was pretty good for Batista... meh


Exactly what I am thinking also. The pop seemed pretty good. Could hear Batista chants before his music even played.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



moss said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS?


I know wheres my team at????


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



moss said:


> WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS?


They just gave them a couple wins when DY first came out to fuel their publicity for the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Buckley said:


> Just logged on, but what in the fuck was that look Batista was going for?


Jersey Shore look, BRO.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope WWE realizes Bryan needs and should win the Rumble more than Batista. There's no reason why Batista should be put over Bryan without doing anything to earn it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> DAT ROLLINS/CODY CHEMISTRY.
> 
> :mark:





Evolution said:


> Cody and Rollins have pretty good chemistry in the ring. Would be good to see them have a singles program.


Pretty much. This was pretty visible in their matches during the short Shield/Rhodes Family Feud. Both are very crisp in the ring, Rollins probably better, and they definitely click in there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I don't understand the whole 'wrestling character(s) being late for the main show' gimmick. Everyone else showed up on time, what is keeping these guys from getting on the show on time?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Shield match formula...

Faces dominate early on Rollins, Rollins counters and gets the advantage, tags out, Shield dominates for the rest of the match while stopping any attempted face comebacks, faces get tag, all hell breaks lose, then Reigns either gets the pin or Ambrose takes the loss.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So, what exactly happens when Cena arrives? Is everything just supposed to stop and Orton and Cena are supposed to meet in the ring or something?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> But...I thought Cena was never late for work?


Considering that Nikki Bella and Batista are backstage, I figured that Cena would definitely show up on time. lol


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was a terrible opening segment. Triple H and Stephanie making Orton look like crap. Then mid-promo Batista returns. Cuts a short promo and leaves. It's all so random. Who thought to book something like this?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Turn up the volume on your streams. Batista got a good reaction.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That safe auto commercial is terrible. That girl is badly trying to sound like Adele.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Buckley said:


> Just logged on, but what in the fuck was that look Batista was going for?


Looking like :kanye2.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is Khali in the royal rumble?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I've been more excited for Roman Reigns tonight than Batista. Sad....

Batista would of been better used as a return at the Rumble, not tonight.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Korvin said:


> Exactly what I am thinking also. The pop seemed pretty good. Could hear Batista chants before his music even played.


It wasn't bad, but wasn't all that great. Mick Foleys cheap pops get more noise.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> He's not a huge movie star like Rock or even as relevant as Brock was, so no shock there. People overrate his star power.


Tis true. He was never as big as a draw as he was pushed and positioned.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> I hope WWE realizes Bryan needs and should win the Rumble more than Batista. There's no reason why Batista should be put over Bryan without doing anything to earn it.


I couldn't agree more, but Batista didn't come back to job. I feel like it's gonna be like last years rumble. Cena won and almost everyone thought it was too predictable to happen. Same with Batista.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1

Poor guy :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't understand the whole 'wrestling character(s) being late for the main show' gimmick. Everyone else showed up on time, what is keeping these guys from getting on the show on time?


You are demanding too much of WWE's Creative Team. Logical storyline elements? Who needs those?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Benoit reference


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> So randy costs Batista rumble match
> Batista costs Randy title at chamber
> WM 30
> Randy vs Batista with hhh at ref(hhh got to be in a match)
> ...


 Batista will get a title shot at wrestlemania 30 and cena will hogan.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Batista got a decent reaction but had they did it differently, it would've been better.

& I'm sure all the stupid female fans that only care about the guys's looks/bodies are very depressed tonight that Seth Rollins is still donning the long-sleeve shirt under the vest.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Freeloader said:


> I've been more excited for Roman Reigns tonight than Batista. Sad....
> 
> Batista would of been better used as a return at the Rumble, not tonight.


But he can't show off dem mic skills in the rumble :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Reigns got that concussion face.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Anyone can put a stat on something post-fact"

WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT EVEN MEAN


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Buckley said:


> Just logged on, but what in the fuck was that look Batista was going for?


Give me pussy look he is the pussy monster afterall


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



SovereignVA said:


> Turn up the volume on your streams. Batista got a good reaction.


They need to. Batista got a good reaction and i'll admit that without even liking him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm surprised Batista didn't say more. I was expecting him to cut a long promo, not just say a few words to Orton and leave.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

JBL "Statistics don't mean anything" 

And that is literally the dumbest thing you have ever said.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Two winners have come from #1" - great to see them bring it up all the time.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

ambrose again to job out for the shield


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Tis true. He was never as big as a draw as he was pushed and positioned.


He's trending worldwide right now. Also, he's a bigger draw than the entire WWE roster right now barring Cena. He was positioned accordingly.

Still a terribly booked segment though. There was no build to it at all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So title unification match happening soon where Langston wins?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Krinkles said:


> Considering that Nikki Bella and Batista are backstage, I figured that Cena would definitely show up on time. lol


*LOL*.......I dont usually do this but this deserve ....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

John Cena is the only guy I know who can be late for work and not get in trouble for it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Big E making them white women in the front row cream.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Austin used to arrive late for Raw in a pick up truck/zamboni/beer truck.
> 
> I guess the Cena equivalent is to blaze through the back entrance in an ice cream van.


:cornette


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> Give me pussy look he is the pussy monster afterall


I'm just surprised his gigantic dick could fit in those skinny jeans.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Captain Ed said:


> But he can't show off dem mic skills in the rumble :lol


DEAL With It!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

and another belly to belly!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That Ambrose sell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1
> 
> Poor guy :lol


Poor Ryder...all loner.... 

As for Batista pop....the crowd was i thought chanting his name pretty loud lol :side:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

btw being #2 in the Rumble is same as #1 people.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Did Goldust land on Rollin's head?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Did Langston just steal The Ultimate Warrior's finisher.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WHAT A COLLISION

WHAT A THROW


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: :mark: superman punch!!!!

Spear!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That spear tho


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

MAH BOI CODY GOT DAT SUPERPUNCH BY MAH OTHER BOI REIGNS :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

that was a filthy superman punch


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

dat punchhh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Not a fan of this Reigns Superman Booking


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Roman just went HAM


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What a match.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1
> 
> Poor guy :lol


lol at least he gets a seat this week


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BLACKOUT!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That rollins stomp


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Buckley said:


> I'm just surprised his gigantic dick could fit in those skinny jeans.


He borrowed some of randy's Coke <3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

wow seth rollins gets the pin and not reigns


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wow, they let Rollins get the pin.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Reigns owning everyone yet again :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

ROLLINS GETS THE PIN WITH THE BLACKOUT!!!!

:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DEMS MA BOYSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

What is Dean Ambrose's finisher?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why can't Ambrose get a win? Love Rollins getting to hit his finisher though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ok that ending sucked. You could tell Big E was waiting for the spot and it looked a little late. Don't think Big E should of been pinned either. Pin Goldust.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Nice to see Seth getting the pin.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rollins is the main man


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1
> 
> Poor guy :lol


Wonder if he'll take "@BrennaWWE" up on their offer...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1
> 
> Poor guy :lol


He's even got a belt hanging on his wall :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> all I have to say is wow


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Blackout!!!! It's been a while since he did that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well, Big E eats the pin.

Dream denied.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy SHIT! Rollins with that stomp!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Roman Reigns with that superman punch


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What a solid match that was. Glad Rollins took the win.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rollins got the pin holy :mark


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy fuck, Rollins actually got the pin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Nice to see Rollins get the pin for once. (Y)


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy Shit someone other than Reigns got the pin :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy crap, Big E sold that nicely.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BLACKOUT!!!

JFKLADJFLKJALFJLIKAFJLKASFJ DFLK SETH GOT THE MUTHAFUCKIN PIN BITCHESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:rollins with the W.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That ref looks really familiar

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lol what?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I know he is an amazing performer and all, but did Seth Rollins just get the pin on Raw?? :clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat Benoit reference doe, lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*can a black man get a win on MLK day?*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

good to know that black out is gonna be a legit finisher


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Not a fan of this Reigns Superman Booking


At least Rollins got the pinfall.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



criipsii said:


> lol at least he gets a seat this week


:banderas


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That Superman punch was awesome. :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

how can it be foe against foe?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lol at that batista bomb. That can't be happy with how that went. Gold dust already out popped batista.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DAMN @ THAT ENDING, DOE. :mark:

Shit was just all over the place. That superman punch in mid-air, that blackout, that dive Goldust took, etc etc. I mean FUCK. :datass


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Awesome rollins got the pin ;D


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

wow someone else from the shield won the match


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That little kid in the crowd with the Shield Sucks sign needs a BLACKOUT


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Damn that was awesome to see Rollins hit his finisher and get the win. It's about time he got to shine a little bit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Busted his head!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I guess they don't realize the "Punch" is just a Forearm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Shield will split at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stevie May said:


> Wonder if he'll take "@BrennaWWE" up on their offer...


First thing I saw :lmao


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

dat Rollins stomping Big E to the curb, tho! :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The Shield are so cool together. Best buds


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



criipsii said:


> lol at least he gets a seat this week


" I want you to fuck my Anus so hard that my asscheeks split in half and can be used as earmuffs this winter"

Some guy tweeting to Ryder. lol

That was a great 6 man match. Rolling stomping Big E's head was cool


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark: HOT START TO RAW

Good opening promo and very good six man tag.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Big E loses to Blackout on MLK day, the burial begins


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Rolling getting the pin doe! :mark:


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

There is only one man who has earned that Royal Rumble win and that is Daniel Bryan.

Batista is just the wrong guy to win. It does nothing. Just look at the reaction he got, it was average at best. 

Bryan is much more deserving and I hope WWE realizes that. Also if the Seahawks do win the superbowl and those fans start chanting Yes, how embarrassing would it be.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RebelArch86 said:


> Lol at that batista bomb. That can't be happy with how that went. Gold dust already out popped batista.


Creating a bond with fans matters :genius


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The Shield are the best act the WWE has besides Dbry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



truelove said:


> good to know that black out is gonna be a legit finisher


Hoping that one didn't concuss Big E, DAMN.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That Superman punch looked even better in slo-mo! Jeez.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> Dat Benoit reference doe, lol.


It happens every year. Can't erase greatness!



Freeloader said:


> " I want you to fuck my Anus so hard that my asscheeks split in half and can be used as earmuffs this winter"
> 
> Some guy tweeting to Ryder. lol
> 
> That was a great 6 man match. Rolling stomping Big E's head was cool


:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

curb stomping a black guy as the finish

HAPPY MLK Day!!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Surprised they pinned Big E. So he's pretty much just "a guy" now then?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



El Capitano said:


> Big E loses to Blackout on MLK day, the burial begins


=O


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Pretty fun match overall. Goldust busting out that cannonball senton off the apron, Rollins doing possibly the best looking Blackout since coming up (which Big E sold beautifully to boot) and Reigns with the Superman Punch-styled flying forearm smash as a counter to the Beautiful Disaster were all nice.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan promo :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



El Capitano said:


> Big E loses to Blackout on MLK day, the burial begins


isn't that ironic the black guys loses to the blackout on MLK day lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punked Up said:


> He's even got a belt hanging on his wall :lmao


uh yeah... he WAS Tag Team champion before, c'mon bro. :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ugh, that stupid ending fpalm


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/425439064066891778/photo/1
> 
> Poor guy :lol


:lmao at the first reply to that photo

"@ZackRyder I want you to fuck my Anus so hard that my asscheeks split in half and can be used as earmuffs this winter”


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well, Big E eats the pin.
> 
> Dream denied.


:lol

I did say they were going to bury all the blacks on honor of this day. JOEY THE WILDCAT is NEXT and I'm sure R-Truth, Xavier Woods and PTP will lose to someone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WWE video guys are so good at what they do


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can't wait to see how they follow up on the Bryan/Wyatts angle! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DarkStark said:


> *can a black man get a win on MLK day?*


I gave you a 15 sec video to start the show. Be grateful :vince5


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I want to see Khali have a match tonight. Don't know why but I just do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THAT CROWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Bryan needs a main event push at Mania for reals!! :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan with DAT CROWD CONTROL.

God DAMN.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hey look, it's the guy who should main eventing Mania.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh shit bryan up next :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I must admit, that tag match was more exciting/enjoyable than the Batista return.

5 YOUNG STARS MORE EXCITING THAN A PAST WRESTLER/PART-TIMER?! WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT? :cena4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The true star of the show is next!!!!! :mark: :bryan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



El Capitano said:


> Big E loses to *Blackout* on MLK day, the burial begins


:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

They are going to be mad when Bryan outpops Batista.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope DB is live and its not via satellite


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THE MUTHAFUCKING GOAT DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!

Let the marking begin :


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan is coming.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

YES!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Surprised they pinned Big E. So he's pretty much just "a guy" now then?


He's one of those characters that you wouldn't use in the video game.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

And ofcourse my internet craps out on one of the worst possible nights. Only got it back now. What'd I miss?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan has the WWE Universe eating out of the palm of his hand!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Evolution said:


> :lmao at the first reply to that photo
> 
> "@ZackRyder I want you to fuck my Anus so hard that my asscheeks split in half and can be used as earmuffs this winter”


:lmao So fucking random


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The ahven't talked about Bryan being in the Rumble yet.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DarkStark said:


> *can a black man get a win on MLK day?*


I had a dream...that it won't happen.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Those yes chants!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Let's see how will get the cheer of the night.. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TripleG said:


> JBL "Statistics don't mean anything"
> 
> And that is literally the dumbest thing you have ever said.


It actually isn't. He's a lot smarter than most who blindly follow numbers. I'm a political science student (HS AP level) and I've taken economics courses. Statistics are literally meaningless with knowing their sources, their pooling of data, their defined universe, who was asked, how, when and why. 

I could tell you that 89% of Americans prefer John Cena to Daniel Bryan. 5th graders at Joe Blow Prep in New York are Americans.

JBL is a relatively successful businessman, he knows what the fuck he's talking about in regards to stats. 

90% of statistics are unreliable on their own.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I've seen that Taco Bell commercial like 75 times over the past week. Give it a rest already, fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> I hope DB is live and its not via satellite


Well Bryan was cleared earlier today and is expected to appear tonight, so probably not via satellite.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Breaking his silence like the angle lasted six months or something....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



El Capitano said:


> Big E loses to Blackout on MLK day, the burial begins


"He's already the IC Champ, what more do you ****** liberals want?!?" - :vince4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That yes chant last week reminded me of the old ECW days when the crowd would chant ECW ECW ECW.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Chrome said:


> I've seen that Taco Bell commercial like 75 times over the past week. Give it a rest already, fuck.


OBEY


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan coming up next! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

curb-stoning black dude on MLK day like that nazi dude did on American History X = PRICELESS, Wwe! fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Time to turn the TV off.. The ratings killer is here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eulonzo said:


> Well Bryan was cleared earlier today and is expected to appear tonight, so probably not via satellite.


Exactly, this ain't The Rock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> It actually isn't. He's a lot smarter than most who blindly follow numbers. *I'm a political science student (HS AP level) and I've taken economics courses. *Statistics are literally meaningless with knowing their sources, their pooling of data, their defined universe, who was asked, how, when and why.
> 
> I could tell you that 89% of Americans prefer John Cena to Daniel Bryan. 5th graders are Americans.
> 
> ...


Nobody cares. :lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

it is no chance Bryan main event at wrestlemania 30


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Here comes the guy that'll be on the midcard at Wrestlemania XXX because he's short.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan gonna enter himself into the Royal Rumble :mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

What iss Dean Ambrose's finisher?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JamesK said:


> Let's see how will get the cheer of the night.. :mark: :mark: :mark:


There were a already a few Daniel Bryan chants when Batista proclaimed his intentions to be WWE-WHC. He's the new Peoples Champion.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Still BORK to go :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If the new Robocop has the overthetop violence that the original had, then I may just enjoy this new revision.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Daniel Bryan breaks his silence" is code for Bryan comes out talks a little and the Wyatts come out and "injure" him


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat video package from last week :mark::mark::mark:

Can't wait to hear what Bryan has to say.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CYC said:


> Exactly, this ain't The Rock


You're damn right, Daniel Bryan sure as fuck ain't The Rock....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Crash incoming!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Ungratefulness said:


> What iss Dean Ambrose's finisher?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Headlock Driver. Shocked you're asking something that isn't AJ related.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I guess we gotta have one last segment to explain away this ditched Daniel Wyatt angle. Just keep it simple, WWE. He was pretending to get close to Bray. The fans will be forgiving as long as you move on and don't over complicate things.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Daniel Bryan time!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This crowd better give Bryan a bigger reaction than that they gave Batista.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> It actually isn't. He's a lot smarter than most who blindly follow numbers. I'm a political science student (HS AP level) and I've taken economics courses. Statistics are literally meaningless with knowing their sources, their pooling of data, their defined universe, who was asked, how, when and why.
> 
> I could tell you that 89% of Americans prefer John Cena to Daniel Bryan. 5th graders are Americans.
> 
> ...


You don't need a scholarly source to say that there have been 2 people to win entering the Rumble at #1, and 2 people to win entering at #2. JBL wasn't being a smart businessman with his comment, he was just trying to be a heel and sounding stupid.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The GOAT's here!! Let's go!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well right when I thought Reigns would once again seal spot of the night with that sick counter Rollins hits a clean blackout for the win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DANIEL BRYAN!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So 35 days until Y2J Returns..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THE










:mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh man, they couldn't really have Batista win the rumble instead of Bryan right?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Must EVERYONE get the jobber entrance?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol now thats a pop


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This is going to be a short promo, They said he is going to talk about his time with the Wyatss, but Bryan only spent 2 weeks with the Wyatts.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

YES YES YES


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HE'S ALIVE!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan with the jobbers entrance.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol they don't even show his full entrance


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Jobber entrance :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The most over guy in WWE gets a jobber entrance :ti


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bitch....did they do Bryan's entrance during the fucking break??!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Of course they give DB a jobber intro so he doesn't show up the batista return with his huge pop


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hope he will do something else than shouting "Yes!".


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> It actually isn't. He's a lot smarter than most who blindly follow numbers. I'm a political science student (HS AP level) and I've taken economics courses. Statistics are literally meaningless with knowing their sources, their pooling of data, their defined universe, who was asked, how, when and why.
> 
> I could tell you that 89% of Americans prefer John Cena to Daniel Bryan. 5th graders at Joe Blow Prep in New York are Americans.
> 
> ...


as an engineering major I've learned that statistics are either random or biased and you are dead on sir:genius


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The star of the show get the jobber entrance. I guess they didn't want him to outpop big Dave. :no:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This guy should be main eventing WM


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Ungratefulness said:


> What iss Dean Ambrose's finisher?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Headlock Driver.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Even Bryan got a jobber entrance:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DB gets a jobber entrance. :lol


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The end of that match with Bray and Brian was one of the Best segments ever!!!! :dance


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Bryan with a jobber entrance? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Finally the real Star of Raw!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



xD7oom said:


> Time to turn the TV off.. The ratings killer is here.


Actually he's been in the highest or second highest rated segment for the past 8 months, so there goes that argument.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Crowd was more excited for Bryan than Batista - LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DANIEL BRYAN IS NOT GONNA BE IN DA RUMBLE CUS OF CONCOXTION GUYS... HES GETTING BURIED OMG Dx


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao Nah, ya'll didn't cheer Big Dave, you don't get DB's pop on tv.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

D Bry getting a jobber entrance too?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I love DB segments b/c I can quit watching when it's over.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jobber entrance? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"YEA DIS CROWD SUK CUZ DEY DINT CHEAR BATETSA"

They are bowing to their god now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:bryan has woken this crowd up!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Did they seriously give him a jobber entrance to hide the fact he would get a bigger pop than Batista?


----------



## trecker987 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> 90% of statistics are unreliable on their own.




….proof positive


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat reception though.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



xD7oom said:


> Time to turn the TV off.. The ratings killer is here.


Shut your browser of as well please


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DANIEL BRYAN! YES YES YES


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HERE COMES BRYAN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Jobber entrance :ti


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HEY GUYS I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY THE CHANT THAT WAS OVER NOT BRYAN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

John Douchelord Cena to be the only one who DOESN'T get a jobber entrance tonight.

:ti


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Louder pop than Batista


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hopefully he doesn't talk long. Get Bray out there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It's official..BRYAN OUTPOPPED BATISTA!! :bryan :bryan :bryan

He should main event seriously wrestlemania.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Where are all the haters who claim Bryan's not over? Oh that's right, they're crying in their basements.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THAT EGO?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

shots fired at the iwc 

i love jbl


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Jobber entrance to hide his bigger pop than Batista..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Damn Brian.. damn. LOVE IT!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HAHA SHOOT!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LMAO at JBL

'Well what an ugly face'


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan owning the internet haters


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS SO OVER.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Daniel Bryan learning the tricks of the trade, nice little pause to let them chant.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Watch your mouth DB. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Sick of hearing 'face of the company'


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

SHOOT


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I love the look of amazement that Daniel Bryan has when he hears the people chanting his name.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lel Bryan with the jobber entrance. Yet watch Eva Marie get a normal entrance in an upcoming Diva's match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

D.Bry!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

truelove said:


> as an engineering major I've learned that statistics are either random or biased and you are dead on sir:genius


I'm a rocket scientist no chit


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



CYC said:


> Jobber entrance :ti


What was up with that?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



BoundForMania said:


> Louder pop than Batista


and the WWE made sure we didn't see the full extent of it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh oh.... burial incoming.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bigger pop than Dave. Burial incoming.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Benoit's music is gonna hit any minute now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*I bet Bryan has fleas.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah reconning the botched heel turn...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan better win the WWE title and get a proper run soon.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan making the best of cancelled angle :lol


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Someone just dwarfed baristas pop


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS!!! :mark:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

triple h and his wife got a jobber entrance idiots


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Speak da truth!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

damnn bryan can say and do anything he wants at this point lmao at the guy saying omaha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane & Daniel Bryan in cahoots?!?!? 

Come on, Kane set that situation up for him.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Nobody cares. :lmao


Gotta build my ethos (learned that in AP Language). Does it really matter? No. Pre-empt any pointless "you don't know what you're talking about" statements.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dude yelled "Omaha" in the crowd. :ti

Peyton is there?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RhodesForWHC said:


> lel Bryan with the jobber entrance. Yet watch Eva Marie get a normal entrance in an upcoming Diva's match.


Don't think she'll be able to walk down the ramp :batista


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THAT VICIOUSNESS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

People moan about Bryan getting buried yet he basically buried the entire aura of the Wyatts in 2 weeks


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I thought he couldn't cut a good promo?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol at Bryan getting a bigger pop then Batista. Suck it elitist assholes. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan better win the WWE title and get a proper run soon.


I agree.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Remember when people said Bryan sucked at speaking?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan killing it on the mic.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DarkStark said:


> *I bet Bryan has fleas.*


His beard looks too unkempt to house fleas. The hair on his head however...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Old_John said:


> Bryan making the best of cancelled angle :lol


haha Pretty much this.

Bryan's concussion must be not so serious


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eulonzo said:


> Benoit's music is gonna hit any minute now.


... Damn it now I'm going to be expecting something like that. >__>


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan outpopped Batista. :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy crap this promo!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Haha, how did Bryan "expose" Wyatt again? What is there to be exposed?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Trips don't want D-Bry getting a better pop than Batista publicised.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Don't even tell me DB won't be in the RR match itself.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AlwaysBrave said:


> Dude yelled "Omaha" in the crowd. :ti
> 
> Peyton is there?


That's weird, they aren't in Omaha for RAW till the 3rd...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh noooo Bryan isn't in the Rumble....


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hes not in the Rumble.... wow


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

DB vs wyatt RR, Bryan wins at Elimination chamber


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan not in the rumble?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

so he is not in the Rumble?? wtf


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Not really Bryan. Go watch footage of the Taker/Yoko Casket match. All 10 guys that ran in were all in the Royal Rumble. Being in the Rumble match doesn't stop you from doing a run in.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ugh


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So is Bryan in the actual rumble?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

time to do the injury angle


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

D.Bry vs Bray is official


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Here comes Bray


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fuck.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WYATTS! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I guess they are going to skip over the fact that it was Kane who put a chain and lock on the steel cage last week??


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> isn't that ironic the black guys loses to the blackout on MLK day lol


Vince's idea no doubt.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan is not in the Rumble


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Damn that crowd is alive for Bryan!!! :genius


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

They're keeping him out of the Rumble so he can face Bray? Fuck, 'Tista's words may have some merit after all. :homer2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan's not winning the Rumble i guess, is there anyone who worked a match and won the Rumble besides Brock Lesnar?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

wyatt is very good with promos..very good


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan not in the Rumble? :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Luke Harper and Erick Rowan from the back!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So, he's not in the Rumble? Ugh. :no:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

this fat fuck


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



#Mark said:


> I thought he couldn't cut a good promo?


He surprised you, huh? :vince


TripleG said:


> Kane & Daniel Bryan in cahoots?!?!?
> 
> Come on, Kane set that situation up for him.


Eh, I think it's just a coincidence. Kane's still a heel, I think.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta say, not the biggest fan of the guy, but Bray kills it on these titantron promos.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Good promo from Bryan that. Could do without the cringy yes stuff though(nothing wrong with the fans chanting it)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:allen1 

And the Wyatt marks jizz all over this promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I want to see Bray Wyatt, 92 Jake Roberts, & late 90s Raven to sit around and talk to each other. That would be fucking insane to listen to.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

He'll be a 'surprise' entrant in the Rumble. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



LKRocks said:


> Bryan is not in the Rumble


I bet you one Bicycle that he will be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan will be in the Rumble. Calm down marks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



LKRocks said:


> Bryan is not in the Rumble


My interest in that match is void now.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

People are going to look back so fondly on this in five years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bray Wyatt top 5 on the mic of all-time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

No Bryan in the rumble


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Man he better be in that rumble... Or fuck WWE


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Can't wait for everyone to say this Bray promo is better than it actually is.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hell of a promo by Wyatt there.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat crowd! Those "yes" chants! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They're keeping him out of the Rumble so he can face Bray? Fuck, 'Tista's words may have some merit after all. :homer2


He just had a concussion, they won't risk him in 2 matches.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was a great promo from Bray. Holy shit.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is JTG in the royal rumble?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why the fuck are people saying Bryan won't be in the Rumnle? They cannot be this retarded can they?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RyanPelley said:


> "YEA DIS CROWD SUK CUZ DEY DINT CHEAR BATETSA"
> 
> They are bowing to their god now.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Sooooo Bryan is medically cleared to compete, right?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I fucking love Bray Wyatt's promos :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stad said:


> Bray Wyatt top 5 on the mic of all-time.





Evolution said:


> Can't wait for everyone to say this Bray promo is better than it actually is.


Well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Great promo by Wyatt. His promo style is too heavy for the mindless sheep that is the WWE universe.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan can always do double duty.

Just cause he's having a match doesn't mean he isn't in the Rumble.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm down for a vacay with Bray in Hawaii.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> Don't even tell me DB won't be in the RR match itself.


Ofcourse he wont. Typical WWE logic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

More Daniel Bryan chants, cut to commercial quick


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

He'll be in the rumble


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THESE MOTHERFUCKERS ARE GOING WITH bRAY VS BRYAN AT MANIA.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The board is unbearable whenever Bryan shows up, ugh.

Hope he won't turn into another Cena by the end of the year.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

THAT WYATT PROMO :mark:

seriously great first hour tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Captain Ed said:


> Don't think she'll be able to walk down the ramp :batista


She will be too busy trying to figure out what foot she needs to turn to comply with Stephanie's "heel trun" command.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Bryan doesn't win the Rumble, we ri..... complain.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bray Wyatt cuts some seriously good promos, wow.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan will not be in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Great promo by Daniel Bryan and people think he can't give promos.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> So, he's not in the Rumble? Ugh. :no:


I know, right?

It'd be cool if he still won despite already wrestling earlier on in the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Good promo by Bryan. He's capable of a good promo. Just give him some damn material that isn't just "YES" or "NO."


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stad said:


> Bray Wyatt top 5 on the mic of all-time.


:homer2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stad said:


> Bray Wyatt top 5 on the mic of all-time.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I can't believe people actually mark over this shit. There's nothing good about a fatass neckbearded man talking in a creepy wispy voice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



LKRocks said:


> THESE MOTHERFUCKERS ARE GOING WITH bRAY VS BRYAN AT MANIA.


It seems like that. Hopefully they decide to end this at Elimination Chamber instead.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Daniel Bryan" chants before going into the break. :mark:


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well the Rhodes brothers are in the Rumble, and they have a match...so surely Bryan will be...wait....that'd be normal logic, not wwe logic...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Evolution said:


> Can't wait for everyone to say this Bray promo is better than it actually is.


GOAT ALL TIME RAW PROMO


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Luke Harper and Erick Rowan from the back!


That's a very weird sex dream to have.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

GOAT reaction GOAT feud.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn fine promo by Bray. Guy has the best supernatural gimmick since Kane.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Headliner said:


> Bryan will be in the Rumble. Calm down marks.


He isn't winning it though :ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KuroNeko said:


> Why the fuck are people saying Bryan won't be in the Rumnle? They cannot be this retarded can they?


This is WWE we are talking about here :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bray Wyatt is excellent on the mic. Probably one of the best in the company today, if not THE best.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Finally some focus in a Wyatt promo. Not just crazy rantings of a lunatic but pointed comments directed at Bryan. "Where I come from being a traitor is a sin." Good stuff.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

How much longer until we see the Royal Rumble "by the numbers" promo?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The should let Bryatt cut promos and never let him put a foot on the ring


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Make Bryan vs Bray winner gets in the Rumble, have Bryan win with a fluke, Wyatts eliminate him from RR, done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THANOS said:


> Man he better be in that rumble... Or fuck WWE


'Nuff said!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

That was a great promo by Bray Wyatt. :clap


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Must be jobber entrance night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Summer Rae. :durant3


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If the concussion wasnt serious he'll pull double duty like Rhodes/Goldust. If it was serious he's going 1v1 with Bray to (presumably) end the feud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Summer and Faaaaaaaandaaaaaaagooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So many jobber entrances tonight wtf


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

JBIzzle


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

SUMMER RAE :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

MOTN right here


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So many jobber entrances tonight, Jesus Christ...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope they aren't dumb enough to keep the most popular guy on the roster out of the Rumble match but then again, I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Great promos from both Bryan and Wyatt. I do think they'll still have Bryan in the Rumble though.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol ref got in the way of woods sliding in the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Oh hi Fandango! I remember when you mattered for like a month.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Woods gonna job :lmao


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is everyone getting a jobber entrance?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Xavier Woods is next:lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DoubtGin said:


> The board is unbearable whenever Bryan shows up, ugh.
> 
> Hope he won't turn into another Cena by the end of the year.


:kobe

Get real, Bryan doesn't have the muscles like Cena...WWE fail to realize that keeping Bryan out of the spotlight will only make him more popular.

They could've had Bryan run with the belt for awhile but they chose not too....now this guy is more over than ALL these so-called main eventers.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

JBL with the ti reference!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:ti = GOAT


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

ZOOKEEPAH on Commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao Oh lord now it's Xavier's turn to lose.

And if you ain't Batista or the Shield you ain't getting an entrance in hour one.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*So does RAW not feature entrances anymore?*


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What is with everyone getting short entrances tonight


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Xavier Woods gets seven bitches a night.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan vs Wyatt is mostly likely gonna end at the Rumble, not continue till Wrestlemania.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

AH FUCK!

Let the fuckery filler begin :side:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

No but the promo was very good though. Bray Wyatt's


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

God, Xavier Woods is soooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

who said he won't be at the rumble match?
so bray whyatt won't be in the rumble match too?
how stupid most of you are?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Evolution said:


> He isn't winning it though :ti


Bro, he's winning it. If RVD didn't win the MITB, Batista is facing Rio at MANIA.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RAB said:


> I can't believe people actually mark over this shit. There's nothing good about a fatass neckbearded man talking in a creepy wispy voice.


Maybe use your brain and you'll understand what he's saying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol @ the Bryan marks raging. Don't get too excited, even if he enters, Batista is gonna win. The Wrestlemania main event will be Batista vs Orton. DEAL WITH IT! :batista3


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Xavier Woods? They given Kofi Kingston a re-package?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Two dancer in the ring


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TripleG said:


> Oh hi Fandango! I remember when you mattered for like a month.


More like a week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Summer Rae better watch her back. Batista and his clam hammer can't be too far behind.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fandangoat to win


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Another black guy to lose on MLK day. Didn't they go like 0-3 last year and 0-3 the year before that? 

Rofl @ Vince


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Entrances are the next thing HHH is axing I guess?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Summer Rae. :yum:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

legit surprised there wasn't a dance off with these two. Gotta keep the black shuckin' and jivin'


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Screw you wwe you can do jobber entrances for anyone but when you do that for Summer Rae you've crossed a line


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



> STAD
> 
> Bray Wyatt top 5 on the mic of all-time.


Bray is great on the mic, but has he ever cut a truly memorable promo. Has he cut a promo you can point to and quote with ease? Fans can do this with Dusty, Flair, Punk, Austin, Rock, etc. but you can't really do that with Bray yet, imo. Until then, Bray is very good, but he isn't a titan on the mic.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



DashingRKO said:


> So many jobber entrances tonight wtf


Evo didn't get a jobbers entrance


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fandango is so dragging Summer Rae look at those carpet burns #bigdave


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I wonder if the Jobber entrances are to save time.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Xavier Woods & Fandango? What did I do to deserve this :no:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy shit he got squashed


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why even have this match...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fuck R-Truth on commentary. Seriously.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao Oh shit squashed son.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

the fuck is that dumb bitch doing?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Xavier Woods is shit.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ok RyDango with the the squash match..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

EMMMMAAAAAAAA :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Two black men lose on MLK day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy hell at Bradshaw calling himself and Truth "TI and Telawolf". :lmao

Emma cameo! :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

And the second black guy jobs :lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Emma, nice Nazi salute.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Blacks can't win on MLK day :no:


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Emma gonna debut soon!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

There may be something to this black wrestlers on MLK Day thing?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

And the black ref had to do the 3 count.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Emmataining??? lol.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Nice leg drop.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

2 black guys lose on MLK Day


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Happy MLK day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KuroNeko said:


> Why the fuck are people saying Bryan won't be in the Rumnle? They cannot be this retarded can they?


Because Bryan said oh since Bray isn't in the RR that means he is open to having a singles match.

Bray could be in the RR and have a match with DB as well . So why would they take out Bray from the RR to give him a match if DB was going to be in a match and be in the RR?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Get these commentators to fuck please


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So is this how they're gonna debut Emma?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL. Emma cameo.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Fandango just beat the shit out of Woods haha


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

30second match to make room for a recap...


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Emma!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I guess that match had a point?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bryan will be in the Rumble. Kane will make sure of that.

Batista winning is so BAD.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Black burial number 2of the night


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bret Hart actually won RR94 after being betrayed and "injured" by Owen in their tag team title match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



The Absolute said:


> Two black men lose on MLK day.


It's spreading, birthday_massacre.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane!!! :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

biggest return ever yea right


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well, that was...quick.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



YoungGun_UK said:


> AH FUCK!
> 
> Let the fuckery filler begin :side:


Scratch that it was only a minute. 

HOLY FUCK WWE ARE ACTUALLY GOING TO JOB OUT EVERY BLACK WRESTLER TONIGHT :ti :vince3 not racist honest


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

brothas are 0-2 on MLK day? Time to job out the PTP.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Biggest return ever? Stop talking out your ass, Brad.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is this Emma thing in the crowd going to become an angle?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The biggest return ever on Raw.

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Guess I'm the only one who doesn't give a shit about the Emma cameos.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

sucks the shield and bryan are done for the night


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph :buried Kane.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Biggest Raw return ever"...... fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Didn't Lesnar have a match with Big Show before winning the Rumble match in 2003? Bryan will probably be in the Rumble match too, and hopefully win it.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Kane :3 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Emma getting a bigger push than Xavier.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

How dare you do a wrestling move in World WRESTLING Entertainment Kane!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

And Big Show attacked Zeb. Where's the justice????


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Stars left to be shown: CM Punk, John Cena, and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Don't know much about Emma but she looks super hot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RhodesForWHC said:


> It's spreading, birthday_massacre.


Yes, I will make it famous ha


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane was probably still pissed at that Radio DJ


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Steph all of a sudden protecting everyone. B A STAR! :cena3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane to wear a mask soon


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



truelove said:


> sucks the shield and bryan are done for the night


Only person worth watching for now is Lesnar.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Well Steph...CM Punk was being a d-bag so I choke slammed him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eulonzo said:


> Guess I'm the only one who doesn't give a shit about the Emma cameos.


Nah, bro, I don't either.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Who wants to see this bitch "take people up to task" over and over? It's just grating.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Emma cant even get front row seats

:ti


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

and my boy Xavier gets squashed...sigh..


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane looks like a giant tax lawyer.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

i can't fucking figure out if stephanie and triple h are heels or faces?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

When did Kane become a whiny bitch? 

But Punk hurt me fiiiiiiirst! whaaaaaa!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Poor Kane


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



TripleG said:


> Not really Bryan. Go watch footage of the Taker/Yoko Casket match. All 10 guys that ran in were all in the Royal Rumble. Being in the Rumble match doesn't stop you from doing a run in.


9:30


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I thought she was gonna say "a kiss".


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

another ad


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk and Bryan out popping Batista. in his return lolz


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Punkholic said:


> Steph all of a sudden protecting everyone. B A STAR! :cena3


:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So Steph and HHH are tweeners, right?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane has to apologize?! :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Please don't tell me with HHH's face turn they're gonna relegate Punk to a feud with Kane at WM. fpalm


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol @ JBL getting cut off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Boy, they really hit it out of the park with the "Corporate" Kane character.

:ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



dmccourt95 said:


> Get these commentators to fuck please


I don't think that you really want that


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"CM Punk" chants! :mark:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



AlwaysBrave said:


> Must be jobber entrance night.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm guessing Punk is going to bait Kane since Kane can't put his hands on Punk. Then maybe the Outlaws will attack Punk.


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ha JBL got cut off by the commercial break


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Treating a 7foot tall monster like a 15 year old boy that got caught smoking weed haha. Great booking... this fucking company sometimes.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

AD breaks getting annoying. Third one in ten minutes :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I like how commentary randomly talk Kane and Punk, then Kane randomly appears followed by Steph just at that moment to randomly talk about Kane and Punk. 


Almost like the show has a script or something :vince4


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Careful Steph ..you might get the 3 footer


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Freeloader said:


> Another black guy to lose on MLK day. Didn't they go like 0-3 last year and 0-3 the year before that?
> 
> Rofl @ Vince


Yep. The WWE is filled with some bitter bitches. They have this mentality of having guys job in their hometowns, so I guess that carries over to black wrestlers jobbing on MLK Jr day.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Chan Hung said:


> Kane to wear a mask soon


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Are we building to a Kane/CM Punk filler feud before Mania? No interest, sorry


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Jobberwacky said:


> I like how commentary randomly talk Kane and Punk, then Kane randomly appears followed by Steph just at that moment to randomly talk about Kane and Punk. Almost like the show has a script or something :vince4


I don't get it. Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It might be just me, but I love Kane in the segments with Brad Maddox. His delivery is funny as hell to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



cavs25 said:


> Punk and Bryan out popping Batista. in his return lolz


We all knew that was going to happen. Only Vince and Batista marks though differently.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



cavs25 said:


> Punk and Bryan out popping Batista. in his return lolz


but wait, brad maddox just said that was the biggest return of a wrestler ever on raw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*What happened Alberto Del Rio? I thought you wanted to confront Batista? *lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

wow since August they are running this Corporation angle, never went to somewhere, nobody knows if they are heels or faces....ego trip


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Only HHH can put his hands on wrestling talent not you Kane.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Prayer Police said:


> brothas are 0-2 on MLK day? Time to job out the PTP.


I thought Henry, Kingston, and R Truth all lost last year, unless I am thinking of 2012. This "job out black guys" on MLK day has happened before. That match was *really* quick though. 

:vince2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Thought Kane was gonna unleash the monster on Steph then.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> Are we building to a Kane/CM Punk filler feud before Mania? No interest, sorry


Cena did the same two years ago.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Another MLK video tribute. Yet none of the black wrestlers are winning tonight. Again...


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stad said:


> Maybe use your brain and you'll understand what he's saying.


Did I say I couldn't understand what he was saying? No, so shut up you dumb mark.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

MLK getting more promo time than Batista.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Not a jobber entrance? what the-


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Playing country music while showing MLK, nice WWE.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Chan Hung said:


> *What happened Alberto Del Rio? I thought you wanted to confront Batista? *lol


Did you really want the reception for his segment even worse? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



checkcola said:


> Are we building to a Kane/CM Punk filler feud before Mania? No interest, sorry


Yeah, i sense Kane vs. Punk at RR fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

How is it a MLK edition?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Showing another MLK promo before Randal sends Joey to the hospital :lol


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane again!!! :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This will be a GOAT promo.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Chan Hung said:


> *What happened Alberto Del Rio? I thought you wanted to confront Batista? *lol


I think he got friend-zoned backstage before they went on the air.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Natecore said:


> Only HHH can put his hands on wrestling talent not you Kane.


I was thinking the exact same thing lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I don't get why people keep saying things like "God I can't believe this is the direction they're going for mania".

We haven't even a clue of the full card for rumble! If you can somehow predict the insanity of the writers with 2 months til mania with a PPV still to come in that time, then that's impressive.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

CM Punk up next! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just got home from school. 

Does not look like I missed out.

Kane in a suit. Wowaweewaa!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Dat chokeslam :mark:


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Kane looks fucking good :3 damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Another MLK video tribute. Yet none of the black wrestlers are winning tonight. Again...


Congrats for being the 1000th person to post that picture in this thread.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Outlaws taking orders from Kane... It's just so mind boggling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk interfering in the pre rumble match would be :mark:


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Actually 2 PPVs


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane is the first person to not get a jobber entrance today, besides Batista.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk is here!!!!!!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lol kane to the new age outlaws

"Get him boys!!!"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Just another reason to never watch Smackdown. All the important shit is just recapped on Raw Is Recaps.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

here comes Kane's announcement to the Rumble


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Buckley said:


> I don't get it. Are you trying to be funny?



No. I'm just saying they could make it a bit less obvious the show follows a script.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bury him again Kane!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

unk6 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk outpops Batista too. "Greatest return ever?" I think not.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

First time i noticed he's not wearing a contact lens anymore.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Kane already learning how to do damage control for them scandals when he goes into politics lol.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Sidewinder400 said:


> MLK getting more promo time than Batista.


And, thats a bad thing?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

no pop lmao..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk outpopping batista

LOL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I like how they waited until it exactly hit 9 to have Punk's music hit :ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

CM GOAT. :mark: :mark: unk


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

HERE COMES THE GOAT.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They should hug it out.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BITW! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

GOAT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"apparently it's apology time!" unk2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Where is Khali. We NEED him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

punk will be annouced as the 1st entrant after this


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Both Punk and Bryan got bigger pops then Batista. Too funny.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BRAY WYATT IS TRENDING


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

WTF @ Kane's face =))


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Its apology time"

lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Go on Gerald say your sorry


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Reactions better than Batista Counter: Bryan, Punk


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

RAB said:


> Did I say I couldn't understand what he was saying? No, so shut up you dumb mark.


I guess you're a hater then?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk outpopping batista
> 
> LOL


But he really didn't.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Nolo King said:


> Just got home from school.
> 
> Does not look like I missed out.
> 
> Kane in a suit. Wowaweewaa!


Might as well get your other work finished you're missing nothing here.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This is not the same Kane I loved who was the World Heavyweight title and made memorable promos as eery music played in the background.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

APOLOGY TIME :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Nah, bro, I don't either.


I think she's cool but it's not like she's wrestling yet.

I just don't get the appeal. I mean wow, they're introducing her via signs in the crowd. :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk's hair is gorgeous lol

#ILoveDorks<3


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wait, so I missed half an hour due to internet fuckery, and I missed both the Shield, AND Batista's return? :lmao OFCOURSE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"YOU SHOULD TURN HEEL" sign. 

I agree.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Does Punk wear pants? WHy is he always wearing ring gear?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Have they still not made any mention of Mae Young? I'm surprised they didn't start the show with a short tribute show, I'm sure they've done that in the past.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk's hair makes it look like he just rolled out of bed.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:lmao TWO vanilla midgets outpopped Batista.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Is the #corporatekane in the corner new? I've never noticed that before. The WWE really are trying to force social media.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bring back Dr Shelby or whatever his name is


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk getting a bigger pop than Batista. :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"I never thought I'd see Kane apologize to anyone"

Even though he was just in a storyline where he attended anger management and was constantly wanting to hug people.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Nolo King said:


> Just got home from school.
> 
> Does not look like I missed out.
> 
> Kane in a suit. Wowaweewaa!



Where's your school? Kane's been a suit for months.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

#hugitout


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao TWO vanilla midgets outpopped Batista.


:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I don't know who looks worse, Batista's pitbull-like look or CM Punk's current look.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Does Kane really not have his contact lens in? I think it's still there, just not as noticeable.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Where's Dr Shelby when you need him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

You will like it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eulonzo said:


> I think she's cool but it's not like she's wrestling yet.
> 
> I just don't get the appeal. I mean wow, they're introducing her via signs in the crowd. :lmao


Yeah, it's so random. No reason at all to care.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

:ti at people really short selling Batista's reaction. WOW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Reactions better than Batista Counter: Bryan, Punk


Haha. Cena too follow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Bearodactyl said:


> Wait, so I missed half an hour due to internet fuckery, and I missed both the Shield, AND Batista's return? :lmao OFCOURSE


And a great daniel bryan promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I like anime Punk. This is my favorite look for him.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Hate it when Punk does this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kane's smile! Looks like I have a new avy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

*Punk is such a fucking geek. *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Holy shit the bags under CM Punk's eyes. HD is not kind.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why not just bring Dr. Shelby back? Lol.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Has Kane learned nothing? The only apology CM Punk accepts is "I apologize you son of a!"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Just GTS already.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti at people really short selling Batista's reaction. WOW.


Are we watching the same show?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I still don't understand this apologizing crap with the Authority. This coming from the wife of a guy who used to carry around a sledgehammer. They want a guy who has punted Vince McMahon and other people in the head to apologize to Cena... and now want Kane to apologize to CM Punk? Come on with this...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk needs to shave.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Every week the buzzkills put out more and more racism claims. Someone call the PC police and tell them we're sick of hearing it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL! Fucking Punk! That was cool.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is having trouble getting their chants synced.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I hope this goes like the Contract Negotiation in 2011


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao TWO vanilla midgets outpopped Batista.


Eh, Punk got a lukewarm reaction just as much as Batista did, or even more.

Not hating on Punk, he's one of my all-time favorites, but even he got a decent-at-best reaction.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

LOL Maddox can control Kane now?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This shit is funny


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is Maddox still on the payroll?


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

KANE STOP! lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"KAAAAANE! STAAAAHHHPPP!"


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Kane's no selling made that look so fake. Plus the low reaction from the crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Get this vanilla midget off my screen


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Ah jeez, it's Maddox.fpalm


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Goat Maddox to the rescue!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wow, what a bad ass. Throwing knees like a girl..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I knew it! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

They just turned Kane into a pussy. :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

New Age Outlaws up in this bizzitch! :mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

bitch-ass Punk, Kane is so much better than u! :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

YOUR ASS BETTAH CALL SUMBODAY


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

BADASS BILLY GUNN :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Snapdragon said:


> Are we watching the same show?


Yes, and I think everyone muted Batista's segment, if they're being legit.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

road dogg vs cm punk?

i missed the last like few weeks.

are new age outlaws heel now?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Don't know about you guys, but I fucking LOVE having the NAO as regulars, even if it's just for a short time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

It sounded like the NAO got some canned in reactions just now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti at people really short selling Batista's reaction. WOW.


Yep. They act like there wasn't huge "Batista" chants for over a minute.

Indy midget marks gonna mark.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Eulonzo said:


> I don't know who looks worse, Batista's pitbull-like look or CM Punk's current look.


HAHA..both are classic 2014 looks to them i suppose!! :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



y2j4lyf said:


> Get this vanilla midget off my screen


He's more over than your hero


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Why is Maddox still on the payroll?


Because his Bane-voice is magical.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Let Billy Gunn wrestle Punk. He's actually in decent shape.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Pacmanboi said:


> I hope this goes like the Contract Negotiation in 2011


I'M SORRY YOU SON OF A BITCH!! :vince3


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I've said it before, but I find it really sad they've removed "your ass" from the theme music.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Ungratefulness said:


> Kane's no selling made that look so fake. Plus the low reaction from the crowd
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Because someone Kanes size couldnt take 2 punches from someone Punks size?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

So tired of these two looking like DX rejects. They should wear their own T-Shirts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> LOL Maddox can control Kane now?


because Brad Urned lanes respect


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What would u all do if Christy Hemme walked into your house right now, told u to turn off raw, and said she would have sex with u if u only watch TNA from then on.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I feel like this segment is dying


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

I'm a big Punk mark, but honestly he just doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Bray Wyatt is STILL trending worldwide.

aaand its gone


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Wooo NAO!! They both look so old now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Roadd Dogg on commentary? thank you so much


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



birthday_massacre said:


> And a great daniel bryan promo[/
> 
> Yes it was.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk vs Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

"Billy always loses" immediately followed by Billy Gunn winning. Fuck off JBL :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lawler and Cole are all annoyed that they played Rock, Paper, Scissors. 

If they were faces, they'd think it was awesome.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

NAO...CM Punk is supposed to be afraid?....Nostalgia


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

so I think we all know who's eliminating Punk at the Rumble.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

This crowd fucking sucks worse then last week literally 

and Kane is gonna sell out the authority and turn face


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

If Rock-Paper-Scissors is good enough for the Ginyu Force then it's good enough for the NAO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Lawler needs to Shut the fuck up. I can't stand the sound of his old, wrinkly, voice.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

What the hell im sure Billy chose scissors and Road Dogg chose paper which means Billy won? Im confussed


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Why is Maddox even still employed? fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Road Doggy Dogg


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk rocking the Wolverine trunks. bama


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Punk looks almost as old as Billy :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

lel @ the mark wars ITT. Just enjoy the fucking show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Billy gun won rock paper scissors so road dog should be in the ring.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Are NAO heels now? 

Good to see Billy Gunn doin the wrestling and Road Dogg doing the talking. How it should always be.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

The way the authority is going people will feel sorry for them if they come toppling down at WM


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Outlaws :mark:

Dogg on commentary :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Road Dogg has already put over more people on commentary than these 3 cunts have in 2 years


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I find it funny how people say Billy Gunn is in great shape yet he keeps the T-shirt on every time he wrestles. :lol

He's in good shape for his age but I wouldn't say he's in great shape. It's obvious he's keeping that shirt on to hide something.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

NAO shooting for tha gold! wtf?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*

Billy Gunn wrestling in a WWE ring, in 2014... what even is this.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

God, I wish Punk would go back to his 2011 look or even last year's look when he was with Heyman. Anything but the Civil War soldier meets Wolverine look.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Random thought, I wonder if BG is worried about wrestling with his shirt off lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

You know you guys like the way PUNK looks here: lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

They should just fire Lawler and put road dogg on commentary


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

waste of space match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Did Road Dogg just say "Jiminy Christmas" 

Well now I feel bad because I say that all the time.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

another fucking break. the main event better be good


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Road Dogg is fucking great


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti at people really short selling Batista's reaction. WOW.


It's funny because a bunch of people were hyped for him and now he's getting shitted on. Maybe it's different users.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This crowd for the most part is FOLLOW THE CRICKETS!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lol you'd think by now wrestlers would learn not to turn their backs to their opponents in a match.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> Billy gun won rock paper scissors so road dog should be in the ring.


No thanks.

Billy belongs nowhere near a mic.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Choke2Death said:


> Yep. They act like there wasn't huge "Batista" chants for over a minute.
> 
> Indy midget marks gonna mark.


This is true, batista did get a nice reaction, but considering the guy was returning after 4 years, it is kind of odd that Bryan at the very least matched Big Dave's reaction. That much is for certain.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Are they really cleaning up all of HHH's heel links, I really hope Punk doesn't get to be in a midcard match at WM because of this.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rock Paper Scissors is the 20th Century version of the polls on the WWE App.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Stad said:


> Maybe use your brain and you'll understand what he's saying.


:StephenA2

What is he saying oh wise one?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Billy Gunn wrestling in a WWE ring, in 2014... what even is this.


Instead we need young fresh 2 year old infants wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



magictrevor said:


> Are NAO heels now?
> 
> Good to see Billy Gunn doin the wrestling and Road Dogg doing the talking. How it should always be.


They are in the clique they don't what HHH says. They are not heels or faces. Just like the corporation.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

The crowds are really horrible nowawadays.

RAW has been pretty good so far, dont't see what's wrong.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Roadd Dogg on commentary? thank you so much


Oh boy...


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

How can you hate on the NAO? Love seeing them back in there.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti at people really short selling Batista's reaction. WOW.




People to need to validate their opinions even if they have to lie to themselves the fact that batista is a bigger star than both of them put together hurts


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Get the Old Age Outlaws off my TV screen. They sucked ass back then, and they suck even more ass now. 

They have enough young talent in the tag division where they don't even need to make their "brief return" for the umpteenth time with minor canned reactions.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> I find it funny how people say Billy Gunn is in great shape yet he keeps the T-shirt on every time he wrestles. :lol
> 
> He's in good shape for his age but I wouldn't say he's in great shape. It's obvious he's keeping that shirt on to hide something.


Dat Age


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's funny because a bunch of people were hyped for him and now he's getting shitted on. Maybe it's different users.


I'm not even gonna group everyone like most people have been doing in the beginning of this thread, but marks must be trolling.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Billy Gunn wrestling in a WWE ring, in 2014... what even is this.


Who gives a fuck what year it is?

As long as he can work and he is entertaining, I don't know why you care about the year, AT ALL. Like, da fuck?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Charmqn said:


> God, I wish Punk would go back to his 2011 look or even last year's look when he was with Heyman. Anything but the Civil War soldier meets Wolverine look.


But Wolverine was a Civil War soldier...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Kind of random, but has Punk ever wrestled Kurt Angle?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Good to see Road Dogg on commentary. He's really good.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

this shits pretty boring tonight :-Z


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> I find it funny how people say Billy Gunn is in great shape yet he keeps the T-shirt on every time he wrestles. :lol
> 
> He's in good shape for his age but I wouldn't say he's in great shape. It's obvious he's keeping that shirt on to hide something.


Eh, maybe, but I bet he doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

It's depressing honestly, Punk doesn't care anymore, and this whole feud is boring. I find Punk to be boring now and this is coming from a fan.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Road Dogg is so smooth on the mic. I would've loved it had he answered the "why'd you do it" question with "BECAUSE ACHE HATES HIM WHY DYOU THINK MICHAEL"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Charmqn said:


> God, I wish Punk would go back to his 2011 look or even last year's look when he was with Heyman. Anything but the Civil War soldier meets Wolverine look.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

is the authority face or heel ? i dont get this shit


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



World's Best said:


> Get the Old Age Outlaws off my TV screen. They sucked ass back then, and they suck even more ass now.
> 
> They have enough young talent in the tag division where they don't even need to make their "brief return" for the umpteenth time with minor canned reactions.


Except they're not competing in the tag team division in the long term.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THANOS said:


> This is true, batista did get a nice reaction, but considering the guy was returning after 4 years, it is kind of odd that Bryan at the very least matched Big Dave's reaction. That much is for certain.


If Bryan is supposed to be one of the ten most over guys in history, surely that's not exactly a bad thing to get a return pop that matches his pops?

I'm not selling Bryan short but it gets annoying when every page you get a post that goes "lulz bryan n punk outpooped bautista!!! dat return".


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can't wait for Punk and Triple H Promo :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Old Age Outlaws....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



DoubtGin said:


> The crowds are really horrible nowawadays.
> 
> RAW has been pretty good so far, dont't see what's wrong.


Daniel Bryan got a great reaction, maybe the crowd is just sick of seeing stars from 10 years ago and would rather see new stars.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



THANOS said:


> This is true, batista did get a nice reaction, but considering the guy was returning after 4 years, it is kind of odd that Bryan at the very least matched Big Dave's reaction. That much is for certain.


It's not that odd. Bryan is really over atm.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's funny because a bunch of people were hyped for him and now he's getting shitted on. Maybe it's different users.


He didn't carry himself like a star. Wore bad clothes and didn't say anything memorable on the mic. He wasn't comfortable from my pov. Lets see how it comes off when he and ADR are the last two in the Rumble.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I'm loving this dose of the NAO. Anybody who follows these guys knows they've both fought, and defeated their drug addictions and have been living a cleaner, healthier, and more active lifestyle. These guys aren't being thrown into the ring to grab the spotlight, they're being put in the ring because they've put themselves back in place to have the ability to compete.

I love it, and I'll enjoy every minute of it. Quite frankly, I hope the NAO do win the Tag Titles. I'm hoping ultimately we're going to get to see a REAL DX reunion with the authority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

People really think Batista got an impressive pop, considering how long he was gone?

:ti

Okay then.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Kind of random, but has Punk ever wrestled Kurt Angle?


Nope.

I'd rather not see that ever, honestly. Angle's still good, I saw him live in 2011, he's still good but eh I'd rather see Angle in his prime (around 2001 - 2006) against CM Punk, not how he is these days.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I remember Billy Gunn's young ass girlfriend posted all that bullshit about him on youtube.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

If Mr.Ass pins Punk I'm going to laugh so hard at the marks losing their minds.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

How shit! Realised there is still 2 hours to go! yess!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Kind of random, but has Punk ever wrestled Kurt Angle?


I'm almost certain he has not.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



robass83 said:


> is the authority face or heel ? i dont get this shit


Yes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

The crowd reaction for Batista was very low. You've got to filter out the piped in noise and look at the crowd. I saw maybe 1 in 5 giving a shit(sort of). "Great! Another musclebound lurch!! Can't wait to see a Powerslam..never seen one before!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's not that odd. Bryan is really over atm.


Agreed, DB is legit consistently over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Billy Gunn looking like Summer Rae with that forehead action there.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Krinkles said:


> Except they're not competing in the tag team division.


Yes they are. They're getting a title match at the RR.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I'm surprised some of the older members in the crowd haven't started a "you still got it" chant yet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Yep, great shape


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

....and the shirt is gone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



ShowStopper said:


> People really think Batista got an impressive pop, considering how long he was gone?
> 
> :ti
> 
> Okay then.


Those same people were claiming just a few days ago he was going to out pop Daniel Bryan and his pop would be on par with the Rocks return LOL

Batista had a decent pop but it wanst as big as they thought and it was nearly as big as the pops Daniel Bryan gets and got tonight

Watching the crowd only about half the people in the crowd if that were on their feet with their hands in the air for batista.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Kind of random, but has Punk ever wrestled Kurt Angle?


Don't you even let people get excited at that idea.:westbrook3:westbrook3


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Natecore said:


> Might as well get your other work finished you're missing nothing here.


True words.

This match is okay even though it feels quite outdated. :genius


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk is a God. :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Jump Lawler next time
Please and thank you


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He took he shirt off now go complain about something else


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I hope Punk beats the shit out of both those motherfuckers!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



ShowStopper said:


> People really think Batista got an impressive pop, considering how long he was gone?
> 
> :ti
> 
> Okay then.


Not really. It has more to do with people trying to downplay his reaction as much as possible to justify their favorite wrestler's right to be ahead of the pack. So far, only Daniel Bryan has outpopped him but the way people talk, they act like no one gave a fuck in the first place.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He's in better shape than Sting :jesse


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk is quickly losing the "skinny" part of that skinny fat label.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

It's amazing guys...it seems just like YESTERDAY that the "Road to Mania 2013" was here lol :jericho3


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I didn't even know King came back. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching this match, you'd think Punk is the semi retired 50 year old.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk always finds a way to make me :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

After 5 minutes in the ring Billy Gunn turns into Christopher Lambert's Raiden character


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



The Absolute said:


> I'm surprised some of the older members in the crowd haven't started a "you still got it" chant yet.


Yeah, they seem to have the obsession of chanting it to people who don't still necessarily have it as opposed to never chanting it to people who deserve it like Goldust.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



xD7oom said:


> Can't wait for Punk and Triple H Promo :mark:


I think you mean the Paul Levesque and Phil Brooks promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



robass83 said:


> is the authority face or heel ? i dont get this shit


*Tweener, they do what they want.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'd rather not see that ever, honestly. Angle's still good, I saw him live in 2011, he's still good but eh I'd rather see Angle in his prime (around 2001 - 2006) against CM Punk, not how he is these days.


Well, at least it would be better than nothing. I agree with you about Angle, but I think they can still put on a decent match together if given the sufficient amount of time.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I swear some of yall are trolls or just fkin idiots im going with both


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

So much for Billy not taking his shirt off because he's out of shape. 

His physique is fine, but his hair has him looking like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk with the DX chops. :lol :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

'Cryptkeeper' Billy Gunn :lmao:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Billy Gunn sort of looks like Mickey Rourke.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I'm Kip James Bitch


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Billy Gunn is here only for Ziggler's temporary replacement. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Alo0oy said:


> Punk is a God. :mark:


No, he's not fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Remember when Billy had a gay marriage


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn...Ziggler got old in the last week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Those same people were claiming just a few days ago he was going to out pop Daniel Bryan and his pop would be on par with the Rocks return LOL
> 
> Batista had a decent pop but it wanst as big as they thought and it was nearly as big as the pops Daniel Bryan gets and got tonight


Agreed. It wasn't a bad pop, or a terrible pop. It was fine. But it wasn't some insanely loud, great pop, either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well the match sucks but at least Billy can move still.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BILLY GUNN WITH DAT SELLING


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Those same people were claiming just a few days ago he was going to out pop Daniel Bryan and *his pop would be on par with the Rocks return* LOL
> 
> Batista had a decent pop but it wanst as big as they thought and it was nearly as big as the pops Daniel Bryan gets and got tonight



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHA

.....


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Choke2Death said:


> If Bryan is supposed to be one of the ten most over guys in history, surely that's not exactly a bad thing to get a return pop that matches his pops?
> 
> I'm not selling Bryan short but it gets annoying when every page you get a post that goes "lulz bryan n punk outpooped bautista!!! dat return".


No, but if it was Orton you would love it. Gotta love the double standard. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Almost saw Punk's old Shining Wizard to Bulldog combo.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh thank god. Road Dogg saved us from another sloppy ass elbow drop :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This is actually a pretty good match.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

yep, We dont need Ziggler we have good old Billy Gunn


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

We need some new Storylines, some unforeseeable twists, THATS what is getting ratings.


----------



## Kathotar (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Billy Gunn = Randy the Ram.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Safe match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

For some reason...this match reminds me of something TNA would do :lol :lol :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Gunn always had that GOAT selling.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Jerry Lawler is awful.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

No fuckery, just a clean win. Good.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Was this Mickey Rourke with punk in there?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

& the GOAT win. unk


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

When's he going to do the Zig Zag?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Does anybody know why Punk has gotten so lazy with his attire? He doesn't wear matching boots anymore and he has like very little variety lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mr.Ass sold that GTS very nicely.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

CM Punk is so broken down. He needs at least six months off to heal.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fuck you Gunn! Punk wins!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk seems to have less fucks to give than a sober Orton.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



El Capitano said:


> When's he going to do the Zig Zag?


He was gonna do the Fame Asser.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk coming out No.1


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk #1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> Well, at least it would be better than nothing. I agree with you about Angle, but I think they can still put on a decent match together if given the sufficient amount of time.


He can definitely still put on good matches. He had a great match with Bobby Roode a few months back.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

#1 entrant


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

PUNK WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TOM MADISON said:


> Was this Mickey Rourke with punk in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Billy Gunn's hairline has been running lately.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Number 1


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Number 1


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

punk first entry


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

#1 Punk confirmed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

So surprising.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk number 1


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

#1 Entrant :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk about to pull a HBK and Benoit in the Rumble


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lol dick move, Kane. They're obviously seed-planting a match between these two at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Shouldn't this RAW be spent on having matches to qualify for high seeds in the Rumble?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can't believe that vanilla midget just beat Billy "The GOAT" Gunn. This company.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh damn punks number 1 entrant


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

CM Punk is #1 entrant?? LOL

Okay it's obvious now.....

TRIPLE H vs. CM PUNK :hhh2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I think that seals it. Punk to win the Rumble


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk entering number 1 at the RR :mark:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

haha


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk at #1... guaranteed he wont win now. 

Heyman & BORK :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oops!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

No Bryan, Punk is #1 :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

called it, the booking is becoming more predictable I wouldnt be shocked if rollins or ambrose are 2nd


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

WHOA. wonder if Punk will get a re match against a WWE champ :brock


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well Punk might be winning it this year


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



xD7oom said:


> No, he's not fpalm


Yes he is, brother.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

The one


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

#1 huh...well punk aint winning. lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

All this boring build up to make CM Punk the number one entrant.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

god dammit...Now what? another #1 pick winning?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Didn't the WWE do this story last year giving someone the #1 spot , so original lol

I guess Punk isn't winning and it seems like DB won't be in it. UGH I guess Batista is winning.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Remember when Billy had a gay marriage


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh fuck off no one cares about Cena, we care about Brock/Heyman


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Does anybody know why Punk has gotten so lazy with his attire? He doesn't wear matching boots anymore and he has like very little variety lol


He still wearings them, he doesn't have matching pairs to go with all his trunks.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Gonna give punk the longest time in the rumble to make up to him not winning it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well, pretty obvious that was coming.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock Lesnar walks to the building, that's a man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

CM Punk will be number 3 to start at 1 and go all the way to win it? 

I swear to God if Batista wins the Rumble, my head will explode.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE FUCKING MAN IS HERE!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock walked to the arena.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

LESNAR


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BORK!!! :mark:


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

THE GOAT HAS ARRIVED!!!!

BORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



KuritaDavion said:


> CM Punk is so broken down. He needs at least six months off to heal.


If he doesn't have a legitimate injury then there's no reason 2-3 weeks wouldn't do. 

I don't see him wrestling full time beyond this contract, he'll be there for RAW and PPVs, wrestle about once or twice a month.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He's beaten up as fuck and they enter him as number 1?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar just has a huge presence about him, batista wants


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Hey, guys...


Punk is #1


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Da Beast. :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BROOOOOOOOCK LESNARRRRRR 
:heyman :brock


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Even Brock Lesnar showed up before John Cena


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

"Will CM Punk be the second person in history to win the Royal Rumble at #1?!"

:selfie


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I can just imagine that Brock Lesnar has walked all the way from wherever he was to that arena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BROCK! THE BEAST HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BOOOOOORK LESNNNNAAAAR :mark: :brock


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

THATS WHO WE WANT TO SEE, NOT CENA'S DORKY ASS :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Bork with that cyborg walk :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk and Batista confirmed for final 4


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*









#1! You've got this


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

It's Jimmy Johns time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock and Heyman must have went to Jimmy Johns before coming.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Paul Heyman :mark: :mark: :mark: ……………………………….. oh hi Brock.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Yeah fuck Cena, Bork's here! :brock


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Now THAT'S the beast I wanted to see :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> "Will CM Punk be the second person in history to win the Royal Rumble at #1?!"
> 
> :selfie


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Sounds about right....he'll get close. But he's not winning.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman and Brock walking in like a mob boss and his roided up dirtbag son.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn, Lesnar is a whore for Jimmy Johns. I used to work for one, it's really not that good. Those sandwiches are as flaccid as a 90 year old man.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> CM Punk is so broken down. He needs at least six months off to heal.


Maybe it's his GOAT selling? unk3


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

THE BEAST!


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Sp Punk stands no chance, about right *sigh*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman bops like a G :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I too agree...PUNK has definitely let himself go..that HAIR..the belly..the lazy moves... unk2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Da Beast!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Paul Heyman walks like Del Boy. :lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista and Brock on the same show :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

#2 entrant is just as worse as #1.
I wonder how much does Jimmy Johns pay Brock per RAW when he's wearing their apparel?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fuck limousines. Lesnar just strolled right up to the arena like a boss.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That will teach Punk for stealing AJ from Kane




...Kayfabe


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

The Beast Brock Lesner is here!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I am probably the only person that kind of wants to see show vs lesnar

Seeing lesnar bump and Toss show around for 15min is always fun


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

LESNAR IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Kevin_McAdams said:


> Billy Gunn's hairline has been running lately.


I was just saying that it was time for a new hair do. That hairline is starting to throw shades of the villain from Ghostbusters 2 and I don't think Billy Gunn wants tha meme floating around.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I still mark out everytime Brock is on TV.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

ha, Heyman's maffia walk and Lesnar's rebotic/retarded walk..fun


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Times are tough, Brock Lesnar of all people can not even avoid a motor vehicle to get him from place to place.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Must be huge traffic problems for Cena to be this late!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TripleG said:


> CM Punk will be number 3 to start at 1 and go all the way to win it?
> 
> I swear to God if Batista wins the Rumble, my head will explode.


I won't like that either, fuck batista winning!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena is kinda late. How unprofessional from him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Another taco bell commercial


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Heyman and Brock walking in like a mob boss and his roided up dirtbag son.


That's exactly what I was thinking.:lol

Something out of the Gambino crime family or something.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg, Brock Lesnar.... all within 1 hour and a half... in 2014.. weird


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Hey I have a great idea, one of our top guys has had numerous nagging injuries since October, so lets put him as #1 in the Royal Rumble and have him wrestle for 45+ mins!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I want to Bryan to win, but if Punk does it from the start, I will :mark: the fuck out.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk will not win the Rumble and earn a title match.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn Brock looks good :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Bork was outside the arena since 8pm EST beating up the Flu epidemic in his warm up gear.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

So, Punk is an early entry again. I can expect him last pretty long in it though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, Cena is already at the arena. It's just that we can't see him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

No vehicle needed

Just walk in there LIKE THE BEAST YOU ARE! :brock


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman looked like he was freezing his balls off, even with that mafia jacket on.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar just walking into the arena was awesome lol. Gotta love his character!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Honestly...the match of

Brock vs. Batista is amazing....why not do this? It's much sweeter than Batista vs. Orton fpalm fpalm


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar and Uncle Paul :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman seems like the type that considers a walk to the fridge a workout.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk's not winning, he's the ironman. Batista is STILL winning.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Commentary team, pls go with the Cena coming talk. 

Very few give a fuck.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Guys, Cena is already at the arena. It's just that we can't see him.


Jesus christ :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman got that Swagger that to his walk


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock just gives off the impression that he walks from one Raw appearance to the next kicking shit up wherever he goes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

If I were Cena, I'd be concerned about Nikki and Batista being in the same place together.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Guys, Cena is already at the arena. It's just that we can't see him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That' so easy to say but still fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



NasNYG567 said:


> Hey I have a great idea, one of our top guys has had numerous nagging injuries since October, so lets put him as #1 in the Royal Rumble and have him wrestle for 45+ mins!


:vince5 Brilliant!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Guys, Cena is already at the arena. It's just that we can't see him.


And his time is NOW. :cena


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

There is absolutely no buzz for Orton/Cena.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena is a great role model showing up hours late for work


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Chan Hung said:


> Honestly...the match of
> 
> Brock vs. Batista is amazing....why not do this? It's much sweeter than Batista vs. Orton fpalm fpalm


They might, we wont really know until the EC
Theyre hinting Orton/Batista but hints are one thing, official matches another


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Every year they post the same stats for the rumble! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> If I were Cena, I'd be concerned about Nikki and Batista being in the same place together.


Nikki's a golddigger and she's already put in too much work with Cena to start over with a part-timer.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



ShowStopper said:


> Summer Rae better watch her back. Batista and his clam hammer can't be too far behind.


he probably has her on his list


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I wonder if there will be a Benoit mention in this promo, lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Of course, a song from a movie starring the Rock would be used by WWE. That's called cross promotion, kids.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Here comes another commercial break after this rumble promo.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



M-Diggedy said:


> Brock just gives off the impression that he walks from one Raw appearance to the next kicking shit up wherever he goes.


I wish that was true lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I like how all the wrestlers just show up when they want to.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Commentary team, pls go with the Cena coming talk.
> 
> Very few give a fuck.


Nah, everyone in the WWE Universe gives a darn. RIGHT? :vince5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

God Cena was just there last week. Why the f do they think they have to keep us updated on when he's getting airtime today.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just used the WWE App. [email protected] AJ and Bad News Barrett segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh are we doing the number thing again for the rumble this year *again?*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Punk will be the MVP, just like the 3 times he was in the Rumble. Iron Punk! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Imagine it guys, 4 of these guys!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Benoit pls


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Stone Cold EGO Austin


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

No Krispin Wah?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> I wonder if there will be a Benoit mention in this promo, lol.


Pretty sure Billy Kidman won the 2004 Rumble.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Loooooove the numbers promo :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate these stupid rumble statistics/rules promos they do every year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

no benoit footage yet again


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I wonder who those two wrestlers who won as the #1 entrant were.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

So why is Cena walking into the building a big deal?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> Nah, everyone in the WWE Universe gives a darn. RIGHT? :vince5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



y2j4lyf said:


> Imagine it guys, 4 of these guys!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



The Absolute said:


> Lol dick move, Kane. They're obviously seed-planting a match between these two at Wrestlemania.


Umm what u mean elimination chamber...God i swear some of yall are vince russo of posting


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

No matter who wins I am still pumped for the Rumble match!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Weird time for this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mae Young. God rest her sexy soul.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Have they mentioned the Brock thing since his return yet??? 
that was p cool of WWE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

They've added another statistic that mentions Benoit. (9 wrestlers who won their first Rumble match for those unaware)

Fuck that recycled stupid "Same number of winners from #1 as #30" nonsense.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

So 1 person has won with number 1 and 1 person has won with number 30 Correct? HBK and Cena


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Time to cry, folks.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Same promo as smackdown, brutal


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP Mae Young.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



DashingRKO said:


>


:brodgers


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Hopefully the Royal Rumble winner will actually main event this year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fucking loved this tribute :banderas


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

R.I.P. Mae Young.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mae Young looked fit back in the day! :ass:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

What the fuck is up with JBL always talking as the TV is cutting away so you just get a faded out comment of whatever he said lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP Mae


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mae Young IS the toughest woman in wrestling. King is speaks the truth here.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

WWE video team goating as usual


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

R.I.P. Mae


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can't wait for that classic "Its ON now" walk Cena always does when he's angry


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show, 0-13 at the RR ppv. Worst fuckin' record in history.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RaneGaming said:


> So 1 person has won with number 1 and 1 person has won with number 30 Correct? HBK and Cena


Yep. The only Rumble stat that matters.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> I wonder who those two wrestlers who won as the #1 entrant were.


Shawn Michaels and Hardcore Holly


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Steph actually said professional wrestler?!

What sorcery is this?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah, I envy Mae's family. She looks like she'd be so fun to be around.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

D;


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey Mysterio won at #2, that's the same as #1. C'mon man.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Back of Bubbas head


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Time to go on a feels trip.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

AVICII MUSIC on WWE!!!! :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

THEY SHOWED THE POWERBOMB!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Will never forget The Dudleyz powerbombing her through the table on RAW! epic moment


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat Bubba powerbomb :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

R.I.P. Mae Young.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP Mae Young


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Finally that Mae Young tribute. Well deserved. A true legend.:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mae Young is dat bitch. :clap :clap


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RaneGaming said:


> So 1 person has won with number 1 and 1 person has won with number 30 Correct? HBK and Cena


Rey and Shawn won from 1

Cena and someone else one from 30


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> Big Show, 0-13 at the RR ppv. Worst fuckin' record in history.


Looks like he's gonna 0-14.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP! u were awesome =)


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP Mae...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I forgot about that bump she took off the stage with the Dudley's. I remember my reaction was "these fuckers take this way too far". 

And she was fine.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Now my eyes are misty.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:jose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

 Oh Mae


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

R.I.P. Mae. :sad:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

When her & Mean Gene was getting it on backstage at WrestleMania 20. :lmao


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena cheesy face ruined segment fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Half the Divas on the roster wish they could be that amazing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

One gets the feeling that Stephanie was very fold of Mae


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn. Rest in Peace Mae!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I got a tear in my eye and I dont usually get emotional


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

aww damn, getting an itchy throat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I still can't fucking believe that at nearly 80 years old Mae got power bombed off the stage through a table, and it wasn't the first time she got power bombed through a table! I mean that's INSANE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP Mae Young.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Some of the young male wrestlers wouldn't brave that powerbomb. What a woman Mae Young was.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mae Young was fucking awesome and it's amazing how many bumps she took and hilarious skits she was a part of


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mae rocked!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That was a great video package, RIP.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Old_John said:


> Cena cheesy face ruined segment fpalm


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lazy crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

RIP Mae Young


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Rey and Shawn won from 1
> 
> Cena and someone else one from 30


Rey was number 2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dem feels...NO NOT THIS FUCKER


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I can't wait to pay money to watch Batista win a royal rumble


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

A lot of those guys sat in the audience unmoved, with no emotion showing. Damn.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



SP103 said:


> I forgot about that bump she took off the stage with the Dudley's. I remember my reaction was "these fuckers take this way too far".
> 
> And she was fine.


yeah that was pretty tough to watch, but you seriously have to admire that woman's toughness.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Silence for Rey


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

holy fuck. I missed the fact that she died bc i was without internet or any connection to the outside world for the last week or so. 

damn...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Holy shit, they showed the Dudleys powerbombing Mae through a table.

This video package is giving me :sad: feels.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

alright im done with this show for the night


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Rey and Shawn won from 1
> 
> Cena and someone else one from 30



Cena and Undertaker @ #30

HBK and *censored* @ #1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Rey and Shawn won from 1
> 
> Cena and someone else one from 30


Cena and Undertaker from #30.
Shawn and Benoit from #1.
Rey and Vince from #2.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Truly a GOAT


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey Mysterio with pop of the night


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

... And Mysterio's music hits. :lmao

Sad time's over.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rey? What's this schmuck doing out there? I thought brock was next...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey vs ADR with Batista killing ADR? I hope so

but for FUCK sake, why three times in a row over two raws and a smackdown


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Nice package for Mae. That picture with Vince is really sweet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



gaz0301 said:


> Some of the young male wrestlers wouldn't brave that powerbomb. What a woman Mae Young was.


Was just about to post this. Today's roster, some of them fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



truelove said:


> alright im done with this show for the night


Why?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Please don't be another Mysterio and Del Rio match. sigh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That promo was great. It got me emotional. RIP, Mae.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

inb4 alberto del boreo....and JBL just confirmed it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista should interfere in this match if the WWE knows what is good for them


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Rey and Shawn won from 1
> 
> Cena and someone else one from 30


Shawn and Benoit were #1. Cena and Undertaker were #30. But yes, #2 is just like #1 anyway.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

REY VS ADR AGAIN!!!!! This has to be some sort of inside joke.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Alberto and Mysterio feuding AGAIN? Seriously?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Never go back to Dayton, terrible crowd. 

Rey should retire soon.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Bullydully said:


> Silence for Rey


Well, they just showed the tribute video for Mae. Would be kinda weird if everybody pops like crazy


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This crowd fucking blows, no emotion in that segment and hardly that loud during the matches.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

We aren't going to get a third ADR/Rey match, are we? Ugh.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

inb4 batista


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

It's so weird that Rey use to be a top star, and now absolutely nobody cares. I guess his time has just run its course.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL @ Mae wanting Bubba to powerbomb her off the cage. Crazy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> Cena and Undertaker @ 30
> 
> HBK and *censored* @ #1


Silly man, Stevie Richards isn't even censored :HHH2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Another ADR vs Rey match. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



-UNDEAD- said:


>


I'm gonna miss that theme. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> ... And Mysterio's music hits. :lmao
> 
> Sad time's over.


Not really. Gimpsterio is depressing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

When Del Rio beats the midget piss out of Rey Mysterio, do you think big Dave is gonna make the save for his "friend"?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey's still getting crickets. :\

Curious as to when he's gonna call it quits for his health's sake.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Omg ADR vs Rey again! I'm done with this Raw already what a fucking joke. Time to change channel.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Kind of sad how irrelevant Mysterio has become. A fantastic performer in his prime.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

They really are doing ADR/Rey for the 3rd straight show? LAZY BOOKING.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista comes out and batista bombs ADR


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Doesnt Cena alwasy say he is the first to arrive last to leave?....Da fuck?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Some people in the crowd couldn't be bothered to even applaud, wow


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Did they mute Rey's weird ass Mini Me ass screaming? Or was that from the other match they had lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista to save Rey plz


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



almostfamous said:


> REY VS ADR AGAIN!!!!! This has to be some sort of inside joke.


Wait till wrestlemania Mask vs Hair!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



The Absolute said:


> Alberto and Mysterio feuding AGAIN? Seriously?


Well Rey apparently wants to face Del Rio in a hair vs. mask match at Wretlemania lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

No reaction for Rey. It's sad, considering he was getting the biggest pops in 2006.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Old_John said:


> Cena cheesy face ruined segment fpalm


Seriously dude? Fuck off.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Was just about to post this. Today's roster, some of them fpalm


I call bullshit on that. I highly doubt anyone would refuse to do a simple stage spot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh come the fuck on. Stop with the damn repeat matches. I love Del Rio but jesus WTF.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Don't forget guys, the WWE World Heavyweight Champion and the FACE of the WWE Randy Orton faces Kofi Kingston later on tonight!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> It's so weird that Rey use to be a top star, and now absolutely nobody cares. I guess his time has just run its course.


Just because he got one not so much reaction?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Yeah Batista is coming out to pwerbomb ADR. I'm not calling it Batista Bomb.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> Cena and Undertaker @ #30
> 
> HBK and *censored* @ #1


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dosen't Rey always wrap his arm like that? King said his arm is heavily wrapped tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey's here?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlinFan said:


> I call bullshit on that. I highly doubt anyone would refuse to do a simple stage spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Okay. I disagree.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Kind of sad how irrelevant Mysterio has become. A fantastic performer in his prime.


Sometimes you have to know when enough is enough. Rey's barely held together by duct tape now, can't really trust him to be in big feuds when you don't know if he's going to just fall apart and need another surgery.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



VinceRussoDaGawd said:


>


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Don't forget guys, the WWE World Heavyweight Champion and the FACE of the WWE Randy Orton faces Kofi Kingston later on tonight!


Um no Cena is the face.... 

:rrose2


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> Doesnt Cena alwasy say he is the first to arrive last to leave?....Da fuck?


Clearly he is playing a crazy game of hide and seek.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> Cena and Undertaker @ #30
> 
> HBK and *censored* @ #1


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It's so weird that Rey use to be a top star, and now absolutely nobody cares. I guess his time has just run its course.


It's all in the booking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just because he got one not so much reaction?


This is the 2nd week in a row where he hasn't gotten a reaction.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Del Rio attacks Rey after Mysterio wins the match. Batista runs in for the save, hits the Batista Bomb on Del Rio, Batista and Rey become friends again.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Captain Ed said:


> Well, they just showed the tribute video for Mae. Would be kinda weird if everybody pops like crazy


Exactly.

This time you guys are just saying this for the sake of saying the crowd doesn't give a fuck about anybody tonight/the crowd is dead etc etc.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That was a 15 minute commercial. fpalm


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I swear this show feels like it's been on for 3 hrs already. Surprise to see its been on for only a an hour and some change.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Ham and Egger said:


> When Del Rio beats the midget piss out of Rey Mysterio, do you think big Dave is gonna make the save for his "friend"?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just because he got one not so much reaction?


He hasn't been in any major storyline since around 2011. 

Again, it's a shame, Rey was so talented in his prime. He is still capable, but far past his prime, IMO.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Could someone detail Rey's injury history for me?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This sucks to the highest level, but guaranteed Batista is going to spinebuster and Batista Bomb ADR.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena is conveniently going to arrive during Ortons match


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Okay. I disagree.


Okay? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The two most boring fucks in wrestling today.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

ADR should sponsor Lunesta.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> It actually isn't. He's a lot smarter than most who blindly follow numbers. I'm a political science student (HS AP level) and I've taken economics courses. Statistics are literally meaningless with knowing their sources, their pooling of data, their defined universe, who was asked, how, when and why.
> 
> I could tell you that 89% of Americans prefer John Cena to Daniel Bryan. 5th graders at Joe Blow Prep in New York are Americans.
> 
> ...


theres lies, damned lies, and statistics


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punked Up said:


> Could someone detail Rey's injury history for me?


Well, let's see here.... :lmao :lmao :lmao

Hold on, this'll take a while.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Are Rey and Del Rio in a fucking playoff series or something?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh a Del Rio match? Time for a break


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Kinda hard to believe Del Rio won the Rumble less than three years ago.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This theme should only be used on Christmas.

WWE can not be serious..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> The two most boring fucks in wrestling today.


I don't see Kofi in that ring right now. :aries2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Spoiler alert, Rey wins the match off some random pin, ADR gets mad, he beats up Rey, Batista comes in to help, batista bombs ADR, Rey and Batista hug


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

"Can you blame Batist.. err can you blame Del Rio?"

:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Crowd shitting on this match..very quiet :hmm:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Poor attempt at getting a lets go Rey chant going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I feel like eating some rice and beans all the sudden.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn people don't appreciate good wrestling these days unless it's Bryan or Punk


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Former Royal match winners this commentary is poo


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RhodesForWHC said:


> He hasn't been in any major storyline since around 2011.
> 
> Again, it's a shame, Rey was so talented in his prime. He is still capable, but far past his prime, IMO.


So sloppy nowadays. Was always surprised sin cara was the only one catching criticism for the botches cos i haven't seen Rey do a head scissors properly in years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Okay?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same reaction I had to your post.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



PunkShoot said:


> Spoiler alert, Rey wins the match off some random pin, ADR gets mad, he beats up Rey, Batista comes in to help, batista bombs ADR, Rey and Batista hug


:vince5 Want a job in WWE creative?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

SAVE_US.ZEB


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Cena is conveniently going to arrive during Ortons match


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I really like ADR and Rey's first feud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is this their shitty version of the Benoit vs. Booker best of 7?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn, crowd is completely dead for this match.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Damn people don't appreciate good wrestling these days unless it's Bryan or Punk


This shit is good wrestling?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Nobody gives a fuck about Del Rio.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Yay Del Rio match


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> The two most boring fucks in wrestling today.


:HHH2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dem knees.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

LOLOLOL MYSTERIO INJURED HIS KNEE AGAIN.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



Omega_VIK said:


> If the new Robocop has the overthetop violence that the original had, then I may just enjoy this new revision.


Robocop and the toxic avenger were the most violent non horror movies I've ever seen


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Aboutreika18 said:


> Is this their shitty version of the Benoit vs. Booker best of 7?


Did you mean Mike Knox vs. Booker T?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Goodness gracious, some of you need to learn to shut the fuck up and at least try to enjoy the show, instead of harrassing one another in this thread. I'm talking about the "fuck off", "you're an idiot" type comments, etc, although there are some exceptions when this is acceptable. Please calm down, anyway.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mysterio's terrible condition makes me believe he doesn't belong in the 2 Strike club of wellness policy violators. Randy Orton, Evan Bourne and William Regal make up that stable.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey vs. Alberto. Its 2010 all over again.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Same reaction I had to your post.


Alright?

And what the fuck was up with Cole's tone just then?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arch Stanton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

We want BIG DAVE.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Those glass knees


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Aboutreika18 said:


> Is this their shitty version of the Benoit vs. Booker best of 7?


:vince6 I'm not familiar with this "Benoit" person you speak of.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This is the road to Wrestlemania but for me this is the road until Rey blows out his knee again. I'd give it a solid month.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn I cringe when Rey does those spots. He really needs to retire before he really hurts himself.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

If there is one thing that I wish WWE had footage of.. its Mae Young in her younger years as a wrestler. It is a shame that all they used (or chose to use) was stuff of her last few years on RAW being a "crazy old woman".

RIP Mae.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Loser to get deported plz.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Dr.Boo said:


> :vince5 Want a job in WWE creative?


Thats some bull shit politics behind those curtains.
I came back for the Zack Ryders, the JTGs of this company.
So Tonight, you will see the Internet Championship Match, this company deserves. 
And Hulk Hogan you big bald so....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> I don't see Kofi in that ring right now. :aries2


Nor Curtis Axel.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey is wearing the same colours as Cena's new shirt.

NEON IS IN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

this match should end with ADR not letting go of his submission move, and batista coming out for the save.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I literally want this match to finish asap lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Goodness gracious, some of you need to learn to shut the fuck up and at least try to enjoy the show, instead of harrassing one another in this thread. I'm talking about the "fuck off", "you're an idiot" type comments, etc, *although there are some exceptions when this is acceptable.* Please calm down, anyway.


fu-- Too easy. unk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Alright?
> 
> And what the fuck was up with Cole's tone just then?
> 
> ...


Great? (Y)


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

lol that fan.

NOBODY CARES, NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOU


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Batista incoming....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

The match isn't even that bad.

The crowd just shits on everything not related to Bryan in-ring wise.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

What are those mexican flags on the ringposts? Fuck me :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Did JBL just referenced fucking Chips?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Surprised they're actually letting this match go on. Been pretty good so far.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punked Up said:


> Could someone detail Rey's injury history for me?


In WWE, I'm aware of these injuries:

2006 - Knee surgery in October, out for a year
2011 - Injured in August, out for a year
2012 - Injured a few weeks after returning, out for a few months
2013 - Injured early last year and out until his recent a couple of months ago

There's definitely more.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

where is Ryder and Khali?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Flexing those titties for the ladies!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Great? (Y)


Cool?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

DEL RIO HIT HIS TOP ROPE MOVE THAT ALWAYS MISSES!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> Nor Curtis Axel.


I wouldn't go that far. Curtis Axel's hammy acting is more entertaining than current Mysterio, ADR, or Kofi.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can we have a RAW After WrestleMania 29 "don't give a fuck about this match" crowd moment here?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Arch Stanton said:


> We want BIG DAVE.


:bigdave


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Cool?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tremendous, even.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Please, end this match ASAP.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Tardbasher12 said:


> This shit is good wrestling?


 You don't have to be interested in the match itself, but don't act like Del Rio and Mysterio aren't two of the company's best workers at the moment.

There's only so much stupidity I can handle right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Bradshaw you idiot, everyone knows Cena is the world's biggest underdog. :cena5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Still to come. Orton vs. Kofi!!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Tremendous, even.


Fantastic, dare I say.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> Loser to get deported plz.


Isn't Rey from Southern Cali? :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> where is Ryder and Khali?


Waste Management truck came by the arena around 6pm.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Nolo King said:


> Flexing those titties for the ladies!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Monday night ad-break


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

WHERE IS .............. THIS GUY


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Actually this match is pretty damn good - pretty physical/hard hitting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Still to come. Orton vs. Kofi!!!!!


:wall


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Can we expect to see Bautista again?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Ugh...and they go to break...just end the match on the App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is there a reason this match is getting more than 5 minutes?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Tardbasher12 said:


> This shit is good wrestling?


How is it not good wrestling? God damn people, I get it they've faced each other a lot but neither of these guys are in any way bad wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Fantastic, dare I say.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Perhaps stellar, even.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


>


SantinaForDivasChampion


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Choke2Death said:


> In WWE, I'm aware of these injuries:
> 
> 2006 - Knee surgery in October, out for a year
> 2011 - Injured in August, out for a year
> ...


On the February 22 2008 Mysterio announced that his injury would keep him out of action for at least six months,


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Still to come. Orton vs. Kofi!!!!!


I'll be surprised if Joey gets one offensive move in that match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> Can we have a RAW After WrestleMania 29 "don't give a fuck about this match" crowd moment here?


Just imagine the chants had this match been on a Raw post-WM, lol.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> Loser to get deported plz.


The winner too preferably.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I can't get invested in a match when they stick an advert break in the middle of it. It ruins any match for me as my interest just drops and struggles to pick back up.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Rey Mysterio was a well respected competitor at one point.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



DoubtGin said:


> The match isn't even that bad.
> 
> The crowd just shits on everything not related to Bryan in-ring wise.


Well, it's the third time this match has taken place in the past WEEK. WWE are about as subtle as a brick to the face when it comes to building up rivalries.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I have been holding my poop this whole time.

Might as well let it out since RAW keeps reminding me of it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Still to come. Orton vs. Kofi!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



y2j4lyf said:


> :bigdave


That made me legit :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Just end this fucking match. Mother of God, this is their 3rd match in 1 week


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

we need the ZOOKEEPAH in action tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Don't worry guys..there will be probably another best out of 7 matches with these guys up until Mania :vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Chan Hung said:


> WHERE IS .............. THIS GUY


Out smoking weed w/ RVD


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TheGMofGods said:


> How is it not good wrestling? God damn people, I get it they've faced each other a lot but neither of these guys are in any way bad wrestlers.


Two good wrestlers do not always put out a good match when put together. Mysterio and Del Rio are an example, just watch your TV/stream.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is there a reason this match is getting more than 5 minutes?


Batista said so.

#DEALWITHIT


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TOM MADISON said:


> Can we expect to see Bautista again?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Okay, I'm curious, what happened on the July 9th edition of Raw? I forget.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> I can't get invested in a match when they stick an advert break in the middle of it. It ruins any match for me as my interest just drops and struggles to pick back up.


Have you perhaps heard of the new over-the-top service from the WWE?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This may be the greatest match in the history of RAW, King!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bradshaw you idiot, everyone knows Cena is the world's biggest underdog. :cena5


That's the spirit, WWE Universe member! :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> I'll be surprised if Joey gets one offensive move in that match.


He'll get the Boom Drop spot for a nearfall that he won with last week but otherwise Orton is going to kill him.



> How is it not good wrestling? God damn people, I get it they've faced each other a lot but neither of these guys are in any way bad wrestlers


Just because one is a good wrestler and one was doesn't mean they can't have a bad/boring match. Plus Del Rio has the problem of no one caring about anything he does so that hurts his matches.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

3-2-1 Batista coming. Would be funny if he slipped when he is running down.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> Damn, crowd is completely dead for this match.


 Really now.... I clearly hear Rey chants, and cheers directed at him, and Del Rio getting booed


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This match actually isn't all that bad.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

100% batista will come in for the save


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is there a reason this match is getting more than 5 minutes?


Yeah! I wanna see Punk slop his way through a 30 minute match some more.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Mysterio has already been unmasked before...it won't be that humiliating for him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Rey Mysterio was a well respected competitor at one point.


A long time ago in a land far, far, away.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*






Batista to come out and hit dat Batista Bomb on ADR.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What the fuck is up with you guys? This is good stuff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



magictrevor said:


> I can't get invested in a match when they stick an advert break in the middle of it. It ruins any match for me as my interest just drops and struggles to pick back up.


Agreed, watching matches on TV just aren't that fun when you have to sit through 10 mins of commercials during matches.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This match is so...average. it would be be fine if we didn't see it a million times already.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Well, it's the third time this match has taken place in the past WEEK. WWE are about as subtle as a brick to the face when it comes to building up rivalries.


I agree with that awful booking (even twice is too much for me), but still, it was the same in their first match. This one is probably the best one out of the three. 

The crowd is really really silent during the matches nowadays, Bryan seems to be the only one who gets decent reaction throughout his matches even though there have been some good matches in the past weeks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:jose the 9:15 - 10:00 slot is boring as hell


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

It's not a bad match... though why they continue to give Del Rio so much time when he just isn't over is beyond me.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

God im bored


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Actually this match is pretty damn good - pretty physical/hard hitting.


This. So far it's MOTN, in all honesty.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



CM Reigns said:


>


Cody sell that punch like a boss :mark:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Sin Cara v Del Rio v Mysterio at rumble with mood lighting?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I swear to God I've seen this match at least a 15 times.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

After this match, Rey takes another 6 months off, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

They are milking the shit out of this underdog thing, huh.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Batista to come out and hit dat Batista Bomb on ADR.


This is full of win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This ring post is getting gang banged.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> Still to come. Orton vs. Kofi!!!!!


:bosh6


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



619Animal said:


> Really now.... I clearly hear Rey chants, and cheers directed at him, and Del Rio getting booed


Pay no mind...According to this forum Batista came out to crickets while Punk got a standing ovation.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

What happened to Brock and Heyman? Did they disappear into a bathroom stall for the last 30 minutes after coming in the building?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This match probably would be pretty good if I actually *cared*

And that's the problem. I don't give a shit.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God, fuck these commentators.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Wow, diving battering ram. Not bad, Rey. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

DAT Botch.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is it just me or does Cena usually say he arrives first and leaves last?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> They are milking the shit out of this underdog thing, huh.


:cena2<<<<GOAT underdog


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This match is going on way too long.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This is a good match for two boring people


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

You would think guys would stop giving Rey a sunset flip.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Someone make the Mysterio vs ADR matches stop.
PLEASE, I'M BEGGING YOU. JFC


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

"Mysterio just won't go away"

Oh Cole :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> They are milking the shit out of this underdog thing, huh.


:cena5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

JBL still hating on Mysterio :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Del Reelingo? Are you serious?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

King, you are awful.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lawler 

There are no words for that joke.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That was Jerry Lawlers worst "joke" ever.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This match has gone on for way longer than it should.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



SovereignVA said:


> Pay no mind...According to this forum Batista came out to crickets while Punk got a standing ovation.


Both Batista & Punk got a lukewarm reaction. They didn't get a dead reaction, but not the ovation that people expect/expected, especially Batista. But it is what it is.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

The 619 just got disconnected.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

"Mysterio has Del Rio Del Reeling O"

Literally the worst line on commentary I've ever heard, nothing else has ever come close.

:lawler


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> This match probably would be pretty good if I actually *cared*
> 
> And that's the problem. I don't give a shit.



Which is why Cena/Bryan/Punk will be the only guys that matter. Nobody is willing to give other guys a chance, this could be 5* but people would shit because they don't like ADR


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Good match so far.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

This match though :StephenA


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista won't show up, afterall Rey ain't his friend.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I think that at this point Del Rio and Rey have faced each other more times than Orton and Barrett.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is it just me or does Cena claim to be first to arrive and last to leave hmmmmm ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Time for King to go. And I don't even care where he fucks off to.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

good match is good


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



SovereignVA said:


> Pay no mind...According to this forum Batista came out to crickets while Punk got a standing ovation.


Nobody is saying Batista came out to crickets, but his pop was definitely very small.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why is this still happening?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

.....Still... happening...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Please end this already.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That dumb fucking splash. He looks so god damn stupid doing that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Match is actually good tbh.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Please give us Del rio vs batista, they are already feuding on twitter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Yes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

ADR's price is right music makes me laugh every week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> This match has gone on for way longer than it should.


:romo5 Yeah, it has


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh, Lawler. fpalm


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

HERE COMES BATISTA


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

FINALLY OVER


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

How many times has Rey ever beaten Del Rio?

Fuck Del Rio's super push over these past few years.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

They should play this match in Guantanamo Bay, its torture.....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

bring in BATISTA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

When did Mysterio stark doing that splash?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cue Batista?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The lukewarm reaction, horrible attire, apparent anxiousness, and the shitty promo completely killed my hype for Batista.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Take him out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

SORRY REY


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is it just me, or this is the longest Raw thread we've had in a long time?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BATISTA STICKING UP FOR HIS FRIEND


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Here we go!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Beat em down Alberto!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why does the ref have the reassure the bellman (or persons there) that the match is NOT over?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Del-Reeling-O....fuck you Lawler.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista bomb incoming


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Someone is about to get their ass kicked :ti


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Match was really good :draper2

CONFRONTATION TIME!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

THANK YOU!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

So unpredictable!


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Here he is!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

wow batista getting even less of a reaction than the first time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Solid match. And here comes Baby Gap Batista.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

WWE creative posting on this forum


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Let Batista bury this no entertainment fucker


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

SUPER TIGHT JACKET :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

woooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why not have him beat up Rey and then Batista? I don't get it...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

little hands is back


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:batista4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

*TIME FOR SERIOUS!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

If this was the other way round Batista would be defenseless and ADR would be a dickhead for attacking a tired competitor


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:bigdave is here


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista vs Del Rio Elimination Chamber


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

THE ANIMAL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I've got no fucks to give for a Del Rio/Batista match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Knew it! Batista! :mark:


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista's head looks like a f*cking toe.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:bigdave

He's saving his supposed "friend"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You're 50. Don't wear skinny jeans.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Seriously...skinny jeans wtf


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Would love Batista to powerbomb both ADR and Mysterio.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That match was good OH SHIT BATISTA AND DEL RIO:mark::mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista has well sculpted breasts.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Vintage Batista! :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I walk for miles in this tight ass jacket...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Jackknifed, bitch!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He's done one move and Cole has called it vintage already. For fuck sake.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can those pants get any tighter?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Hey the crowd actually gave a shit more than they did for Punk.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I was wondering where my BDG skinny jeans went


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

WTF that wasnt a Batista Bomb


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

STOMPING ON THE CANVAS. 

BATISTA BOMB IN SKINNY JEANS. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista clearly didn't wanna split his pants


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

To be honest, I'd rather see Batista/Del Rio at WM than have Batista win the Rumble.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He didn't drop into the powerbomb because his tight skinny jeans would've ripped apart! :jay2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That's how Batista should of come out tonight FIRST, not second. 

Good, Del Rio sucks


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista just :buried Del Rio. :ti


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Nice. Hopefully that means this feud is over.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

BATSITA BOMB


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

His jeans are entirely too tight


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista not even doing an actual Batista Bomb....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

his pants need to go! he looks smaller than before???


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista looking for more Pussy!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Worst Spinebuster ever. 

And can Batista's body bend enough to do the real Batista Bomb?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The rope shake.... guh.... so awful.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Damn that powerbomb destroyed ADR.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



RyanPelley said:


> You're 50. Don't wear skinny jeans.


He's fucking a grandpa as well.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*










Never happened


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Man I gotta admit seeing Batista that pumped gets your fucking blood going! Beast!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lmao

Guess he couldn't sit down with the Batista Bomb with those skinny jeans.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

"I STAMP FOOT. I STAMP FOOT. STAMPY STAMPY STAMPY."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

If Rio has a chick, SHE GONE NOW. Batista snapped. :banderas


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

GET OUT, PINCHE PERRO!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista look old as fuck


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That was a shitty power bomb


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He's looking for pussy in the crowd.

You saw him!

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I was expecting Batistas pants to rip on him for a second


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Couldn't sit down in those jeans. :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Horrible Spinebuster :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He even messed up the spinebuster.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah, the Twitter wars that develop into feuds. 2014 is already shaping up to be a great year for rasslin


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista would have been able to do a proper Batista Bomb if he wasn't wearing skinny jeans lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I guess those jeans are to skinny for him to do the power bomb as a sit down.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Broke his back!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

that was a fucking powerbomb....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista with a confused look into the crowd. 

Looking for the fucks to be given.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He's so sluggish.......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Del Rio should pop up and just snuff Batista's ass


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Meh. WWE couldn't make it anymore clear who is winning the Rumble.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Nolo King said:


> Batista has well sculpted breasts.


Big E vs. Batista in a breasts match


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Wish they wouldn't try and make essentially a powerbomb some unreal huge move.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

2 vintage batistas in 1 segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Arcade said:


> Couldn't sit down in those jeans. :lmao


Exactly. They were going to rip completely.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I really would like to see the RR turn into Brock/Batista chest thumping about who gets teh shot and both getting eliminated and leading to Brock v Batista at WM... that would be a match I want to see.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

lol those pants couldn't take the bull Batista Bomb


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

girls pants


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He did not sit through, just a regular bomb.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Knew the pants would not let him sit while doing it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

lolregularpowerbomb

That was a good match between ADR and Rey, though. Seriously surprised that they were given that much time and they ran with it well.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista looks as weird as The Rock did when he came back; all shaven.

Give it some time and he'll have some hair n facial hair and look better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



CYC said:


> Jackknifed, bitch!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Ham and Egger said:


> He didn't drop into the powerbomb because his tight skinny jeans would've ripped apart! :jay2


:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That botched spinebuster :lmao

That burial :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista off the juice.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Wrestlemania Reading Challenge :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Botchtista fails twice to out-pop Bryan.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Did You Know...Alberto Del Rio is the first wrestler to be power bombed by a guy wearing skinny jeans


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

He is 45 and in way better shape than anyone on here running their mouth...or keyboard I should say lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dave got dat pussy, came back to PowerBomb ADR, back to the pussy, now. He is almost apathetic, at this point, though.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> You're 50. Don't wear skinny jeans.


About as bad as being 36 and wearing jorts.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Those tight jeans though... :lol

FINALLY BROCK TIME HAS COME.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Which is why Cena/Bryan/Punk will be the only guys that matter. Nobody is willing to give other guys a chance, this could be 5* but people would shit because they don't like ADR


I gave it a chance, I just didn't find some of the botches and Del Rio having so much offense interesting.

Dat powerbomb from Batista. :mark: The spinebuster looked like Del Rio was trying to counter with a DDT, but that's okay, he hasn't been here since 2010 so I won't critique to death, it's a bit silly to shit on Batista's performance physically.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista NEEDS to stop wearing those tight ass jeans.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

That was actually pretty cool! Batista seemed intense and he's still ripped as hell.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Front row ringside? Guess it's time to get the books out.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Skinny Jeans are what are getting ratings!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Wish they wouldn't try and make essentially a powerbomb some unreal huge move.


It used to be though... it's beed DDT'd though where you see it in a match and it isn't the finish...


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I wanna see Bray Wyatt do his own interpretation of classic children's stories.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

KOFI KINGSTON is going to main event Raw. :lmao

I guess this is Vince tossing a bone towards the blacks with it being MLK day, only it comes at the cost of jobbing them all out.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Bald look is really bad for him,look old as fuck!damn


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I guess that's the end of ADR/Batista


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Looks like Barry Stevens was given some juice.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Batista off the juice.


Nah still on the gear.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

They're basically saying "HEY GUYS, BATISTA IS WINNING ON SUNDAY. PLEASE PAY 50 BUCKS TO SEE IT"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Laughed again
Batista already providing great sports entertainment :lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

What is the point of this del rio thing? Is del rio going to eliminate Batista to set up a match?

If not why have this mini feud?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



DoubtGin said:


> Wrestlemania Reading Challenge :mark:


I'm so going to win.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I would have been more interested in a Ryback v batista fued than Del Rio


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Holy shit Batista is ripped for 45.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



World's Best said:


> About as bad as being 36 and wearing jorts.



No, it's not nearly as bad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



kanefan08 said:


> He is 45 and in way better shape than anyone on here running their mouth...or keyboard I should say lol


Yeah but we ain't getting paid 7 figures to walk out in tights and look good.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Big E vs. Batista in a breasts match


In a bra match for the IC title


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> He's looking for pussy in the crowd.
> 
> You saw him!
> 
> :lmao


But..of course! lol :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> That botched spinebuster :lmao
> 
> That burial :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



kanefan08 said:


> He is 45 and in way better shape than anyone on here running their mouth...or keyboard I should say lol


Fucking HOGAN is in better shape than most of the people posting up here.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



kanefan08 said:


> He is 45 and in way better shape than anyone on here running their mouth...or keyboard I should say lol


I'm in damn good shape.

*Round* is a shape.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

lol did anyone watch?
That was a stiff powerbomb
He threw ADR


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Thought that match was excellent.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

I thought it was gonna be a swerve and they'd both beat down Rey, guess they're saving his turn for post-WM.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

For a 45 year old guy, he's in really good shape. Needs to ditch those jeans though, people are expecting Batista, not an aging hipster.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

i want more Emma she hot.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

What happened I poked my eyes out during that match ..I just couldn't take anymore ADR


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

da fuq is batista wearing lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh lawd Batista and Lesnar segments back to back. Hype as fuck now. 

Blood pressure rising exponentially.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Arcade said:


> Couldn't sit down in those jeans. :lmao


He wouldn't be able to get out of those motherfuckers as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

CM Punk aka Peter Parker aka Spider-man


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Thankfully, this killed off their "feud" instead of wasting Batist on ADR at EC. Next month, Batista becomes champion and defends against Lesnar or Bryan at Mania.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

BATISTA BOMBBBBB


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Poor Del Rio


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista needs to grow back his hair.

And lemme guess...Cena to come out at the end of Raw fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They are so full of shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Lack of Shits Given, more like


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Now here we go! Brock time!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well, here comes Brock! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*










:vince5


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

jersey Shore phoned and want their clothes back


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Helluva pop for Big Show!! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can't fucking believe Kofi Kingston is going to main-event Raw.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*










Wellll... its an ass grab, a big bad ass grab tonight!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Last Monday? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I love how WWE keep posting these MLK quotes while burying the blacks.

BORK LASER TIME.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Here comes the real beast


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Weeellll it's the Big Slow!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That didn't happen last monday


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Time to unleash the beast.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

How is big slow a face, he punched a defenseless old man in the face, Orton did the same, yet is a heel?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL IS BACK - DEAL WITH IT!*



Evilerk said:


> What happened I poked my eyes out during that match ..I just couldn't take anymore ADR


Batista came out and buried that undeserving piece of crap Del Rio then he went out hunting for some pussy in the crowd


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I really hope they just do a pre-rumble brawl instead of having Kofi Kingston and Randy Orton main event the RAW before Royal Rumble.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar gives no fucks when he bumps.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That shit didn't happen last Monday


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

cant believe they wasted batista on del rio damn


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lmao at the "Last Monday" botch.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

holy fuck Show just stop please I'm begging you


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Did he say cocker?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Nothing like some Big Show humor...


:rose3


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao great impersonation

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That's a good impression. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Show used Mimic! It's super lulzy! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Stop BigShow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That Paul E impression though.:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fuck off Big Show ffs. Guy is worse than Cena, at least the guy is good in the ring


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Show does a mean Lesnar screech impression


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show plz leave


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show ... Big .. Show .. hmm


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That wasn't last Monday :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Its Del Rio vs Batista at the elimination chamber


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well time to press the recall button


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*








[/IMG]


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

=)))))))))))) lol @ Big Show


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This shit is fucking shit. All you're doing is taking away Brock's aura.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

this feud is so rushed and means nothing


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

FUCKIN LOL


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

WTF :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show sounded like Heyman's mother more than Heyman.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That was pretty good LOLOLOL


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show just made me laugh!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This goof


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Anytime I see big show I see that dancing fat baby on new years


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:ti this clown just won't leave WWE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show holy shit that voice :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Sounds like an oversized chicken.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why does he sound like the Queen? :lmao:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I AM DYING LAUGHING RIGHT NOW JESUS WHAT IS THIS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

why is the big show still in main event feuds? he sucks, why couldn't they have used Henry


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Does anyone want this big idiot to win? Big Show is the face but I hope he gets destroyed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show showing off his acting chops! :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show should do all his promos with that Heyman voice. :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big show retire please.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

lol Big Show sounds kinda like Heyman


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

KICK HIS ASS BROCK !!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

It's the Big bruuuuuuh!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Honestly hope Brock breaks his legs


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well, Big Show, gotta hand it to you, good impression


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



y2j4lyf said:


> :vince5


:allen1:bosh6:bosh5:artest3:wade:deebo:jaydamn:kg1:tyson:bron3:kobe2


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

The Big SHow is a joke


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

LOL at Heyman's face.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

boring


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show gassed just walking

Ignoring the fact he probably warmed up for a good half hour


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Chan Hung said:


> Batista needs to grow back his hair.
> 
> And lemme guess...Cena to come out at the end of Raw fpalm


Yeah, he looked the best like this:


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

great impression lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock to attack Show from behind


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I know I should not have but I lol'd


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

He sounded like Marge Simpson.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:heyman


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlinFan said:


> This shit is fucking shit. All you're doing is taking away Brock's aura.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There really isn't an aura about Lesnar.

At least not for me, he is awesome and badass, though.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Let's not waste time bra

:kanye2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

it's not 10 yet, Heyman has to delay for 2 minutes.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Show should just talk with that heyman voice from now on. Holy shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



*THE BEAST*.

:brock
​


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Time for some Heyman Epicness :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman with the "DID YOU JUST EAT MY LAST CHICKEN WING YOU FUCKER" look.:clap


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Freeloader said:


> lol Big Show sounds kinda like Heyman


If Heyman was a transvestite


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Where in the WWE did it say that you have to be a Caucasian skinhead to be a popular face?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Heyman to go down to the ring and hurricanrana Big Show


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Say something stupid, Paul!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

THE BEAST


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

RAW has been boring for several weeks, if not months, aside from Daniel Bryan stuff. Not to be that guy but it's true. No idea why he was taken out of the title scene.

I'm heading to the Rumble on Sunday and if Batista wins, I'll be so disappointed. It will confirm how lazy Creative is still being.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Typical current day WWE humor, that impression. Followed by "walrus" chants. Man, people are dumb.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I just love Heyman's reactions.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh my.....Brock........Lesnar!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

GOAT Lesnar


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Out of everything that catches on, how the fuck did "Walrus" for Heyman catch on?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Trust King to love the impression


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fuck him up brock


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

BORK screaming again :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

SAY SOMETHING STUPID


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:brock


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

WWE shouldn't go to Dayton, Ohio. Never again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can't see to a rehash from a feud from over a decade ago


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fucking Big Show actually made me laugh. :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This crowd is shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Out of everything that catches on, how the fuck did "Walrus" for Heyman catch on?


Miz is that damn good


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Tardbasher12 said:


> WWE shouldn't go to Dayton, Ohio. Never again.


Agreed.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Has Brock signed a new deal or something, don't remember him being here this often in his other recent feuds.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat swerve


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Eat, sleep, leave, repeat.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

LMFAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Wow, they're really booking this angle with Lesnar as the chicken shit heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lmao Brock's troll face.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOLesnar


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This is no fun..............


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar probably got paid a cool mil to troll :brock


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This is what everybody should do if Show is in the ring....just walk right out of the arena


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So they wasted another appearance on this?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> There really isn't an aura about Lesnar.
> 
> At least not for me, he is awesome and badass, though.


Yeah it's been completely gone since his shit HHH feud where he'd get beaten up by HHH every week so he could pretend he was a badass for 10 minutes or something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Apparently he just really wants Lesnar's ass in his face


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Trust King to love the impression


If it's stupid King loves it.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar be like: "I'm getting paid a million dollars to walk 20 feet and turn around" :brock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

FUCKIN KNEW IT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Making Brock Lesnar into a pussy is not a good idea. Kills his aura stone dead, man.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I don't get it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Show really isn't worth a Lesnar match.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Let's see the ring collapse again, lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Troll Lesnar trolls again. :troll :lelbrock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



BoundForMania said:


>


Not again...please. :allen1:bosh6:bosh5:bosh3:wade


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Out of everything that catches on, how the fuck did "Walrus" for Heyman catch on?


He looks exactly like a walrus.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

If Big Show wins this brawl


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Hes gonna leave again LMFAO WATCH


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

LAWL this sucks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



checkcola said:


> Miz is that damn good


Never has a sentence been more wrong.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

funny thing. In the Beatles song "I am the Walrus" It was later said "PAUL(McCartney) was the walrus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Out of everything that catches on, how the fuck did "Walrus" for Heyman catch on?


It never catched on to me, only the commentators say it, this is one of the only times they chant it.

I think it was born on the night Rock did that concert on the 20th anniversary of RAW last year.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Making Brock Lesnar into a pussy is not a good idea. Kills his aura stone dead, man.


In what way is Lesnar a pussy?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock loses against Big Show will decimate his credibility here in WWE Universe land.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

How much pull does Big show have in this fucking company ??? O_O


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That fan mouthing off Lesnar and Heyman...holy shit.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They're making the new years baby more of a badass than Bork laser?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

You can hear single audience members speak, crowd is so dead.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Sounds like Rollins is trash talking from the crowd


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock made Show flinch :banderas


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Come on, Brock! Beat the fuck out of Show! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Holy shit this is epic :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> It never catched on to me, only the commentators say it, this is one of the only times they chant it.
> 
> I think it was born on the night Rock did that concert on the 20th anniversary of RAW last year.


I count at least 4-5 times I've heard it chanted.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

lel @ this. So unrealistic. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I fucking love the way Lesnar bumps!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

lolflinched :lol

At least Show made up for it by ragdolling Brock, though.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

HOW IS LESNAR EVER GOING TO LIFT THE BIG SHOW!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They've turned Lesnar into a bitch fpalm


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why does Lesnar flip about on his back whenever he gets thrown?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

LOL!!!!!!! WOW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

FLinch like a BITCH

And god damn lesnar bumps like a god


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

DAMMIT :brock and his selling. :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

LOL JBLS HAT


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar gets so damn red so quickly.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

WE NEED A GIF OF THAT FALL HOLY SHIT LMAO


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh, shit. Show go offence.

Lesnar's aura is gone. AM I RITE?!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why is Big Show dominating Laser like that? fpalm


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock Lesnar is a PSYCHO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar shouldn't be afraid ffs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*








WWE making Lesnar look like a bitch. A guy who was crying and wearing a diaper is making him look weak.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Eat
Farm
Fuck Sable
Dodge Vince's phone calls
Check bank statement
Fuck Sable Again
Sleep


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why the fuck is Big Show burring Brock? I mean I guess we know Brock is gonna win Sunday, maybe they wanna beef Show up as a legit opponent. Still can't believe they are wasting a Brock match vs Show. I'd almost rather him not compete.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

How is making the new year's baby outdo my man Brock a good idea?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Love it when Lesnar fucks shit up!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So they made the Big Show a bigger bad ass than Brock in kayfabe. Why?

The guy's a fucking goof now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Those chair shots on the table sounded like a cannon going off in the arena.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Wow tripped over the monitor, hes fucked.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

BORK FOR THE LOVE OF GOD LEAVE JBL'S HAT ALONE!!!

edit; LMFAO Lesnar tripping over the monitor wire.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Way to make Lesnar look strong, WWE. fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar please legit murder him, i will pay your wages


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well, this makes sense because it makes Big Show look stronger. So when Lesnar beats him at the Rumble it will be a bigger deal.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock. I'm sorry, but you just got bitch'd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Botchamania on that slip!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh for fucks sake.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock selling like Ziggler.

:ti


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Fuck you Big Show you're gonna be destroyed on Sunday


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

*WE NEED ANOTHER BROCK FACE LIKE THIS >>>>>* :lelbrock :lol :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



DoubtGin said:


> Lesnar shouldn't be afraid ffs.


He shouldn't be afraid of a 7ft tall 400lb man holding a chair?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Are they really making Brok a chicken shit heel? :no:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



DoubtGin said:


> You can hear single audience members speak, crowd is so dead.


They are waiting for the next Dayton Flyers game to be played than this!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

really wtf is this shit. You gonna make Brock a cowardly heel? fuck this company.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Please continue to destroy the announce table. 

Nothing fucking good resides near it.
:selfie


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This segment couldn't be any more boring.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Please make this Big Show v Lesnar match a retirement match so we can get rid of that giant lump of crap once and for all.

Brock Lesnar as the cowardly heel running from a giant nappy wearing idiot.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They are making big show look strong so when lesnar dominates him and does a huge f5 spot he looks like an animal


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So, Lesnar is scared of the dude in a diaper? fpalm


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Hit it, birthday_massacre!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar is clearly gonna destroy Show on Sunday.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I WILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY!


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock is gonna win at RR


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Even if Lesnar wins in a 20 second squash match he is dead, they just killed him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Sundaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat voice crack :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Snapdragon said:


> He shouldn't be afraid of a 7ft tall 400lb man holding a chair?


No, he shouldn't. He's Brock fucking Lesnar.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Vintage Brock yell


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

What a waste


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

lol at the voice cracking again


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

THAT VOICE PITCH :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lol Bork and his screams


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

YOUR GO HOME SHOW FOR THE ROYAL RUMBLE 2014


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This has the stench of :trips all over it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So Brock destroys Bigshow this Sunday? Ok cool!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God, I hate the Big Slow fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well that sucked.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> Well, this makes sense because it makes Big Show look stronger. So when Lesnar beats him at the Rumble it will be a bigger deal.


This. Seriously, all this "Lesnar's a chickenshit heel!" talk is kinda ridiculous. It's called selling a match FFS. At least Lesnar actually tried to fight him again.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Bored of Bork Laser...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I don't understand this at all. Makes no fucking sense and I'm sick of Big Show being relevant. Lesnars scream
Tho lol.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Jesus Christ people, they're making Show look strong for Sunday, so when Brock beats him it's a bigger deal. Wrestling 101.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They just paid Lesnar like $300k for that

No wonder the dude doesn't give a fuck till the PPVs


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

looking forward to big show and lesnar now... this feud is entertaining.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Just think, months ago Big Show was a crybaby. Now he's a grown man again.:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

DON'T THINK I CAN'T, I WILL KNOCK YOUR ASS OUT. Big Show talking and acting like DEEBO:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well, at least this makes Show looks stronger for when Brock beats him on Sunday.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

...



lel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

The problem is, they never made Big Show look good before this angle, so Brock has to make him look good before the Rumble. Brock will go over to build toward Mania. Still think its a waste of one of the three Brock matches, but what do I know?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well if their goal was to make Brock look like a joke, then mission accomplished. Oh wait, they already did that.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

This feud is about one thing and one thing only, to hype up Lesnars strength when he F5s Big show. Is it really worth all this? hell no


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I lost it when Lesnar yelled "I'll see you on Sunday!" and his voice squealed.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Oh, shit. Show go offence.
> 
> Lesnar's aura is gone. AM I RITE?!!


More like got dominated by the New Year's baby. How the fuck could you defend this?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So they are just going to act like Lesnar & Big Show have never faced each other before?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

BORK gon murder Show on Sunday. Will be fun to see the F5.

And nice guy :brock setting up the announce table for Orton to RKO Kofi through. rton2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Just do not scream, Brock.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well that was a shit moment. SMH


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



BoundForMania said:


>


Da fuck is this. :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So Brock is going over this Sunday, as expected. Wonder who he'll draw at Wrestlemania. 

Y'know, I bet Big Show could legit wreck a LOT of people in MMA or UFC even. not a real fighter, but anyone who was not a top notch striker that wanted to try take downs on him would be in trouble. He's just incredibly huge, and it's not all fat.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So Brocks Big Shows bitch? SOmeone post that GIF again damn I hate this company sometimes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



jackswaggers said:


> Lesnar gets so damn red so quickly.


Lesnar with that Kaio-Ken swag.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Captain Ed said:


> No, he shouldn't. He's Brock fucking Lesnar.


The guy who got beat into a bloody pulp by another man

He's not invincible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock a coward? It's all a plan...after the RUMBLE this will be the BiG Show ....


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Brock, Orton, Cena, Batista

Vs

Bryan, Punk, and whoever else


Say all you want about "in-ring" skills but the star power of the post AE era is glaring.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show needs to learn how to talk shit from Mark Henry


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> This. Seriously, all this "Lesnar's a chickenshit heel!" talk is kinda ridiculous. It's called selling a match FFS. At least Lesnar actually tried to fight him again.


Yeah but they could still sell the match without making him back down.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

He'll win on Sunday, but stop booking him as such a pussy.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Only on MLK day would you see Kofi Kingston main eventing Raw. Dat draw.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

cena is prob fucking nikki right now, so he mad late


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Telling me if Lesnar wins you'll forget how much of a bitch he's been before it?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So Orton will see Cena on the tron during his match and Kofi wins again? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lesnar is going to destroy Show at the Rumble after this.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

What are they paying Cena for? Lazy fucker doesn't even show up for work on time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That camera is still in the back. And the 3 people that give a fuck are seated around the camera.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Great segment. Doubt is created if Lesnar can win and it was awesome to watch.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Randy Orton's first RAW main event since 12/16/13? #GoHomeShow #CenaStrong14


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So.... Cena late for work? What a douche.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock is going to snap Big Show's neck on Sunday, so who cares.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



TripleG said:


> So they are just going to act like Lesnar & Big Show have never faced each other before?


And that Heyman didn't bounce back and forth between them, yes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock obviously will win at RR.

The main event with Orton vs. Kofi is personally shit considering it's a week before the RUMBLE.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> Yeah but they could still sell the match without making him back down.


HE'S RUNNING FROM A 7FT TALL 400LB GIANT HOLDING A CHAIR

Are you guys kidding me with this complaining!?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Amazing. Brock bumping :mark:

Brock tripping over the monitor :lmao

Brock killing Show on Sunday :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

All this BORK IS BURIED talk is fucking stupid. Give it a rest.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

You marks are so delusional. I'm a big Lesnar fan but that was the right move. If Lesnar destroyed Big Show then his Rumble match would have meant nothing because he already beat the guy up. Big Show had to look strong here so that Lesnar's win at the Rumble means much more.

*THINK BEFORE YOU REACT.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



TripleG said:


> So they are just going to act like Lesnar & Big Show have never faced each other before?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena it's just not acceptable to be this late for work


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

How Brock squashes the big slow.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Random question but does anyone know who makes those commentator tvs? Just wanna know how much they cost.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Big Show was at the top of his game at that segment!! DAMN :eek


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is there any chance that Cena will arrive during the Orton/Kofi match causing a distraction to Orton, helping Kofi get a roll-up victory?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena is more than two hours late for work. :lmao


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*










vs


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They're really doing their best to make it seem like Show has a chance at beating Lesnar.

It's been two hours and Cena's still not at his job. SMDH


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

holy shit Daniel Bryan's theme on that tax slayer commercial, I thought Bryan was gonna make an appearance


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



BoundForMania said:


> So Brocks Big Shows bitch? SOmeone post that GIF again damn I hate this company sometimes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> DON'T THINK I CAN'T, I WILL KNOCK YOUR ASS OUT. Big Show talking and acting like DEEBO:lmao:lmao


:deebo Big Show try act all hard.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

what a boring scene


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Krinkles said:


> This. Seriously, all this "Lesnar's a chickenshit heel!" talk is kinda ridiculous. It's called selling a match FFS. At least Lesnar actually tried to fight him again.


Yeah, but nobody is taking this shit seriously because Big Show is the same man who, just a few weeks ago, was dancing around like a tool in a fucking diaper.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



chessarmy said:


> holy shit Daniel Bryan's theme on that tax slayer commercial, I thought Bryan was gonna make an appearance


Alright, I'll admit... I thought that to.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> Yeah but they could still sell the match without making him back down.


That's what smart fighters do


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Brock shouldn't go into the back batista might fuck him he was looking for pussy less that 15 mins ago.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



jacobdaniel said:


> Jesus Christ people, they're making Show look strong for Sunday, so when Brock beats him it's a bigger deal. Wrestling 101.


Apparently people don't seem to get this,lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Snapdragon said:


> HE'S RUNNING FROM A 7FT TALL 400LB GIANT HOLDING A CHAIR
> 
> Are you guys kidding me with this complaining!?


HOLDING A CHAIR, WOOOOOWWWWW.

Quite frankly, I didn't think it was the worst thing ever, but it could've been better. It's not like I'm threatening to stop watching, I'm aware that I'm nitpicking/critiquing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> You marks are so delusional. I'm a big Lesnar fan but that was the right move. If Lesnar destroyed Big Show then his Rumble match would have meant nothing because he already beat the guy up. Big Show had to look strong here so that Lesnar's win at the Rumble means much more.
> 
> *THINK BEFORE YOU REACT.*



Lesnar destroyed Punk for the entire feud and even won the match and that match meant loads.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So WWE wants me to believe that John Cena is over two hours late to Raw? I'd have an easier time believing John Cena was a drug lord in Cuba than I would believing that John Cena was late to Raw.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> You marks are so delusional. I'm a big Lesnar fan but that was the right move. If Lesnar destroyed Big Show then his Rumble match would have meant nothing because he already beat the guy up. Big Show had to look strong here so that Lesnar's win at the Rumble means much more.
> 
> *THINK BEFORE YOU REACT.*


Stop it, you're trying to make sense. We don't like that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Is there any chance that Cena will arrive during the Orton/Kofi match causing a distraction to Orton, helping Kofi get a roll-up victory?


Batista in your sig. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That commercial got me thinking Bryan was making his entrance. :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Snapdragon said:


> The guy who got beat into a bloody pulp by another man
> 
> He's not invincible


That was MMA, not Wrestling.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



PunkShoot said:


> cena is prob fucking nikki right now, so he mad late


Nope! She's knocking at The Animal's door.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

(John Cena doesn't shop up in the alley)

(John Cena comes out of his own private locker room)

John Cena: Yeah guys, I've actually been here since 5PM.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

this bitch


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Why is AJ so damn good looking


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> HOLDING A CHAIR, WOOOOOWWWWW.
> 
> Quite frankly, I didn't think it was the worst thing ever, but it could've been better. It's not like I'm threatening to stop watching, I'm aware that I'm nitpicking/critiquing.


Yeah because a weapon being swung by a giant isn't a threat at all right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Well. AJ is still skipping. That means Batista didn't get a hold of her yet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ time :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

yeeeeeeeeey! AJ Lee


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cena going to show up at work when his shift is almost up. Alright.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

inb4 Ungratefulness


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Aboutreika18 said:


> vs


Imagine that was Brocks reaction when he was born :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

*Sup Tamina?

Sup AJ?*


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ's new attire looks great

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

i really didnt expect this dude to come back....


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat rack on aj, would love to handle them!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

They couldn't of just shown this on television the first time? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I'd be fine with the Brock/Show segments, if they were, you know, entertaining?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Headliner said:


> You marks are so delusional. I'm a big Lesnar fan but that was the right move. If Lesnar destroyed Big Show then his Rumble match would have meant nothing because he already beat the guy up. Big Show had to look strong here so that Lesnar's win at the Rumble means much more.
> 
> *THINK BEFORE YOU REACT.*


The match already means nothing. Everyone with a brain knows Lesnar is winning. This fued is just shit filler. Beating Big Show does nothing.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Barrett :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I dont hate you AJ


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Who's Tamina fucking up this week?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Barrett :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You marks are so delusional. I'm a big Lesnar fan but that was the right move. If Lesnar destroyed Big Show then his Rumble match would have meant nothing because he already beat the guy up. Big Show had to look strong here so that Lesnar's win at the Rumble means much more.
> 
> *THINK BEFORE YOU REACT.*


They shouldn't have put him in a feud with a guy who had zero credibility in the first place. The guy is Brock fucking Lesnar.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lol Tamina doesn't give a damn!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Barrett just buried AJ and her fans :ti


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

aj is hot. cm punk is lucky.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Jesus, I love Wade Barret, oh my God. That is hilarious.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ! :mark:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh wow, so Big E Langston, Xavier Woods, Cameron, Naomi and Kofi Kingston are all going to lose.

:banderas


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

rare Josh Matthews sighting


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

AJ with dat bad acting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

*ACTING~!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Wade :lmao

And AJ... That acting... :kobe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ's screaming. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So Tamina didnt get changed?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yeah, but nobody is taking this shit seriously because Big Show is the same man who, just a few weeks ago, was dancing around like a tool in a fucking diaper.


I don't see people saying that about other wrestlers when they act like tools in commercials and adverts.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Horrible acting.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Barrett's fucking awesome :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

'You've been Divas Champion for 218 days...BUT I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!!'

*unzips pants*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Black chicks gonna win. If not racist.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

CHOCOLATE THUNDER UP IN THIS BITCH. ASS ASS ASS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

CHOCOLATE THUNDER UP IN THIS BITCH. ASS ASS ASS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Couldn't Tamina just not wear the leather vest?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Captain Ed said:


> That was MMA, not Wrestling.


Doesn't matter

Show has boxing training, 250lbs and a FUCKING STEEL WEAPON on the guy that did that to Lesnar

How is Lesnar a pussy again?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Fargerov said:


> Oh wow, so Big E Langston, Xavier Woods, Cameron, Naomi and Kofi Kingston are all going to lose.
> 
> :banderas


:vince


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Um
I'd pay 20 bucks to see a ***** seen between Aj and that ****** looking chick

Damn 200days


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Which one is the blonde haired funkachick? Looks yummy


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Barrett on the fucking App again? :no:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Management is still high on Total Divas that Vince is still on steroids.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Bad News Babyface?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

The Pros vs. the Hos. Guess which ones are the hoes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista forgot to sit during the Batista Bomb :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I thought that was Brock screaming. Oh well...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Oh boy. A divas match. I needed a chance to go to the bathroom, make a snack, look at real porn...take your pick


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

lel Funkadactylsdon't get jobber entrances, whereas Cody, Big E, Goldust, Bryan all get jobber entrances.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Delivering that quality Diva segment lol

#I'mProudToBeAChickRightNow


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yeah, but nobody is taking this shit seriously because Big Show is the same man who, just a few weeks ago, was dancing around like a tool in a fucking diaper.


I'd say the house full of people booing the shit out of Lesnar as he walked up the ramp are taking this shit seriously.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



PunkShoot said:


> cena is prob fucking nikki right now, so he mad late


I wouldn't be so sure with Batista being at the same place as Nikki.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lol you know the WWE sucks ass at promoting their titles when nobody had a fucking clue AJ was near, or surpassed the longest title reign.

I actually find it hard to believe.

Naomi. I fucking love you. Best. Ass. Ever


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Lesnar destroyed Punk for the entire feud and even won the match and that match meant loads.


You compare Big Show's body with Punk's?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cringe worthy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ not in Pigtails?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



richyque said:


> Dat rack on aj, would love to handle them!


How would you know you're handling anything? :troll


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



PunkShoot said:


> Why is AJ so damn good looking


She's the perpetual version of that girl that every guy has dated once. 

Hot as hell and you would cut toes off to get with her at first, but so crazy in the end you realize "fuck-just no more".


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

ow that bad clothesline


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Guessing they forgot to pack AJ's spare juicebox.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm officially a Bad News Barret fan. It was rough waters at first but man, it's been gold consistently for a while now.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> 'You've been Divas Champion for 218 days...BUT I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!!'
> 
> *unzips pants*


:lmao


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Nice pop for the Funkadactyls!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Jerry Lawler giving stalking tips.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

*Gotta say, can't complain about few things.*

#1. Wrestlers coming out to ordinary clothes, even if their skinny jeans and 20$ tops

#2. Waiting for wrestlers to come to the arena (e.g. like the good old days with The Rock ect ..)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



TJC93 said:


> Lesnar destroyed Punk for the entire feud and even won the match and that match meant loads.


You can't compare Punk and Big Show. Lesnar was suppose to destroy Punk because he was an underdog. And even then Punk finally got to stand tall before the PPV.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Fargerov said:


> Oh wow, so Big E Langston, Xavier Woods, Cameron, Naomi and Kofi Kingston are all going to lose.
> 
> :banderas


Vince is racist.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



KuroNeko said:


> The match already means nothing. Everyone with a brain knows Lesnar is winning. This fued is just shit filler. Beating Big Show does nothing.


Besides having a great chance of being an awesome match. If that segment is any indication I'm excited.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Anyone catch JBL being blatantly told to bury AJ during the Funkadactyl's entrance? fpalm


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can somebody explain why Wikipedia says that Kofi is winning the US title tonight from Dean while tonight he seems to be facing Orton?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

As much as I love AJ, that was some fucking bad acting. fpalm


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Naomi's ass is insane.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

*stares at AJ's body rather than watch the match because I don't give a shit about this match*

:yum:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Quit stretching the page. :HHH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ and Naomi in the ring at the same time? Ok, PERVERTS, IT'S FAPPIN' TIME!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Jesus when AJ stepped out the ring, she's so flexible and her body is so amazing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

AJ match at quarter after 9? This is a school night you know.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Such in ring mastery.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Lets Go AJ/AJ Sucks chants, hah, that's random


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Bavles said:


> Can somebody explain why Wikipedia says that Kofi is winning the US title tonight from Dean while tonight he seems to be facing Orton?


Because you can edit Wikipedia.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> *stares at AJ's body rather than watch the match because I don't give a shit about this match*
> 
> :yum:


I do that every time I see her.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Tamina with that failed Eva Marie dye job.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Naomi is awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat ass on dat turnbuckle, hmmm.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Look at dat booty rockin everywhere :ass


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Seriously tho, AJ is insanely good looking.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

"Let's go AJ" chants! :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Atleast this Raws been a bit better than last week


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

was that a botched pin


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ is so adorably hot.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Kofi has hope!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:ti


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Will this AJ vs. Total Divas feud ever end?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Small package! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I want to see Lesnar and AJ in a screaming contest


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So Josh Matthews is genre savvy enough to get out of the way when a cake and crazy AJ are in the room but he's not genre savvy enough to not make Lesnar angry when "he's just doing his job". I suppose Lesnar was gone for a long time but still...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

didn't she kick out before the 3...?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Bavles said:


> Can somebody explain why Wikipedia says that Kofi is winning the US title tonight from Dean while tonight he seems to be facing Orton?


"On the January 20 episode of Raw, Kofi Kingston defeated Dean Ambrose for the WWE United States Championship. Kofi Kingston established a new record by becoming a four time United States Champion (under WWE, not WCW)" :ti


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Naomis ring work has improve quite a bit.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

come on...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ is so ridiculously good looking

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Just give Naomi the title, please.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

MLK will be so proud.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So many fucks given.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat MLK powered rollup


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

YES the bitch lost


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

YESSSS GIRLS. Give the blacks something Vince shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Did the announcer mic pick up Lawler telling the voice in his ear to be quiet?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Finally a black WWE star won. Someone must of told Vince backstage "Hey, people are tweeting you're a racist"

:vince3


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I am so in love with Naomi's body, just absolute perfection.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ pulling a Brock with those screams.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

That win was so all the black people will shut up lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ Lee will definitely be screaming when Batista catches up to her.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ is the champion AND jobber of the Divas division.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ needs to stop looking cute and vulnerable like that while Batista is lurking.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Ungratefulness said:


> Jesus when AJ stepped out the ring, she's so flexible and her body is so amazing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


BUT WHAT ABOUT HER WRESTLING ABILITY? unk2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Dat ass doe! :yum:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> didn't she kick out before the 3...?


Yea I thought the same there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Vince lulling people into thinking the shovel still aint strong tonight :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Naomi should be in more matches and not use as a valet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



x78 said:


> Anyone catch JBL being blatantly told to bury AJ during the Funkadactyl's entrance? fpalm


What happened?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Glad to see one black person get a win, even if it's against an angry 16 year-old who's sweet 16 went in the shitter.

Kofi, you're still going to die.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I am so in love with Naomi's body, just absolute perfection.


:datass:??


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

The announcers table has been repaired.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Tamina, calm AJ down with a smooch.:yum:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is AJ seriously dating punk, for fuck sakes AJ, you can find a decent guy not some male slut


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista waiting for AJ's ass backstage!! (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> didn't she kick out before the 3...?


Shoulders were down


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

JBL obviously hasnt seen many returns


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can we stop this stupid "they pin our champion and make her look weak week after week until they are beaten by cheating"? Just turn AJ already since she is your most over Diva...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Probably because she got married they made her win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

"Hi-Tamina is it? Yes well sorry we have some bad news. You failed the wellness policy. You tested positive for estrogen". 

Tamina-"Fuck-shouldn't of injected it into my penis".


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Can the writers of the WWE do something with a Diva other than have them scream at the top of their lungs? Seriously NOONE WANTS TO SEE THAT SHIT...fuck!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Eulonzo said:


> *stares at AJ's body rather than watch the match because I don't give a shit about this match*
> 
> :yum:


I was to busy staring at DAT ASS on Naomi.:banderas


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I love the fact that i can fpalm before the ref even counts to three for a small package.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



PGSucks said:


> Will this AJ vs. Total Divas feud ever end?


feud of the year! :AJ


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:bigdave


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Cameron still sucks in the ring. JFC.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> I am so in love with Naomi's body, just absolute perfection.


+1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Even though these "Batista/Divas" jokes are way too easy, I can't get enough of them. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista's long awaited promo after being gone for four years:

"I'M BACK, SO DEAL WITH IT!"

:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Is "I'm Back" Batista's catchphrase?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Batista looks like a really tall baby


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

:lol the thread title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

was that sponsored by ps3 and not ps4? LOL


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Usos vs Wyatts part 783937/993328383737388337633fuckwwe849373838363637839393938


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

God, WWE books their DIVA'S CHAMPION so horribly. 

AJ hasn't been in a meaningful feud in a while and that belt she carries is fucking useless.

It's a shame really.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Naomi is fucking yummmmmmmmmmmy (Y) (Y)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Kinda odd The Bella's haven't made an appearance tonight. Batista must be doing his job backstage.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ getting the screaming practice in ready for when Big Dave gets his hands on her.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So did this RAW live up to everyone's expectations? lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



xD7oom said:


> Usos vs Wyatts part 783937/993328383737388337633fuckwwe849373838363637839393938



#DealWithIt


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

AJ still doing the throwing the shit fit shit I see.

Was annoying then, still very annoying now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

Raw has been mediocre so far, tbh


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

So, Cena is STILL not here? :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> God, WWE books their DIVA'S CHAMPION so horribly.
> 
> AJ hasn't been in a meaningful feud in a while and that belt she carries is fucking useless.
> 
> It's a shame really.


You could probably say that about every title that isn't the WHC, tbh.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige getting hurt really fucked up her debut, the rumor was she was gonna Debut at RR and start a huge feud to the WM with AJ and win the title.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



checkcola said:


> Is "I'm Back" Batista's catchphrase?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Batista is BACK..to let you know ..he can really shake'em down


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Punkholic said:


> Kinda odd The Bella's haven't made an appearance tonight. Batista must be doing his job backstage.


Cena and Bryan clearly kept their women at home tonight, and for good reason.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

We need a Batista "DEAL WITH IT!" smile, hahahaha


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

If AJ loses again, expect some bald white Total Divas mark to scream at her. More importantly Eva Marie's boyfriend.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Mysterio vs Rey and Usos vs Wyatts. Never seen those matches before..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Paige getting hurt really fucked up her debut, the rumor was she was gonna Debut at RR and start a huge feud to the WM with AJ and win the title.


I read somewhere that she wasn't really injured badly and just got some time to rest.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

IM COMING!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> We need a Batista "DEAL WITH IT!" smile, hahahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista: I'm back, and I'm back! I'm BACK! DEAL WITH IT, BRO! I'M BACK! WWEWORLDHEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION IM BACK! WRESLTMANIA MAIN EVENT, I'M BACK AND ROYAL RUMBLE THIS SUNDAY, AND I'M BACK!"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

See, this is what happens when I actually get excited for a damn Raw lol

It bites me in the ass.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like AJ is losing the title soon. I just hope she loses it to someone who actually deserves it, not one of the fucking Bella's.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

4th rematch from last week, 5th if you count the two Usos/Wyatt Family matches.

:banderas











:banderas


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fire Cameron and keep Naomi in singles.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena and Bryan clearly kept their women at home tonight, and for good reason.


Nothing separates Batista from his pussy.

Nothing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



Captain Ed said:


> So, Cena is STILL not here? :lol


First To Arrive Last To Leave - John Cena

^


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So they highlight that AJ Lee is the longest running Divas Champion... and then she loses. Its bad enough that they make it some big accomplishment even though she hasn't done much recently due to the Total Divas crap. I love how they made sure that Cameron barely got any offense in the match, due to the fact that she sucks in the ring of course.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

All the AJ Lee/Batista jokes are killing me. Inb4 Batista returned for the fresh meat.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> Paige getting hurt really fucked up her debut, the rumor was she was gonna Debut at RR and start a huge feud to the WM with AJ and win the title.


Did they say what her injury is? I've just heard rumors she's injured.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I have a feeling Orton/Joey is going to be long like last week, but this week it's going to be nothing but Orton kicking Joey's ass the entire time.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> *Mysterio vs Rey* and Usos vs Wyatts. Never seen those matches before..


True, about the bolded one at least. I saw Taker vs. Taker and Kane vs. Kane but I never saw Rey face himself


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Network has absolutely buried The App! :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

this again??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

20 minutes Kingston vs Orton main event to close things off.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Plug dat network!


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> Looks like AJ is losing the title soon. I just hope she loses it to someone who actually deserves it, not one of the fucking Bella's.


She should hold onto it until Paige is called up imo.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The numbers again?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The same damn promo?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And these fucking clowns wait until the last Raw to strongly plug the Royal Rumble.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*

I wonder if Batista bangs the divas in a ring just so he can shake the ropes during foreplay.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wanna bet how many times we will see Usos vs Wyatts 'til Wrestlemania?


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol, is this the same RR Promo theyve shown already tonight?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't you mean the RR winner gets to open Wrestlemania?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Playing universe mode on wwe2k14 i thought it was a bit unrealistic that when in a rivalry two wrestlers just wrestle each other every week. Apparently it's just wwe booking.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Not this again...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What if the next time the WWE wastes time by having a fat white man and a T-shirt in a ponytail screams at a group of militant skinheads during a huddle for more minutes before a commercial?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Apparently WWE talent have to be at the building around 2-3pm for TV days

Glad to see Cena is 8 hours late for work


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

By the time Batista gets done with Nikki Bella, John Cena will be able to drive the Range Rover he bought her right through her.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Headliner said:


> And these fucking clowns wait until the last Raw to strongly plug the Royal Rumble.


Last years event had a MUCH bigger buzz.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Looks like AJ is losing the title soon. I just hope she loses it to someone who actually deserves it, not one of the fucking Bella's.


How does it look like that? Looks to me like she won't lose it for months.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane promo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Raw Is Rematches
Raw Is Recaps
Raw Is Royal Rumble Promos


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wonder if Batista bangs the divas in a ring just so he can shake the ropes during foreplay.


You think Batista would have his hands free like some sort of rookie?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is this the exact same video they showed about an hour ago?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Good" for business? FIRE THIS LOUSY NARRATOR FOR BOTCHING SUCH A MONEY-MAKING CATCHPHRASE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Kofi/Orton is going to be the main event? Oh, dear Lord. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Paige getting hurt really fucked up her debut, the rumor was she was gonna Debut at RR and start a huge feud to the WM with AJ and win the title.


I always hear a rumor every month that she's debuting, so..


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cena is sucking off Vince in the parking lot


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Love that theme song


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> God, WWE books their DIVA'S CHAMPION so horribly.
> 
> AJ hasn't been in a meaningful feud in a while and that belt she carries is fucking useless.
> 
> It's a shame really.



True. I have much better Diva feuds going on in my WWE 2K14 Universe.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Only 24 people on that RR Poster


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Zack Ryder is going to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DivaOfTomorrow ‏@RealPaigeWWE 21m



> Eat, sleep, conq... Wait? #WWE #RAW


LOL


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope that Bryan's still in the match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santino. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wade Barrett given that horribly outdated photo on the poster.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck this theme song. We go from Hero by Skillet to Champions to this? Fuck this seriously.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


>


DAT Paige and Emma.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti they changed the Cena pic from the ****** makeup one


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Was I seeing things or was Bryan's face on the 30-man rumble video?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

MLK is a legend.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

why the hell is wwe doing a video package for mlk.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Love that theme song


I don't know why people love that song so much.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

A Dream for LGBT now.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The suits who don't give a damn about wrestling in the WWE have their hands on their privates for such big men as Khali, Big Show, Batista, Cena...............


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Fuck this theme song. We go from Hero by Skillet to Champions to this? Fuck this seriously.


Seriously. That "Good Man" song was fucking boss. Added a big time feel to the show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Where's Cena's eyeliner gone?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Batista will win...Sad


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the Rumble's theme song?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All the jobber entrances lead to too much extra time?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing Cena's going to be super aggressive and kick the shit out of Orton after Orton destroys Joey. 

Yes continue to celebrate MLK day while you continue to give us blacks mediocre gimmicks lolz.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

MLK promo?!!! really WWE?!!! fpalm Racist mofuckaz...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tired of Cena/Orton. Both guys have been in the company over 11 years and started feuding 7 years ago, so just fucking stop already.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at the end of this video they should have Ron Simmons saying 

DAMN


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Five minute MLK promo followed by Kofi getting his head kicked in by Orton :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

When Cole said "Lets looks at the man who changed the coarse of history", I seriously thought we were getting a John Cena hype video for a moment because, this company is this company.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like the Rumble's theme song?


It's from Fast 6.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Was Bryan hiding behind one of the letters? :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I get that Vince Mcmamhon is out of touch with current trends, but to hype the wrestling debut of Martin Luther is cause for concern..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> Was I seeing things or was Bryan's face on the 30-man rumble video?


Nope.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No Michael Jackson? Shit :/


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The blacks aren't the only ones who mediocre gimmicks honestly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Only 24 people on that RR Poster


Secret entries. 

Be great if Hogan and the Ultimate Warrior entered the Rumble, eliminated each other, and had a rubber match at Wrestlemania. I'd probably order it to be honest, if not to see the match in 1080p and enjoy the laughs on a 55' screen. It would be great.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We have gotten like ten MLK tributes tonight, but all black wrestlers have lost. Oh, WWE. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You know that hurt Vince having to put bama on his programming :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate the Usos entrance. I don't care if it's tribute to their Samoan ***** heritage.


WrestlinFan said:


> The blacks aren't the only ones who mediocre gimmicks honestly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm partly joking. Like always.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

some members of this forum - "b-b-but that was all 50 years ago, racism doesn't exist anymore. Black people complain too much."

(Tee hee)


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Would love to hear the crowd and not JBL the annoying cunt.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Uso's with dat Swag


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Usos never cease to make me lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

"Look at how racist we're not."

While The King is one of the greatest people to ever live, video packages like that don't really have anything to do with wrestling.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JBL :lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Ultra Screams Of Suckers


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE putting more effort into that Martin Luther King video than half of their feuds.

I use to enjoy the videos they use to show before every ppv match


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So happy my boys Usos are finally getting well deserved tv time :mark:

Now give them the got damn tag titles already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Uso Crazy"?

I just cringed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



ShowStopper said:


> Typical current day WWE humor, that impression. Followed by "walrus" chants. Man, people are dumb.


As if this humor is much worse than some of the heralded Attitude Era's humor where we saw comedic gems like Val Venis getting his dick chopped off and Mae Young giving birth to a hand


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Rimble promo, break, MLK promo + uso entrance... break again! damn!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'm partly joking. Like always.


I too. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Tired of Cena/Orton. Both guys have been in the company over 11 years and started feuding 7 years ago, so just fucking stop already.


There are racists who invest in this shit! Pro Wrestling has been held down by the good ol' boy network!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Whoa, great gimmick, legendary promo.

I have a feeling MLK is gonna be in the HoF one day.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

batista, eat your heart out


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Uso Crazy"?
> 
> I just cringed.


Jamaican me crazy, Kofi!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

How the fuck is Cena a good ole boy lol. The fuck.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> Uso's with dat Swag


Yaaaas Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Sooooooooooooossssssaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssss


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 1/20 Raw Discussion - THE ANIMAL IS BACK IN SKINNY JEANS - DEAL WITH IT!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> As if this humor is much worse than some of the heralded Attitude Era's humor where we saw comedic gems like Val Venis getting his dick chopped off and Mae Young giving birth to a hand


Never said that wasn't fuckery. But this current stuff is cheesy as fuck.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't give a shit how much this company makes in advertising revenue or whatever boring corporate bullshit we shouldn't be caring about...this is why Raw moving to three hours was one of the worst decisions of ALL TIME.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember when Teddy Long was calling white folks crackers on WWE TV 10 years ago.:lmao

That shit should have been celebrated tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so...much filler


----------



## Zepp (Jul 17, 2011)

Just spit my water out 
"HA HA HA, THAT WAS TERRIBLE MYGULL"
:jbl


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The fuck is this show? Ross Kemp: Extreme New World.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

These commercial breaks and endless video packages are killing me. Batista returned on the lamest Raw ever lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Whoa, great gimmick, legendary promo.
> 
> I have a feeling MLK is gonna be in the HoF one day.


Amazing mic skills.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> How the fuck is Cena a good ole boy lol. The fuck.


No, I meant Vince and management are racist!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish WWE would let the Usos give some (unscripted) promos. 

Jimmy and Jey are naturally funny and goofy. They will go over well as babyfaces with their personalities.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


>


what did he do?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Three hours is too damn long for a wrestling show. Cut an hour and give SmackDown some purpose again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Usos! I love these guys! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Arcade said:


> The fuck is this show? Ross Kemp: Extreme New World.


Quality TV is what that is


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> batista, eat your heart out


He'll be eating something out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait. Big Show & Rey are still teaming?!?!? I thought they dropped that!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Usos gettin it :lol

love those guys


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I love the KFC Go Cup commercial where the guy says "With the money I'm saving, I get to spend it on the ladies!"

$2.49, whoever she is...she's the luckiest woman in the world.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

MrWeymes said:


> He'll be eating something out.


i would give it my best effort!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Usos just no selled that entrance so bad


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

didnt we see this twice last week


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, girls rocking the Short jean shorts is easily the hottest look a girl could do


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Did they sprint down the fucking ramp?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Why did they kill The Wyatt's entrance??? Their entrance is one of the best today. Smh


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

the GOAT to come in for the save


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So the Wyatts get no more entrance? That was the best thing about them


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Daniel Bryant - :lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Lawler ever going to get Daniel Bryan's name right. I hate when he calls hims BRYANT


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Fuck me, this Raw is shit. First Raw I've watched in ages as well.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I remember when Teddy Long was calling white folks crackers on WWE TV 10 years ago.:lmao
> 
> That shit should have been celebrated tonight.


Those were the fucking days.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> batista, eat your heart out


:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Page 301 woot


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Really bland show as usual.

I'm just waiting for the brawl at this point.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Real Americans vs Rey and Show? Wow, like this match isn't predictable as crap...stop feeding the Real Americans to your crap, makeshift face tag teams. At least have them fight the Usos or Los Matadores. Smfh at the WWE.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey, some one post a picture of John Cena saying 'First to arrive, last to leave'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> Usos gettin it :lol
> 
> love those guys


I miss when they use to dance after winning matches. They can really dance. And not that Brodus Clay to the right and to the left shit either. 

Usos theme is probably my favorite right now.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I know I should have expected it, but its really really really deflating that Batista is set to win the Rumble and we're going to get a 2009 main event Batista/Orton at Wrestlemania XXX. This fucking company refuses to move forward, no matter what happens, it always ends up going right back to Cena/Orton/Batista on top. No matter what. Daniel Bryan has done everything other than grow a foot and take 'roids yet he's stuck in some random feud with Bray that peaked in October.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt simply rules.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Umm, is anyone elses sound messed up, or is it just me?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Lawler ever going to get Daniel Bryan's name right. *I hate when he calls hims BRYANT*




:kobe


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Page 301 woot


Paige makes me go pppppp......pppppppp...........


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jerry Lawler asking for wrestling? FINE incoming.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus, they are just socking the shit out of each other.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I miss when they use to dance after winning matches. They can really dance. And not that Brodus Clay to the right and to the left shit either.
> 
> Usos theme is probably my favorite right now.


Expect them to change it to something shitty after they win the straps


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why did they kill The Wyatt's entrance??? Their entrance is one of the best today. Smh


Time restraints.

Inb4 "IT'S A 3 HOUR SHOW" Well they're probably planning for Kofi/Orton to be kinda long, so.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

botch


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

It's just as well that they gut the Wyatt's entrance. It's been bullshit since the obnoxious as fuck announcers decided to start talking through it. What's really frustrating is that the announcers have literally nothing useful to say. So why ruin the atmosphere? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That botch but luckily it fits the gimmick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rowan was damn near trying to kill that Uso to get him over that rope.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dusty must be blowing his load at how much straight-up clubberin' is going on in this match. Nothing like a good ol' slugfest on occasion.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm happy that the Uso's are starting to move up from the mid-card to upper mid-card. They deserve it. Gotta say I'm happy for them. They wrestle on every RAW and Smackdown now and are on Main Event a lot as well.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That botch by Rowan/Uso. :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> That botch but luckily it fits the gimmick


Nothing the Wyatts do should look crisp to be honest


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Have commentary on mute and am listening to Wicked Games by the Weeknd while watching the match. Pretty awks tbh.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> batista, eat your heart out


Who is this?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

That Knuckle squeeze


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How do people be around the Wyatt family and not pass out from their smell? They look like they haven't showed in years. Like they smell like dirt, smelly trailer trash mobile homes and ass.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

USSSSSSS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Who is this?


Paige from NXT.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wonder who Batista will have sex with next..........


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Paige makes me go pppppp......pppppppp...........


I Would love a change for a 60 min Iron man match with her sure it might only last 2 mins but then i get 58 mins of cuddles


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Battle of the guys with rags hanging from their pants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> Hey, some one post a picture of John Cena saying 'First to arrive, last to leave'


Closest to it I could find:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Who is this?


Paige


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


>


When did this happen?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This match is putting me to sleep

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ScottishJobber said:


> Fuck me, this Raw is shit. First Raw I've watched in ages as well.


 I know how you feel. 1st raw I have watched in a month.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

No idea what has happened so far, I only caught the first half hour at a friends house, but just wanted to say I always found it funny how WWE has all their black wrestlers lose on Martin Luther King Jr day. Not that they'd win anyway but still. It's like their way of celebrating it.

Speaking of which, has Orton killed Kofi yet?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't complain about the lack of Cena tbh


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> This match is putting me to sleep
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not that bad, tbh.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I wonder who Batista will have sex with next..........


She is hot I'm sure Batista is pushing for her and Emma to be on the main roster asap.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

autechrex said:


> Who is this?


Paige. :yum:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jesus we still have Kofi and Orton.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> No idea what has happened so far, I only caught the first half hour at a friends house, but just wanted to say I always found it funny how WWE has all their black wrestlers lose on Martin Luther King Jr day. Not that they'd win anyway but still. It's like their way of celebrating it.
> 
> Speaking of which, has Orton killed Kofi yet?


Main event match brah


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Paige from NXT.


"I'm the anti-diva!!! Now excuse me while I go take my slutty Facebook selfies"

:selfie


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> That Knuckle squeeze


He should twists his wrists while doing this and call it shock therapy.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BoundForMania said:


>


More Christy Hemme please!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Decent match so far, in my opinion. Not sure why many people say it's been boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw has been pretty decent this week. its gone by pretty fast


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> "I'm the anti-diva!!! Now excuse me while I go take my slutty Facebook selfies"
> 
> :selfie


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Yeah I must say, I love how her gimmick is supposed to be this serious "I'm not here to be a blonde bikini bimbo bitch" meanwhile she takes these cute photos like the rest of the chicks.

I'm not minding them, though. :yum:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

What's the whole thing with Batista and the divas?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

commercials... commercials, commercials... and commercials...


COMMERCIALS!

COMMERC... WWE APP!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> More Christy Hemme please!!!!!!!


I had a crush on her from 2004 to 2006.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This match is not over yet? I just finished taking a shit and this is still going. :lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that face :lmao


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

My boy Lance Storm


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

World's Best said:


> "I'm the anti-diva!!! Now excuse me while I go take my slutty Facebook selfies"
> 
> :selfie


Welp, I'm skipping through her shit if that's her gimmick. Done to death and obnoxious at this point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone post the Luke Harper "YEAH YEAH YEAH" shirt. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BoundForMania said:


>


This is getting good. :yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

michael cole: the whole familys nuts!

bahahaha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


>


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


>


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Oh he got the mic now


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bray Wyatt "Are you not sports entertained?!"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF happened to his voice?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heh. That was so un-expected.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

As soon as Bray starts talking, someone holds up a "Nobody Cares!" sign.

:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck, I thought that was Booker T at first.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Great


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is he trying to give the fans a reason to give a shit when they've been sitting on their hands all match?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

World's Best said:


> "I'm the anti-diva!!! Now excuse me while I go take my slutty Facebook selfies"
> 
> :selfie


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> We have gotten like ten MLK tributes tonight, but all black wrestlers have lost. Oh, WWE. :lmao


Naomi and Cameron won their match...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bray Wyatt cutting a promo in the middle of the match. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd love to see Bray in the Rumble and pull a 2010 CM Punk by cutting promos during the match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legasee said:


>


Chill bro, chill. No need to go HAM right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Someone post the Luke Harper "YEAH YEAH YEAH" shirt. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Uso crazy? What?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

autechrex said:


> Who is this?


:batista4:batista4:batista4:batista4:batista4:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:bigdave:bigdave:bigdave:bigdave:bigdave


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

World's Best said:


> "I'm the anti-diva!!! Now excuse me while I go take my slutty Facebook selfies"
> 
> :selfie


In what world is that picture slutty?

She's completely covered.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> batista, eat your heart out


I need her on t.v right now


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Bray "no fucks given" Wyatt cutting a promo in the middle of the match so harper/rowan and the usos can communicate and get this shit together :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> So is he trying to give the fans a reason to give a shit when they've been sitting on their hands all match?


Yeah that's what I was thinking too. Like it was some call from Vince or Triple H backstage to have Bray Wyatt talk to get some heat for this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No Uncle Jamal!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

World's Best said:


> "I'm the anti-diva!!! Now excuse me while I go take my slutty Facebook selfies"
> 
> :selfie


Get fucked with your "slutty" shit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:bryan 

:mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAZ MAH BOI D BRYAN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Nryan is gonna kill him a Fat Jesus!


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

USO's win again! they are def getting the titles soon. Gotta be at mania from NAO


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This thread has turned to porn.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT CROWD.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

saw no point in him running in there, kinda took the spotlight from the Usos


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


Dammit dat ass distracted me from the match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck off with pictures


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Did I not say this would happen.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> batista, eat your heart out


Who is that?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

crowd yet against erupts for Daniel Bryan. lol i love it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

daniel bryan and his deafining chants.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuck Cena ffs


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow so apparently it's impossible for the Wyatt's to beat the Usos now. You think they could get at least one win over them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like The Usos and Daniel Bryan are cool with each other.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Chillez said:


> Who is that?


Paige


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they made John Cena's arrival the main story-thread of the night?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena the WOAT employee. Over 2 and a half hours late to work.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

If Bray loses this Sunday(which he most likely will)The Wyatts will probably never be credible again


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"Daniel Bryan is back where he belongs!"

In the midcard?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat crowd doe! Bryan is so over! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cena's new shirt -

Arrive Late.
Can't See Me.
Leave.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CM Reigns said:


> USO's win again! they are def getting the titles soon. Gotta be at mania from NAO


BUT DUUUUDE! THEY WON BECAUSE OF DANIEL BRYAAANNN!!! unk2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's... the... main-event?

Ugh.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The App getting it's own commercials now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat fabulous and exclusive losing cult of 3!!! :vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan again proves the crowd is capable of erupting, they just need the right attraction.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well Kofi's gonna get buried the same way again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The only way Kofi gets in the main event is if it's MLK day


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

That camera is not setup for just Cena, right..?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Kofi Kingston MAIN EVENTING RAW BABY. HIS TIME IS HERE. AND THAT TOO ON MLK DAY BABY. WHAT A TRIBUTE.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why are the big scary monsters constantly jobbing? That's what a DQ finish is for.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How many commercial breaks will there be during the Kofi vs Orton match? I'm going with 3.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

After all these wins, Usos should be the number 1 contenders for tag titles.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So they made John Cena's arrival the main story-thread of the night?


It should have been Bryan and the Wyatts or the traditional pre-brawl before the rumble imo. 

This feud has no business closing out and opening the show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The App finally getting a mention, lol. Damn, has it been buried by The Network. :lmao


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Griever11 said:


> Wow so apparently it's impossible for the Wyatt's to beat the Usos now. You think they could get at least one win over them.


Who cares? The crowd is yelling Yes! Like a bunch of retards.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

So you guys want to post pictures of Paige?

Alright


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

cbcruz said:


> That camera is not setup for just Cena, right..?


Lesnar too


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan is the MVP of the night and yet hasn't a match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

checkcola said:


> After all these wins, Usos should be the number 1 contenders for tag titles.


Don't be silly winning matches doesn't give you a title shot!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> If Bray loses this Sunday(which he most likely will)The Wyatts will probably never be credible again



Until he kidnaps Cena's dad and Hogan's children and starts feuding with the Mega Powers part two.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I still don't get why they are doing the waiting for Cena thing. Shouldn't he be there before the show or something? I guess he can come to work whenever he wants.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's 10:50 pm and Cena still hasn't showed up. That work ethic doe. fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ZachS22 said:


> If Bray loses this Sunday(which he most likely will)The Wyatts will probably never be credible again


No matter how competitive or how long the match is? Lol, some of you are so obsessed with win loss records.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

This has to be the worst build up for the Rumble match in history.


----------



## poithatron (Oct 5, 2013)

im starting to like the usos week after week!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> If Bray loses this Sunday(which he most likely will)The Wyatts will probably never be credible again


Yeah. Sure. Uh huh. Right.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm conflicted. As a Bryan mark, I want him to win the match against Bray.

But I kind of like Bray and him losing will just destroy any credibility he has.

Because the Wyatts are on a losing streak and definitely don't look like monsters anymore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao The only way Kofi gets in the main event is if it's MLK day


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I think we know what Paige looks like guys.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> "Daniel Bryan is back where he belongs!"
> 
> In the midcard?


Biggest fail attempt at being funny in 2014.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


>


:clap


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This match is going be short as fuck.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

autechrex said:


> Who is this?


:batista4:batista4:batista4:batista4:batista4:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how do the NAO get a title shot when the Uso have all these wins under their belts?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH Jim Duggan go awaaaaaaay


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Cena to enter on a zamboni :austin*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> The App finally getting a mention, lol. Damn, has it been buried by The Network. :lmao


The Network still reigns, though. :vince5

Remember our posts with the App & Tout etc from months ago? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that picture of Flair...is that even him?!?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm conflicted. As a Bryan mark, I want him to win the match against Bray.
> 
> But I kind of like Bray and him losing will just destroy any credibility he has.
> 
> Because the Wyatts are on a losing streak and definitely don't look like monsters anymore.



Compromise. Bryan loses to Bray because of Harper and Rowan. Gets put into the Rumble and wins.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

MY LORD, stop posting the same picture 100 times.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

cbcruz said:


> That camera is not setup for just Cena, right..?


It actually is, lmao.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank GOD Duggan is on the panel and not in the match


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

New colors for Kofi!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHY IS THIS A KICK-OFF MATCH!!!??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, okay. Hello random bandana.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the thread title should be changed to Paige appreciation night


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Gypsy cab driver and part-time weed dealer SKILLZ in the main event.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Oh that picture of Flair...is that even him?!?!


Yes, from about 13 years ago :lol.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ceenage Mutant Ninja Turtle............


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Joey got beat down ten times worse than Miz to drive him MLK day before Cena comes out and beats down Orton.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't know Kofi was a fan of spiderman


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh that picture of Flair...is that even him?!?!


It is, just from like 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Biggest fail attempt at being funny in 2014.


Worst attempt at being a douche in 2014. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just want this to end in another big brawl.

LOOK OUT LOOK OUT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> New colors for Kofi!!!


And no more watermelon tights.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

End this boring match!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He hears voices.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No reaction for Orton, not even fan girl reaction, this is ADR levels of no heato


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol at Cole completely burying Kofi while JBL is trying to defend him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Never seen this match before. Nope. Never.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


>


:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Well Cena to run in and save Kofi.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> This has to be the worst build up for the Rumble match in history.


You're just supposed to wait for Batista to show up and then cream your pants.

Just like you did all of *9* years ago:clap


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi about the die on MLK day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So you'd think Cena Sr. would stop sitting in the front row. What is that? The third time he's been beat up at ringside?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> The Network still reigns, though. :vince5
> 
> Remember our posts with the App & Tout etc from months ago? :lmao


I wonder if something else will be able to dethrone The Network. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi's a 4-time (not a 7-time) IC Champ. See you at Botchamania, Bradshaw.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

very lackluster RAW


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So Cena is going to "show up" with only minutes left in the show. How dumb.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> how do the NAO get a title shot when the Uso have all these wins under their belts?


The same way the rhodes' get a title shot after being fired the week before


*insert your avy pic*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> The App getting it's own commercials now.



Your sig tho. :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lok said:


> He hears voices.


He's so crazy, even his voices hear voices.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, how is the WWE going to compete with last week's ending?

Orton beating down Kofi or Batista coming out to beat up Orton won't interest me one bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lok said:


> He hears voices.


Certainly not the voices of the fans.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


>


splurge :batista4:batista4:batista4:batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Arcade said:


> No matter how competitive or how long the match is? Lol, some of you are so obsessed with win loss records.


They constantly lose i don't care who you are if you lose you aren't as credible look at the match that is about to happen if Orton wins what does he gain from beating Kofi but if Kofi wins he becomes a bit more credible untill he get jobbed out to someone next week but when Bray Wyatt loses he won't seem as unstoppable as he is supposed to i mean if your gonna make the leader look weak atleast make his henchmen look strong but they can't even beat the Usos who are awful


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Doesn't feel like a go home show at all. It's simply a shitty build.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Worst attempt at being a douche in 2014.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's not being a douche. Think before you post.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kofi that #1 contender


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Are Peter Parker and Kal-El going to team up on the Viper?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Korvin said:


> So Cena is going to "show up" with only minutes left in the show. How dumb.


2 make the save for kofi


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Predicting now, Orton sets up for RKO, Cenas music hits and distracts him, Orton gets rolled up or turns in to a trouble in paradise and loses.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> I wonder if something else will be able to dethrone The Network. :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Would think that a multiple time WWE Champion would know by now when the work times are.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kofi to get buried on MLK Day. Oh, WWE. :lmao :lmao


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

This match better end with Orton kicking Koffi in the head


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Well, this match has officially gone on longer than I expected it would. Good for Kofi.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, how is the WWE going to compete with last week's ending?
> 
> Orton beating down Kofi or Batista coming out to beat up Orton won't interest me one bit.


You mean despite the fact that neither of these things are going to happen?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Kofi will probably win again because of distraction.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Kofi's tights are just random designs put together


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are Peter Parker and Kal-El going to team up on the Viper?


Bingo! See wwe is not racist a white guy just helped a black guy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

What in the world did King whisper? All I heard was "Spanish announce table."


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match should end with Orton kicking Kofi in the head and Cena making the save. If this happens, then I think it's safe to say Orton will retain on Sunday.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Man, I can't believe this is the go home show for The Rumble.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Quick poll: Who has gotten more "new-found aggression" comments? ADR or Kofi?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Crowd is fucking deeeeeaaadd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

King: "That's like whistling in a graveyard."

Kind of like you, King, when you stuff your fat, orange face with cheesy fries.

:lawler


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want this woman on my television NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So Cena is going to show up after Raw is technically supposed to be over. Makes sense


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Saving the day since 2005...........


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Orton has been on his game lately, I haven't found him boring at all the past couple weeks.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> You mean despite the fact that neither of these things are going to happen?


True lol Totally forgot about Cena (somehow)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one expecting Cena to come in through the crowd instead of the place where the camera is set up?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why are they even having a competitive match? Surely if Orton was really angry he'd steamroller through Kofi, beating him within an inch of his life.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think King is trying to say that this rivalry is personal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena's new shirt. :lol



Emotion Blur said:


> Quick poll: Who has gotten more "new-found aggression" comments? ADR or Kofi?


Answer: It doesn't matter because the majority of the crowd gives practically no fucks for either guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this kool-aid green looking motherfucker.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

NEON BOY IS HERE BAH GAWD KING


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat neon green


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena still not tired and he's been running to the show at least 3 hours


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol. Cena just walks in from frigid weather in shorts and a t shirt.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh wow


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JOHN CENA WALKED TO RAW! #EVENSTRONGER


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan should randomly appear so the crowd can cheer a bit.


JOHN CENA IS HERE

seriously, why is he running, what is he doing? :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow. I am intrigued.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY HAS ARRIVED!!!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Super Cena is here!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

No wonder he's 3 hrs late

He ran the whole way


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

PLEASE Someone make a gif of Cena superman running through that hallway :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at Cena wearing his ring gear when the show's over.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Who gives a FUCK.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cena looks JUST like a damn ninja turtle right now.*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Holy shit. Paige is so fucking hot.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord, Cena runs like an old man. So stiff.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

nevermind...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

eww neon green


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I want this woman on my television NOW!!!!!!!


Best post of the night. :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes CENA! Getem!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Last to arrive, first to leave.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cena late because he screwing Nikki for the last time before Batista sinks his claws into her.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't stand him either so.................


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cena the douche costs Kofi the match. Loser show ups with 5mins left.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh, so raw is gonna end with Cena/Orton instead of the 30 man fuck fest:favre2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena without a jacket? Who do he think he is, Superman?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> No wonder he's 3 hrs late
> 
> He ran the whole way


In Jorts, no less.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Poor Orton.

WWE got him out here looking like some bitch lol

Our (filler) champion ladies and gentleman


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL i knew he would have his wrestling gear on. BUT WHYYYY!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol so Cena ran all the way to the arena?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That makes sense.. really.. yup.. totally. And Kofi not being pissed at eing DQed... fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KOFI JUST LOST BECAUSE OF CENA WHY THE FUCK IS HE ROOTING HIM ON.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Worst "Main Event" in a long time


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

inb4 Kofi heel turn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena makes these fight segments look so fake. Ugh.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So neon. Much color. Such bright. Wow.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

MutableEarth said:


> PLEASE Someone make a gif of Cena superman running through that hallway :lol


Yes, please :lmao The potential is unlimited.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Walks in with tshirt and shorts in winter lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi be like "Yeah John! Go get him! I don't mind that you just got me DQ'd and I just had my main event Raw match ruined!" 

And Cena, how long does it take you to get to Raw?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

wwe.com exclusive:



> John Cena catches pneumonia from wearing jorts and a t-shirt in the winter and will not be able to compete.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why'd he have his gear on


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool, Cena is only 3 hours late for work. 

I wonder if they'll milk this feud til Wrestlemania, Orton and Cena need a WM match I guess. Won't surprise me at all.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Does Cena ever take his shirt off? He's always wearing his own fucking shirt. :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Look at this kool-aid green looking motherfucker.





y2j4lyf said:


> NEON BOY IS HERE BAH GAWD KING


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch out cena and orton the shield live up there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kofi is John Cena's cuckold.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Kofi be like "Yeah John! Go get him! I don't mind that you just got me DQ'd and I just had my main event Raw match ruined!"
> 
> And Cena, how long does it take you to get to Raw?


John learned about ruining main event matches from Big Show.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This is the most awkward fighting through the crowd segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

wtf lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

All dem screams :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

that old raspy-voiced lady screaming "kick his ass" :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> inb4 Kofi heel turn


If there was ever a great time to turn Kofi heel...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Asking if everybody is okay first hahaha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

y2j4lyf said:


> So neon. Much color. Such bright. Wow.


It's night time. He needs the neon so cars can see him running

Always be safe ositivity


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton hijacks that car :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dem young girls screaming.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao he drove away

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Whose car is that!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Orton is a little bitch


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We are not in england how did randy steal that car?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> Walks in with tshirt and shorts in winter lol


:cena3 :cena5


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

lolololol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was so stupid...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

GET HIM JOHN, GET HIM


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Kofi pinned the Unified Champ clean. Think of how big that is. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Funniest ending of all time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Worst. Crowd. Brawl. Evar!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why are there so many people in the hallways. Go back to your seats!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol screaming fat chicks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton just hopped in someone's car :lmao. It gotta be one of his hoes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Orton leaves by a car.

wat.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BUT WHO WAS THE DRIVER?!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wtf Orton trampling all over the fans, knocking them over lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

John Cena with shorts and no shirt on in the winter.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena needs to get his ass inside before they let the fans out of the arena.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So anyone going to call the cops on Orton for stealing a car?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Stole a car, lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao 'EVERYBODY GOOD? YOU ALRIGHT?'

Fuck sake this cunt.

Orton stea- I mean, BORROWING a car I see. :troll


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

Good guy SuperCena stopping to ask if the civilians are okay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Randy Orton just carjacked somebody. 

"Who's this greased up fuck trying to break in my car?"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

GRAND THEFT ORTON


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Did Randy just jack a car? :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

inb4 Orton is in GTA 6


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Randy just stole a car' aren't cars left hand drive in America? Gets in the passenger side.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no hope left for this company.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rikishi had that car waiting for Orton.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

#PancakeNipples


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wonder who the driver was? This ending seems really weird.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This shit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Grand Theft Randy.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

GTA, MOHERFUCKERS!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lame ending..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Huge LOL at that ending. Lazy lazy lazy booking. :jay


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Best Raw ending ever


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :lmao 'EVERYBODY GOOD? YOU ALRIGHT?'
> 
> Fuck sake this cunt.
> 
> Orton stea- I mean, BORROWING a car I see. :troll


Good guy Johnny :cena3


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

lame ending like wtf


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Grand Theft Orton. rton2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was the dumbest fucking thing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

why not have lesnar attack cena


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cena no sells the cold weather


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I just... really.. that is just one of the dumbest segments I have seen in some time. Wow.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is reaching raw 2007 levels


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL some bullshit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Austin stole plenty of cars

That's the kind of champion he was.....a car thief.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This has to be one of the worst main event feuds ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So anyone going to call the cops on Orton for stealing a car?


If only John Cena grabbed hold of the top as it drove away

Wonder what the dark match will be when Orton running away like a bitch


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is it'll never be explained or spoke of again, that Orton got into a car and left.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm baffled that was the final hype piece for the Rumble. That was a segment straight out of 2009.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That SUV driver did it for the Rock.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I actually enjoyed that ending a lot. I thought it was fun and entertaining!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Orton just hopped in someone's car :lmao. It gotta be one of his hoes


It was jojo


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

How cheesy was cena there


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He got on the passenger side, you moron. How the fuck could he have possible stole the car?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

no big brawl?


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

wtf did i just watch. that was pointless


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

No really. Does this feel like an awkward ending to anybody else?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Rikishi had that car waiting for Orton.


*"I DID IT FOR DA VIPER"*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

"This match is the most anticipated in recent memory" Cole is such as dumb ass


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rikishi driving the jeep


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"The most anticipated rematch in recent memory!" :lmao

This go home close was too lame & cold funny enough. No heat at all.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

That's seriously how they decided to end the last show before the Rumble?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

no pre-rumble brawl makes me sad


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL, wtf was that ending??? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena sucks every fan off on the way back to the ring.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why didn't Clark Kent just use his superspeed? did Orton have Kryptonite on him or something?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The fuck is this..Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That was one of the lamest, anticlimactic, poorly written endings I hae seen from RAW in a vey long time.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Orton just jumped into a random car lol. And Cena just stands there with a "well fuck, didn't expect that" look on his face. How random. Lollollolololololol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I wanted ATLEAST one of them to get run over!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So was I the only one wondering why the hell Cena arrived to the arena in summer clothing in winter-like weather and had his in ring gear on?

Fuck this companies logic. Seriously. Fuck it.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

How the fuck can we not see his ass. Fruity pebbles now glows in the dark with all that neon


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Worst RAW kickoff segment to a Royal Rumble. Ever.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

ew a cena lookalike :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo driving the car? New stable? !


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Cena is acting like raw is off the air


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Randy got on the passenger's side so someone was driving.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

This can't be the end


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

That was some lawlz right there


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

shits just too funny


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No pre-Rumble brawl? :no:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup...that happened....

Fuck this company sometimes man


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Stad said:


> Cena sucks every fan off on the way back to the ring.


:vince$


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> It was jojo


You just killed my mood man. :bosh4


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm all for a classic brawl through the crowd and through the arena, but there was something really awkward about all that. That whole segment felt like a "after Raw goes off the air" segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Last segment on the go-home show - A shitty match, Orton carjacks someone and Cena glad-hands the crowd like he's running for office.

Buy the ppv.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok honestly whoever booked that shit. Fuck them.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What the fuck was that?

Worst ending in a looooooooooooooooooooooong time


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That ending was shit. No effort whatsoever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> So was I the only one wondering why the hell Cena arrived to the arena in summer clothing in winter-like weather and had his in ring gear on?
> 
> Fuck this companies logic. Seriously. Fuck it.


Yeah even lesnar had a coat on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So much for Batista making an impact


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Cena was driving the car

:russo


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The fuck was that


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> So was I the only one wondering why the hell Cena arrived to the arena in summer clothing in winter-like weather and had his in ring gear on?
> 
> Fuck this companies logic. Seriously. Fuck it.


Remember. This era is the greatest ever according to you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol I'm literally speechless. I don't know what to say. That ending was such bullshit.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Notice how Chioda came outside and was like "Dude, it's only 10:02, we need you to come back inside to kill time by kissing some babies and hugging fat chicks."


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That's the ending fuck we get that way too much.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, they're crazy, half naked when it's freezing. :lol

Oh well, just have Orton retain and everything is fine.

Cars have been stolen plenty of times in the past btw. HHH did it in 2003.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Fucking terrible. How long are we going to go with Cena, Orton, Batista as the main stars. Another 5 years with them on top with no character changes? Sigh...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shocker, WWE still isn't as good as it used to be. Why do I watch this trash?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena was three fucking hours late for work. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

No exaggeration, that ending was at Halo 2 levels of bad


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

What was that whole camera waiting for Cena shit for, if for this ending?

Tough maybe orton was gonna come back by that way, or something!

Oh lawd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stad said:


> Cena sucks every fan off on the way back to the ring.


yeah..how dare he be nice to kids with special needs?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Go from last week to that shit. Wow! I pray Cena is far away from the Main Even at WM but I think WWE is fucked up enough to do some stupid shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> JoJo driving the car? New stable? !


Pffft, her feet can't touch the pedals.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh, decent show, 6/10.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

And some people enjoy this product more than the attitude era.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So Orton steals a car on the same night as MLK day coincidence?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> "This match is the most anticipated in recent memory" Cole is such as dumb ass


I think he meant those few seconds..he did say "recent".


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't forget to show Cena hugging every kid and fat girl in the arena


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ of all the potential spots they cud have done with Brock/Big Show, Batista/Del Rio and Cena/Orton and they just go for the most bland and shitty segements. 

Brock runs away from Big show, and Orton escapes in a car..lol. Batista one is fine i guess but still pretty lazy. Creativity is seriously fucking lacking.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Tonight's RAW was definitely disappointing. 

However, the EPIC ending made up for it. :lmao :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at this picture will cheer everyone up about the shitty ending.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Pffft, her feet can't touch the pedals.


Is she even old enough to drive after curfew?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cena looked really confused in that segment...like Orton wasn't actually supposed to do that, or do it so soon. Then you can tell Cena didn't know they were still on air as he had security and a ref telling him to get back to the ring. Really strange ending.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> inb4 Orton is in GTA 6


EDIT:link's not working.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> ROFL, they're crazy, half naked when it's freezing. :lol
> 
> Oh well, just have Orton retain and everything is fine.
> 
> Cars have been stolen plenty of times in the past btw. HHH did it in 2003.


Orton was on the passenger's side so someone had to be driving.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If JoJo really was the one driving that car, I hope rton2 teaches her the RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

And some people think this shit is comparable to AE....LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Rumble is this Sunday :lmao
Mania is in 3 months :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The ending was fucking pointless, but I'm not surprised, honestly...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Next GTA game in series will be GTO - Grand Theft Orton, where a player is young Randy Orton escaping some manic crazy muscled person in jorts who's chasing him... slowly.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah ive given up on the Rumble now...WM 31 only PPV that will be worthy of watching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a red hot feud. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Rikishi was driving and he did it for the Rock.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

So was Cena just late because he walked all the way to the arena?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I know everyone disses the usual mini rumble that closes the raw before RR, but see what happens when they tried to change it up?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

lol that ending was shit.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BUT WILL HIM PRESS CHARGES?


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, that was just painful to watch. And what's up with Cena (who's pissed because what happened to his dad) constantly turning his attention to the fans. Beat the shit out of Orton! That was just horrible. Maybe he should've ran after the car. "And look at Cena! He's running after Orton!"


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Looking at this picture will cheer everyone up about the shitty ending.


100% agree!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Canelo said:


> No exaggeration, that ending was at Halo 2 levels of bad


Weird, Bungie were originally going to have a level on the Forerunner Dreadnought, but couldn't complete it because they were rushed to get the game out.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> ROFL, they're crazy, half naked when it's freezing. :lol
> 
> Oh well, just have Orton retain and everything is fine.
> 
> Cars have been stolen plenty of times in the past btw. HHH did it in 2003.


He was on the passenger side, someone was driving. That someone is probably going to help Orton retain at the Rumble. I'm going to take a guess and say it was either HHH or Vince.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This company sometimes...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Decent episode. WTF ending.

Should've been a car chase at the end lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat thread title :batista4


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Banez said:


> Next GTA game in series will be GTO - Grand Theft Orton, where a player is young Randy Orton escaping some manic crazy muscled person in jorts who's chasing him... slowly.


I would buy that. Specially if you can kill people with the RKO in the streets.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I seriously thought I was watching WCW at the end. What an indefensible end to the go home show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually liked that ending, just the absurdity of it all. Better than a stale rumble brawl with jobbers who probably won't even be in the match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Cars have been stolen plenty of times in the past btw. HHH did it in 2003.


If Randy threw out the person driving, all right. But Randy being a passenger either means he knew he'd have to run and set up someone to be there or he walked up to someone's car and the driver thought "Hey, an oiled guy in his underwear sweaty and wanting to hop in my car. Must be my lucky day."


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> More Christy Hemme please!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Banez said:


> Next GTA game in series will be GTO - Grand Theft Orton, where a player is young Randy Orton escaping some manic crazy muscled person in jorts who's chasing him... slowly.


:mark: will we be able to take craps in other peoples bags?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

WWE in 2014. Oh my days.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> He was on the passenger side, someone was driving. That someone is probably going to help Orton retain at the Rumble. I'm going to take a guess and say it was either HHH or Vince.


It was Sting.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Remember. This era is the greatest ever according to you.


Yea that fucking guy lmao. Raw was fucking terrible even with a fairly stacked Roster. Just ridiculously lazy and uncreative as usual. His argument is that the in-ring wrestling on Raw and Smackdown puts it above the AE... lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Best RAW ending of all time. :vince :cena5 :HHH2

I was 100% Sports Enterain'd. :vince5 :cena4 :HHH


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CENA WAS THREE HOURS LATE FOR WORK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> He was on the passenger side, someone was driving. That someone is probably going to help Orton retain at the Rumble. I'm going to take a guess and say it was either HHH or Vince.


Vince doesn't drive shitty entry level SUV's.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> It was Sting.


And I thought I was the only one who saw a scorpion symbol in the car's mirror.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, on the bright side, at least Bryan the GOAT will be in the rumble.... ....I think.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Randy threw out the person driving, all right. But Randy being a passenger either means he knew he'd have to run and set up someone to be there or he walked up to someone's car and the driver thought "Hey, an oiled guy in his underwear sweaty and wanting to hop in my car. Must be my lucky day."


Maybe it was a fangirl who couldn't believe it? rton2


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Did anything happenned at all in this orton kofi match?? ahahha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Pissed of Cena = the hottest Cena


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The camera waiting for Cena all night is very Russo-ish.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

It was still a great Raw. I had fun. The beer and weed helped too.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Problem with Cena entering that late is that he wore all his trademark outfits n shit. Had he come with street clothes it would have been more believable story.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol there is absolutely zero buzz for Orton vs. Cena XII.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So there's a Royal Rumble next week right? right??


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

(At least) Three black men lose.

HAPPY MARTIN LUTHER KING JR DAY! :vince5





Seriously though I only caught the first and last half hours of RAW. It seemed like an alright show. Usos/Wyatts and the main event were fine for the time given as was the Punk match. I'm a bit disappointed Kane seems to be a full heel but I guess that's my own fault for hoping the WWE would do something with a bit of depth for once.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Whoever was driving that car is going to screw Cena on Sunday. Probably Vince or HHH.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena the ultimate underdog, couldn't afford to get to the arena tonight but he loves the wwe universe so much he ran all the way to the arena and still beat up Orton. The odds will be stacked against cena at the rumble as he's running there too, but if see some vintage cena he might just do it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> And some people think this shit is comparable to AE....LOL


Yeah, because giving birth to live hands is so much better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Just like "the devil made me do it", who was driving won't be mentioned or brought up ever again. :HHH2


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys I'm almost 100% sure Sting was the driver of that car Orton got in.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HHH TEXTED NASH AND ASKED HIM TO PICK ORTON UP


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

leon79 said:


> So there's a Royal Rumble next week right? right??


Holy shit this was the go-home show?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Banez said:


> Problem with Cena entering that late is that he wore all his trademark outfits n shit. Had he come with street clothes it would have been more believable story.


Gotta promote that new shirt.

:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> HHH TEXTED NASH AND ASKED HIM TO PICK ORTON UP


BUT IN ACTUALITY NASH JUST TEXTED HIMSELF


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> HHH TEXTED NASH AND ASKED HIM TO PICK ORTON UP


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe Cena was late because he was waiting for Nikki to finish ironing his jorts.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Maybe Cena was late because he was waiting for Nikki to finish ironing his jorts.


Or maybe he was saving her from Batista.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

CLIFFHANGER


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Batista gonna have some FUN tonight if u know what I talking about. :batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Wow... dats a lot of shills.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Batista gonna have some FUN tonight if u know what I talking about. :batista3:batista3:batista3


who's the lucky diva? check it out from WWE APP!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Driver was Big Dave. He and Randall were headed out to the strip club.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Yeah, because giving birth to live hands is so much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i'd take the worst worst of the attitude era over that shit and I don't even like the AE that much. Missed raw for month and wonder why I set throughthis shit. If I wanted pure wrestling I'd watch only Japanese wrestling. The Storylines in the wwe are atrocious and boring and have been for quite sometime. How many matches have an actual build these days? Almost none. Matches for the sake of matches. If you not one of the main guys WWE just doesn't give two fucks.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Banez said:


> who's the lucky diva? check it out from WWE APP!


Batista want some of this. He's never had this one before.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

leon79 said:


> So there's a Royal Rumble next week right? right??


It's this week, actually.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

did you notice the scorpion in car plates?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That ending was so retarded, hilarious and awful that it was good :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Figure4Leglock said:


> did you notice the scorpion in car plates?


I saw them.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


>


I have no idea why, but that bottom gif is absolutely fucking hilarious. :lol

Someone should edit that gif onto the end of another gif with a damsel in distress or something.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Paige :wilkins


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Batista want some of this. He's never had this one before.


Who wouldn't want that? :yum:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> did you notice the scorpion in car plates?


IT"S STING OMG IT"S STING :barkley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It seemed like Cena stood there and waited for his que. Like the direction said "action" and he started running.

And can you clowns stop posting that Cena meme. WE GET IT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

For some reason I find the top gif even funnier. The way the camera zooms in while Cena comes stomping around the corner of a car garage wearing all his gear is hilarious.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If he was walking/running to RAW, when did he pose for this shit?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Who wouldn't want that? :yum:


******* who try to look cool by saying "She's not all that" or "She's just as pale as Sheamus" or "I've seen better".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


>


The color of his new shirt makes him look like an enraged Hulk in those gifs. :lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

checkcola said:


>


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

We had such an incredibly HOT ending last week only to get more of WWE trying to force Cena vs. Orton to be this epic thing that it never will be. What a cold, anticlimactic, WCW Thunder-like close for the go home show that is suppose to kickoff the RTWM XXX.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Batista likes banging girls and loves pussy. We all get it. We all do too.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> It's this week, actually.


Touché


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Figure4Leglock said:


> did you notice the scorpion in car plates?


inb4 "Sting is coming back" chattering begins.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Who wouldn't want that? :yum:


thats what i thought too but you beat me to it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Banez said:


> who's the lucky diva? check it out from WWE APP!


The App is going Rated R!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It seemed like Cena stood there and waited for his que. Like the direction said "action" and he started running.
> 
> And can you clowns stop posting that Cena meme. WE GET IT.


Yeah, I actually think he didn't realize the camera was live. The impression was supposed to be he ran the entire time from wherever. It reminds me of on a random Nitro where Hogan was casually walking in a hall til he realized the camera was on him and begin nWo-spray painting a wall.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Two terrible editions of Raw in a row. I know some people think Raw is bad every week, but I can usually find a decent amount of good in them. The last couple of weeks? Nope, awful. I'm excited for the Rumble for the Rumble match itself, but that's it.

No Sandow was also no good for me. #BadNewsBarrett segment was actually appropriately done as people wanted and it was fine being straight and to the point, but I don't think it was as good as the last few weeks. Plus him doing it on a heel didn't really work for me.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


>


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The creative team really are awful.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Masked4Kane said:


>


Did this turn into a Paige appreciation thread just because of Batista? :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Far too many people on this roster aren't over.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How does everyone know that Batista fucked half the women's locker room?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Half?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WWE_RAW_with_John_Cena_and_Damien_Sandow.html



> *What Happened After Tonight's WWE RAW with John Cena and Damien Sandow*
> 
> - After Monday's WWE RAW went off the air in Dayton, John Cena continued celebrating until Damien Sandow came out to interrupt.
> 
> Cena ended up giving Sandow an Attitude Adjustment to end the show. There was no dark main event.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That fucking Khali gif :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


This gif never fails to make me laugh. :lmao


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena was at a Make-A-Wish event! OKAY?! That's why he was late


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, Sandow has become Cena's prison bitch


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


:lol: Omg so so funny


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

So now the IWC will start hating on Batista and start calling him by his real name just like we did to "The Rock".

The real Batista was from 2002-2010(Was in 10 or early 2011?). Now it's just Dave Bautista 
The real Rock left in 2004(And was at 2008 hall of fame). Now it's Dwayne Johnson playing "The Rock"

Regardless his outfit. Batista is old. So he's going to dress like an old guy who thinks he's young. Batista is older than TRIPLE H!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, I find it funny how Cena didn't even arrive until like 5 mins BEFORE the show is over. What kind of "face of the WWE" arrives 5 mins before a show is over....

And his glow in the dark ring gear lol.

But I wonder if they'll actually make a story out of "who was in the car" stuff. Or if they'll just act like Orton hopped into a random car and drove out and that was it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

So the show ends with Cena being too slow to catch Orton who's escaped by stealing a mini-van? :lmao
Bet his wife called or texted him and told him to go on a late night grocery run.

"We're outta eggs!"
"OK babe, uhm Cena's chasing me right now, uhhmm...hey there's a mini-van! Yeah I can get those eggs... bye babe."


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

TheGmGoken said:


> So now the IWC will start hating on Batista and start calling him by his real name just like we did to "The Rock".
> 
> The real Batista was from 2002-2010(Was in 10 or early 2011?). Now it's just Dave Bautista
> The real Rock left in 2004(And was at 2008 hall of fame). Now it's Dwayne Johnson playing "The Rock"
> ...


Dwayne stopped acting like the Rock on his birthday celebration episode, he completely changed, the Rock really died on that day I feel.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

dxbender said:


> lol, I find it funny how Cena didn't even arrive until like 5 mins BEFORE the show is over. *What kind of "face *of the WWE" arrives 5 mins before a show is over.....


This kind?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Who wouldn't want that? :yum:


Him:










....not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Bryan's segment was typical. Typically boring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

stonefort said:


> Bryan's segment was typical. Typically boring.


Time to turn the *Paige* on your gimmick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I have one picture that shows what i thought of the ending lol...*


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Dwayne stopped acting like the Rock on his birthday celebration episode, he completely changed, the Rock really died on that day I feel.


You're FUCKING nuts


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Dwayne stopped acting like the Rock on his birthday celebration episode, he completely changed, the Rock really died on that day I feel.


True. Dave stop acting like Batista as soon as he came out wit that outfit. What happen to the tank top, jeans, and boots. What about that swag Pink American Eagle shirt with those sexy ass boots. How about those suits he used to wear!?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw was average at best, probably one of the worst go-home shows for the Rumble ever.

Batista's comeback was meh, didn't feel that special. That Cena/Orton ending was lame as fuuuuck....probably Kane who was driving, since he's a bitch for the Corporation now. 

Still gonna buy the Rumble though, I always do.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes Era said:


> You're FUCKING nuts


Look at the promo on his first night back compared to his promo on that night and you'll see what I'm talking about. It was a complete change in style, he just seemed..more like he was just talking to the crowd rather than cutting a promo as The Rock.

Now that I think about it, it was probably a bit later on than his celebration but he did change in attitude, anyone can see that.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I missed some of RAW. Were there any Ryback and Axel sightings ?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Curtis Axel said:


> I missed some of RAW. Were there any Ryback and Axel sightings ?


Nope. A lot of the midcard was missing, actually. Very much a big attraction kind of show, but with diminishing returns.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Curtis Axel said:


> I missed some of RAW. Were there any Ryback and Axel sightings ?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



RaneGaming said:


> Bads News You will get two minutes of him on WWE APP


You jinxed it! :flip


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> ******* who try to look cool by saying "She's not all that" or "She's just as pale as Sheamus" or "I've seen better".


Ain't nothing better than a pale ass, fit white female...brunette too :kobe4


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

O Fenômeno said:


> Ain't nothing better than a pale ass, fit white female...brunette too :kobe4


Agreed I can't stand the fake tanned, bleached blonde look. Too damn fake for me.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

> I missed some of RAW. Were there any Ryback and Axel sightings ?


lol maybe it was them driving the SUV.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm afraid this raw got a meh out of 10 from me guys. Batistas return was anticlimatic, and them skinny jeans with glasses and a v neck jumper were just terrible.

Still, they can't all be good shows; but the rumble should be good!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe it was Cena's dad driving. :russo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mister Clean is back!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No matter how many matches I watch of the Shield, I always end up marking the fuck out. These guys are by far and away the best faction the WWE has ever had. Bar none. And I've seen all of them since 1987.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

so the blacks were 0-3 tonight right? I love how the WWE trolls.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> No matter how many matches I watch of the Shield, I always end up marking the fuck out. These guys are by far and away the best faction the WWE has ever had. Bar none. And I've seen all of them since 1987.


They are making a big mistake breaking the Shield up.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> No matter how many matches I watch of the Shield, I always end up marking the fuck out. These guys are by far and away the best faction the WWE has ever had. Bar none. And I've seen all of them since 1987.


Tied with Evolution for me, I do love them though.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

- Authority/Orton Promo + Batista's return

- Daniel Bryan/Bray wyatt promo

- Kane/Punk confrontation

- Brock Lesnar/Big Show face off

- Cena/Orton Brawl


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Shield match. (I haven't been watching raw so this was fresh to me)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

To my own amazement, Big Show/Lesnar. Fucking Brock selling shit like a champ again.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> so the blacks were 0-3 tonight right? I love how the WWE trolls.


Naomi won?

also "And I've learned this from experience, you can't make someone love you"..."only stalk them and hope they give in"

10/10 best lawler joke in a while


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I didn't overly enjoy RAW, that's for sure. But, it wasn't that bad. It was a decent and okay RAW.

The opening of the show wasn't that bad! I thought Randy Orton interrupting the authority was a good idea and I loved Orton's promo. Usually of late, I feel Orton has been kinda boring but I thought he was on tonight. He had that fire and his promo was very good. He sold him being the annoying heel very well. 

Batista returning was meant to have that exciting feel to it, and It lacked it.. I'm really happy Batista is back 'cause he has that much needed star power. But, his pop wasn't bad but it wasn't what I expected. His return should have never been announced in the first place. I'll say this though, he looked nervous but happy to be back. It showed though, I felt like he was really forced on the mic, seemed awkward. Worst part, it's really seeming likely he's gonna win the rumble. I'm glad he's back, but Bryan deserves to be in the title picture. Batista's return was a bit under whelming. 


Cody Rhodes, Goldust and Big E Vs the Shield: Okay match, okay ending. Glad the shield won, nice to see Rollins get the pin too. That superman punch by Reigns is badass.

The Bray Wyatt and Daniel Bryan promo: This was very good in my opinion! Daniel got a loud pop and I enjoyed what he said. But Bray Wyatt was amazing in this promo. His deliver, tone and just his mic work in general is really good. I'm looking forward to their rumble match, but I hope Daniel Bryan is still gonna be in the Royal Rumble.

Fandango Vs Xavier Woods: Umm, match was quick. It was less time to see Summer Rae  who was looking really hot. 

The whole Kane and Punk thing wasn't that bad, seems like it's leading to a match with HHH and PUNK. I hope to god it's not gonna be Punk v Kane at Wrestlemania. 

The match between Punk and Billy Gunn wasn't bad but not that great. Punk really doesn't seem into it anymore, he seems bored and like he just doesn't care. It's depressing 'cause I'm a big Punk mark and he's boring me so much.

Punk being the number one entrant in the royal rumble seems like it's just furthering the authority angle and it will lead to a match at WM. However, who knows, maybe Punk will win the rumble and main event WM, I doubt it though. 

Rey Mysterio V Alberto Del Rio: It wasn't a bad wrestling match, but it really did bore me. Anything that involves either of these two bore the hell out of me. Batista looked actually pretty solid in the ring. He had that high intensity and he was great! I laughed though how he couldn't do the full Batista bomb 'cause of his skinny jeans. 

Big Show and Brock Lesnar: I understand they wanna make Big Show seem tough, but Lesnar is gonna win at the rumble. I don't see how making a beast like Lesnar look like a chicken shit makes any sense. It doesn't. And Big Show shouldn't be relevant anymore, tired of him. Lesnar should be dominating the WWE scene and making things interesting when he is chasing the title. He shouldn't be scared of the big show like that, even if he is gonna win at the rumble.

Diva match: It wasn't anything special. Typical diva match. I really just stared at AJ the entire time. She's gorgeous. I think she's losing that title soon tho, which completely sucks. Naomi V AJ is bound to happen.

Wyatt's vs the Uso's: Not a bad match at all! Uso's getting a lot of wins lately. Bryan interfering was awesome and I loved every bit of that! I just hope the Wyatt's don't get buried in all of this either. Although, Bryan deserves to be pushed completely. 

Randy Orton V Kofi: The match itself wasn't anything special. Good thing Orton didn't lose again. I actually thought the ending to RAW wasn't terrible. It was booked lazily and could have been better, but it wasn't all that. Cena arriving at the arena in his clothes though made me legit lol. Ending wasn't horrible IMO though, I enjoyed it. 

All in all, it wasn't a bad RAW but not the greatest and should have been better since the Rumble is this Sunday.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah. The crowd silence when he announced his intentions to main event was eerie. He got his return pop, but silence for the championship. 

They just refused to cheer for him being in the title hunt. It's almost like the universe has unanimously decided that they won't cheer for any face over Bryan for the championshp. They'll get their pops, but not even half as loud or unanimous as Bryan at this point.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Really loved raw tonight shield winning was awesome aswell has the match everyone looked good, misterio vs del rio was sólid, batistas return made me jump kn exciment+ really liked the clothing he had so much that im gonna buy something similiar, cena and randy made lol hard xD and punk was badass tonight so i dont mind.

8/10 for me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Bray Wyatt's promo, of course. If Bray Wyatt isn't on, I don't care. That's about my attitude to WWE these days.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BTW, was I the only one who thought that Bray sounded exactly like Russel Crowe in Gladiator when he got up in the middle of them match. He said the exact same thing as "Are you not entertained?" in different words. Heck even his vocal inflections were the same.


----------



## WrestlingWithText (Nov 7, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Vince McMahon confirmed for WrestleMania


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Opening promo was pretty good. Orton was more intense and then Batista made his return. Glad he's back but him on the mic felt forced. Also, the fans didn't really pop when he said he's after the World Heavyweight Championship.

-Good six man tag match between The Shield vs Rhodes Brothers and Langston.

-Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt promo was cool. Bryan's pops are so loud. 

-Rey Misterio and Del Rio had a great match. I liked the psychology of injuring Misterio's arm. Batista arriving to deliver the Batista Bomb on Del Rio was funny. It was just a powerbomb due to Batista wearing skinny jeans. 

-Cameron and Naomi beating AJ and Tamina. This feud is heating up.

-Usos are getting so much TV time. Glad they got the win over Rowan and Harper with the help of Daniel Bryan. Anyone notice the Usos wearing red and gold while Bray Wyatt also wore a red and gold shirt? 

*"DISLIKES"*
-CM Punk's latest matches are boring me. Not sure what's going on here. I'm glad Billy Gunn is wrestling too but the match didn't get my attention as much as it should.

-Fandango/Xavier Woods match was so quick. Barely got to look at Summer Rae.

-Brock Lesnar's latest booking has been pathetic. Really wish he would wrestle a squash match on TV. There are a few jobbers he can destroy (Zack Ryder, Yoshi Tatsu, etc.)

-Ending was so weird. Lol...Cena arriving to the arena in his ring gear. Orton escaping in a car. Who was the driver? Was it Hornswoggle? I want answers! Overall, this show was just average.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

lol about the skinny jeans.. Its the in thing in Asia..Places like the Phils, S.korea and even Saudi Arabia, men wearing skinny jeans are very common.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Thtat was by far the worst ending of Raw in a long time. The one time Cena should've been booked to talk, he didn't... lol. At this point anything that doesn't involve Bryan seems boring. And Im not even a Bryan Mark. Just what's happening here. All I wanna watch on WWE is Bryan and his hunt for the WWE championship. Surely I can't be alone in marking this much. Last time I was this involved was WMVI.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

_*(+) Orton's promo was stronger than Batista's short liners.
(+) Seth Rollins got a lot of in-ring time, did the Blackout (curb stomp finisher) and got the winning pin.
(+) AJ Lee's backstage segments with Bad News Barrett and Tamina Snuka segment were hilarious.
(+) Another win by The Usos, they were very lively. Daniel Bryan surprised attack to The Wyatts. They should get the titles by Mania XXX.
(+)Nice win for Naomi! She was quite slow, crowd wasn't really into the match but she was hyped up and trying to hype up the crowd.
(+) Orton played that annoying, arrogant, whiney heel perfectly. 
(-) Del Rio and Mysterio match wasn't interesting at all
(-) Big Show's Paul Heyman impersonation was spot on and wasnt interested anymore after Heyman arrived
(-) Ending was full of lazy script writing. But nice to see something different when Orton escaped Cena
and went in to someone's car, leaving the arena

Overall decent RAW. 2 bad matches (Fandango vs Xavier Woods, Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio). 
*_


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

_*Batista look like a mix of Mr Clean and Pitbull. Was expecting a louder pop from the crowd when he appeared. Quite a disappointing segment, facial expressions were dull, horrible styling. Not interested at all in his return but it was nice to hear that theme song again for nostalgic moments (Evolution 3/4s in the ring).*_


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Yeah. The crowd silence when he announced his intentions to main event was eerie. He got his return pop, but silence for the championship.
> 
> They just refused to cheer for him being in the title hunt. It's almost like the universe has unanimously decided that they won't cheer for any face over Bryan for the championshp. They'll get their pops, but not even half as loud or unanimous as Bryan at this point.


just wait if WM main event is Orton vs Batista and all you can hear is Daniel Bryans name being chanted.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ Plus the constant teases don't help. Bryan hinted that he should be the face and still wants it. The crowd popped for that. Lesnar, Cena, Orton and now Batista have basically been told through silence that they don't want any of them in the main event.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

That crowd was horrible though.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe I just dont see Raw in the same way you guys do but I thought it sucked.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

tonsgrams said:


> Maybe I just dont see Raw in the same way you guys do but I thought it sucked.


I don't disagree. It was a weak go home show. I think the problem is 1. a lot of stale talent not over 2. an absence of good storytelling.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Shit crowd again lets it all down.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we get this as a smiley?


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Horrible Horrible Return. Killed all the hype instantly

Too many wrong things.

1. Bad timing of entrance
2. Horrible outfit
3. Poor promo
4. Pathetic crowd


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

checkcola said:


> I don't disagree. It was a weak go home show. I think the problem is 1. a lot of stale talent not over 2. an absence of good storytelling.





In today's WWE it was a fine RAW. But that's the problem with today's WWE. Even the good shows (where nothing outrageously horrendous happens) are nothing really worth watching or anything special. WWE at best now is a mediocre time waster on a Monday night, instead of being destination television as it was at one point.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I may be being very critical here, but was it just me or was that a huge let down of a Raw in general considering how much star power it had.

Batista's entrance was so anti-climatic like wtf? I had to replay his entrance to double check my sound wasn't down, not a big pop, killed the whole show too early, and was hardly exciting. Looks like we're getting Batista vs Orton for title at WM now and I am not excited one bit.

Daniel Bryan segment with Bray Wyatt was really good, I enjoyed it and can't get over how well Bray plays his character, still think Bryan will enter the Rumble.

Punk vs Gunn was hardly exciting match never got going was always some interruption every minute or so. Interesting to see see Kane throws his weight around and enter Punk at 1, I think he will last right until the end only to be screwed.

Big Show and Lesnar segment was fucking boring, pointless, and just another anti-climatic moment, I didn't enjoy it, I understand there gotta make Big Show believable but from both ends the whole segment was so poor.

The mainevent and ending to Raw was fucking ridiculous, what was that? I can't even bother to go on.

Overall a really poor show considering how much potential it had, main thing being Batista's return was honestly horrible.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ending was laughably bad. Show was a decent Raw but a shite go home for the Rumble.

There's being tweener and then there's The Authority who seem like they are being booked by a schizophrenic. One week they want psycho Orton, next they dont. Wasn't too long ago that they were forcing Big Show to knock out Dusty Rhodes, now Orton attacking Cena's dad isn't becoming of their champion.

I know that was a few months ago and WWE don't give a fuck what happened a few weeks ago unless it directly helps them with their booking but it's ridiculous. Cramming Cena/Orton down our throats when the majority do not give a single fuck about their 100th feud. Cena/Orton has never been a massive feud, everytime they've tried it it's been lackluster. The two just don't gel well together (heh)

Rest was decent. SHIELD still together makes me a happy panda, there's tension but they haven't rushed this like i was fearing just before TLC. Rumble is where it almost implodes tho, almost guaranteed, but i haven't a problem with that.

EDIT- Forgot about Big Dave, taht shows how underwhelming his return was. Imagine if his return wasn't spoiled and he returned as a surprise at the Rumble, would have been electric


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena running made me think of The Rock calling Cena something like a 
"Retarded, bloated, transvestite Wonder Woman trying to fight crime."

Oh, Wonder Cena almost caught him. Will Wonder Cena be able to catch Orton? 
Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Punk and Kane, the others should have been better but were far from it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Cena running made me think of The Rock calling Cena something like a
> "Retarded, bloated, transvestite Wonder Woman trying to fight crime."
> 
> Oh, Wonder Cena almost caught him. Will Wonder Cena be able to catch Orton?
> Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Punk and Kane.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Really underwhelming raw. They should of saved Batistas return for later and the pop he got was shit. Even Bryan got a bigger pop when he attacked bray from behind.

There was no build for the actual rumble match. I would of loved a 10-15 minute promo with Punk,Batista, And the shield. And they better not be stupid enough to leave Bryan out of it.

Batistas return in general was very underwhelming. I would of liked a backstage stardown with Cena since he left because of him and more footage of him walking around backstage.

And the ending was just weird. 

I just.. The starpower and segments were ready but Everything just felt so underwhelming.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Where was that Rumble tease?

I wanted something that actually felt like "It´s fcking Rumble time!".


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> Where was that Rumble tease?
> 
> I wanted something that actually felt like "It´s fcking Rumble time!".












Are you not sport's entertained?
:hhh2 :vince5


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Punk and Kane was my fav. *obvious punk mark*

But shit..brock sold that shit like a champ


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The only way that ending could've been any better is if they'd played this while Cena was chasing him through the crowd


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

the title of this thread should be Tista's new tshirt slogan


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt's promo, of course. If Bray Wyatt isn't on, I don't care. That's about my attitude to WWE these days.


:lmao more comedy gold from Tyrion.

I loved the Batista return most, followed very closely by Bryan.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

I enjoyed Big Show and Lesnar face off.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we please get a gif of Lesnar punking Show because it was :lmao and needs to be gif'd immediately. 

I enjoyed Raw. There are about 5 storylines getting lots of attention and filling out the show therefore making it enjoyable to watch. I didn't forward through half as much as the shit I usually forward through. But for a go home to the Rumble it was pretty weak. 

Something like this would have been pretty fucking GOAT:






Austin, Angle, Kane, Show, HHH, Taker all brawling like crazy and JR marking out like a mother fucker. Damn I want to go watch THIS Rumble now after that. DAT POP.

I suspect it didn't happen because the place would have been going crazy with YES chants and they didn't want that to overshadow anything else. Understandable I guess but ending with Cena/Orton brawling was kind of sucky considering it's the RUMBLE on Sunday and that's the match we all care about. 

Meh I don't care. The Rumble is my favourite PPV of the year and usually the most fun match to watch of the year too so I always look forward to it. Call me crazy but I actually think Bryan will win. He absolutely should and I want him to. Roll on Sunday. I'm pumped.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

I thought the Kane/Punk stuff was good, but DB and Bray Wyatt is a decent feud. I liked the promo last night.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This Raw was great for building storylines, The Rumble is now looking solider.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Nothing. Everything was shit. The only thing that got me excited was hearing Batistas theme but it was killed by a shitty crowd and a lameass outfit.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fine show but a bit weak taking into account the fact that it was the go-home show for the Royal Rumble and the show was stacked with Orton, Cena, Lesnar, Batista, Shield, Punk, NAO.. They could've done better.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I suspect it didn't happen because the place would have been going crazy with YES chants and they didn't want that to overshadow anything else. Understandable I guess but ending with Cena/Orton brawling was kind of sucky considering it's the RUMBLE on Sunday and that's the match we all care about.




Just imagine how excited everyone is going to be on Sunday when Cena main events over the rumble match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Show/Lesnar face-off. Lesnar is awlays the best part of Raw when he shows up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Just imagine how excited everyone is going to be on Sunday when Cena main events over the rumble match.


With Orton retaining via some kind of screwjob? That'd be dumb.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Just imagine how excited everyone is going to be on Sunday when Cena main events over the rumble match.


I doubt it. The Rumble will main event. The only way I see the title match closing is if Cena's going to win. Wait.....

:cena5 

Lol. The one annoying thing about the Rumble PPV is that you can always kind of guess who will win either the title match of the Rumble match depending on what one goes first.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio, unless "segments" means non in-ring "sports entertainment".


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Brock Lesnar/Big Show, not anything the cringeworthy Big Show did just the ridiculous overselling Brock kept doing which made the segment entertaining. I look forward for Brock to squash the giant momentum killer this Sunday.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt's promo, of course. If Bray Wyatt isn't on, I don't care. That's about my attitude to WWE these days.


Hmm; I was about to type the same exact thing.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

Preferred the Shield match and ADR vs Mysterio more than any of the poll options. From your options I'd probably go for Bryan/Wyatt.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TMPRKO said:


> Just imagine how excited everyone is going to be on Sunday when Cena main events over the rumble match.


We'll hear a ton of rogue "Daniel Bryan" and "yes" chants for sure ... especially if Bryan is eliminated.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

I'm really excited for the Royal Rumble. I just hope Batista doesn't win the Royal Rumble match. But it looks that way so far


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

I voted Kane/Punk because it was refreshing and well done, but I'm not surprised to see Bryan/Bray outvoting everything else. Bryan was over and he did an excellent job with his character. 

Bray was exceptional as always. But in his case the WWE is going way too far with the talking and making him look like a bitch in-ring and physical confrontations. 

They have to strike a balance otherwise he's going to turn into a failed gimmick that can't walk the talk. He's been shown to be the most pathetic and incompetent cult leader in all of history.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

The Shield match. I kinda regret tuning out so early because I missed out on Kane and Punk's little segment. Oh well. I can just watch it later or something.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Good bits and bad bits in that show, I just thought that it could have been a bit smoother, ah well. 

I don't see why they are so against building the Rumble match, not one qualifying match for it, not one guy cutting a promo about it being their time to win the rumble. 

Terrible crowd too.


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*



777 said:


> To my own amazement, Big Show/Lesnar. Fucking Brock selling shit like a champ again.


Agreed. Can't wait for Lesnar to destroy Big show on sunday.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Which segment did you enjoy the most last night?*

All I wanted to know by the end of Monday night was if Bryan was not gonna be on the shelf..the great promo between him and Wyatt got me my answer but of course..it comes with a price. The HHH and Vince game of placating fans to a degree but not having the hottest guy in the industry in the Rumble? And apparently they want to keep throwing you distractions to make you think it's not supposed to be about Bryan in the big picture at Mania...Batista...Lesnar...Cena...Blandy...Authority returns and names all of them the top guys and contenders. That's still not enough. Orton doesn't deserve this spot. He never did. I can't wait until he's at Mania and gets shitted on worse than those matches with Sheamus when the fans were singing songs and chanting for Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cJXNN0V9ck

BackStage Fallout: Batista & Alberto Del Rio


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Did anyone else get a real 2003ish vibe from watching tonight's show?


----------



## LFC24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Angelos said:


> lol about the skinny jeans.. Its the in thing in Asia..Places like the Phils, S.korea and even Saudi Arabia, men wearing skinny jeans are very common.


LOL where did you pull that one from? Any man caught wearing skinny jeans in Saudi would get beaten up. Badly.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LFC24 said:


> LOL where did you pull that one from? Any man caught wearing skinny jeans in Saudi would get beaten up. Badly.


Well, they're very common in South Asia .. but these days it's largely amongst the lower classes and wannabes who are typically assumed to have terrible fashion sense and are ridiculed for it.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting moments from Raw:


Randy Orton's confrontation with the Authority. Orton is playing his character excellently and has significantly improved. Enjoying him as WWE World Heavyweight Champion.
Batista's return. Great to see him gunning for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Definitely adds further prestige to it.
The Shield vs. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust. The future is contained within this match. Langston was brilliant; great athleticism. Reign's "superman punch" on Rhodes in mid-air was excellent. Glad Rollins got the pin. Reigns, Langston, Rollins, Ambrose & Rhodes should be the future.
Kane & CM Punk. I'm interested to see where this story is heading.
More focus on Naomi. This girl has potential.
Nice continued push for the Usos.

Weaknesses:


Erick Rowan is just too damn sloppy in the ring. He damn nearly killed one of the Uso brothers when he botched pushing him over the top rope.
Batista's involvement with Alberto Del Rio. Why ADR, seriously? The dude is as interesting as a brick wall.
Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar. I'm not complaining about how their confrontation segment was booked because I understand the logic of that. This is a waste of a feud for Lesnar though. It should have been Mark Henry.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

In all seriousness, I enjoyed the final brawl. Yes it was silly and dumb, but we need more of these kinds of segments for feuds. Fights through the crowd and arena and outside, something to help sell the feud as more personal. It wasn't very well done but I still enjoyed it.

What I'm wondering is why the heck there was a random camera lined up in a garage all night waiting specifically for Cena to show up that way and why he was three hours late anyway.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Silly booking at the end.

Cena arriving 3 hours late :HHH2

Orton walking to safety :HHH2

Kingston not mad about Cena causing him victory even though Kofi was supporting the brawl :HHH2


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

The Animal is back, marked like a little kid when I seen him still he's better as a heel but hopefully that will happen in time

Bork falling over the monitor onto his arse was a funny moment not sure if it was a botch or not

Cena running around outside topless in freezing cold weather :cena4 and his cringey moments at the end sucking up to the fans

AJ yet again loses on every single Raw yet you can guarantee she will win at the PPV

Shield v Big E and Rhodes Brothers was a good match up 

Uso's continue to be pushed which is fine by me there a good tag team


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

IMO the return was poorly executed. If HHH announced Batista back first instead of Orton cutting him off, it would have got a bigger pop. When Batista's music hit, the promo had already been milked for too long and the return became slightly underwhelming. Plus, Batista needs to grow out his beard, grow back the eyebrows and get rid of those tight a$$ clothes. He looked like a big bald 50 year old hipster instead of an animal if you ask me.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll be completely honest here. I only saw the opening segment and Batista/ADR segment. The rest of the show I skipped because I couldn't give a damn.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Damn that was some goat shit look like two bosses


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

It did, I agree

Has lesnar dropped some weight? He's looking so much smaller than he did at WM29, maybe it's just me?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Man... SO BO$$Y

It gave me the feeling of when a big time player entered the building to head straight to the ring like back in the day.

This whole episode just had a good feeling to it. Over baby faces and heat for the heels. Cut out the dead weight from the roster and make raw 2 hours and continue the storylines on a live smackdown..Thursdays maybe.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Need a gif or it didn't happen.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

I don't want to make this a Lesnar praising and Cena bashing thing but that said the comparison over the entries really said a lot. Lesnar strolled in like a badass and Cena jogged in like a goof.

The guy has an aura that no other wrestler has. Not particularly helped by being made to look like a bitch by the Big Show, but it still hasn't effected him too badly.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

It was awesome :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Felt like a boxing match, Heyman looking like the true GOAT in that long black jacket, all that was missing was the Bork Beanie hat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Considering heels usually enter in limousines, Brock coming in on foot was cool and only adds to his aura as a legit ass-kicker and that serious business was about to happen. Heyman walking alongside him was a pleasant surprise, considering his long-standing status as a chickenshit. It was also cool since it further cemented that they're good friends and ready for whatever comes their way.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fable said:


> I'll be completely honest here. I only saw the opening segment and Batista/ADR segment. The rest of the show I skipped because I couldn't give a damn.


I dosed off after 9:30. That's the time RAW gets mostly boring before the main event.

Second week in a row, I'm reading Raw's results on WWE.Com :HHH2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Agree, it looked great. Kinda like in a badass movie.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought it was a boring show. Batista returning for a big run as the top babyface challenger/Royal Rumble winner just doesn't appeal to me at all. Its really quite sad that they're going to give that spot to a 45 year old Batista because he has the "look", yet the other guy who has been the most over wrestler in the company gets a random midcard feud with Bray Wyatt because the people who run this company are fucking petty and don't understand the business anymore.

I just finished watching Wrestlemania 21 out of boredom, and it made me miss the days when they used to listen to the fans. We really wanted to see HBK/Angle and they gave it to us, we wanted to see Cena over Orton as the top face because he was way more over, and they gave it to us. We wanted to see Batista finally beat HHH, and they gave it to us. We wanted Edge to climb the ladder (literally) and become a main event player, and they gave it to us. Hell, earlier in the year we were clamoring for an ECW reunion, and they gave it to us in the form of One Night Stand. Now they don't give a fuck, they're making tons of money anyway and couldn't possibly care less who the crowd cheers for or who is or isn't over.

Bottom line is, if they push the guys I'm interested to see and put them in the right positions on the card, they can have my money. But giving me Batista/Orton, the same fucking feud we've been watching since 09, is honestly a little bit insulting given how hard Daniel Bryan has been cheered for over the past year.

So yeah, I'll spend my 10 bucks a month on something else.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Was a little thing, but I absolutely loved it!

It was boss!

Such little things can add so much overall.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Brock enters like a badass to turn up for his time slot on the show (Look legit).

Cena comes jogging into work just under 3 hours late with his wrestling gear already on (Shamefully bad production in that segment)

If Cena came in by bike or on the back of someone's bike then that would be quite alright, but it just looked like he ran all the way there.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

I'll be really glad once Brock goes away again so these threads fawning over him can stop.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

This episode was so damn lazy it was embarrassing. What basically happened last night was they rolled all the stars out, showed them off for a minute and then rolled them away again. That was it. Oh we got to know the #1 entrant to the Rumble and learned that instead of hyping the rumble match they decided to hype the return of Batista that they eventually stuffed up.

I wasn't let down because I know they do this all the time, but even last year they hyped the rumble constantly. They really dropped the ball this year. I guess the network was more important.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*



Snapdragon said:


> I'll be really glad once Brock goes away again so these threads fawning over him can stop.


That's nice of you to say. :clap:clap

You come across as the type of guy that would prefer to watch a Kofi Kingston match or a pointless tag team match...Great job keep up the good work.:argh::argh::clap:clap


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock and Heyman walking into the building last night*

Straight up BOSS shit. Heyman looking like a mafia boss and Lesnar looking like he's about to kill everyone in the arena. That's why I love those 2.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

batista wearin skinny jeans :hah:


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was boring. Nothing happend. Batista is back but no one gives a shit. The rest was forgetable. I really hope the WWE realises that the fans want to see Bryan and cm punk we're bord of the same old shite


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Aboutreika18 said:


>


White man wins in the end.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Great promo from the authority and Orton and great return from Batista.

Amazing passion shown by Cena and the crowd loved it.

That is what main event players bring, that big fight / showdown feel. Loved it.*


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

50% for the Bryan/Wyatt segment? Jesus Christ. That to me was such an average segment whereas the return of the Animal was truly main event status stuff. What an epic entrance and no nonsense promo. No pleasing some people unless it has something to do with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Zophiel said:


> 50% for the Bryan/Wyatt segment? Jesus Christ. That to me was such an average segment whereas the return of the Animal was truly main event status stuff. What an epic entrance and no nonsense promo. No pleasing some people unless it has something to do with Daniel Bryan.


*Exactly, I think people on this forum just vote for Bryan no matter what, but hey, that's their opinion I guess.

I agree, great entrance from Batista, instant big storyline feel with the authority, Orton and the animal in the same ring.*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Enjoyed the show, Del Rio vs Mysterio match was a very underrated match and Batista giving Rio a Batista Bomb was a nice touch to continue on their "Twitter War", he sure has a smaller build but still looks huge. Show threw Lesnar around again like a dog throwing around his chew toy. X-D. Could not give a damn about the Cena vs Orton brawl, was very funny watching Orton just getting in the car like, "screw this shit, im outta here!"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punk and Kane segment was awesome too.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad to see Batista back.

Loved the Segment with Kane and Punk. Kane is definitely going to break away from the Authority soon, it's kind of obvious this is where it's heading. To be honest this feud with Punk will see him bring back the Mask I think.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hahahaha, so I wasn't the only one who noticed Batista in slim-fit jeans then? Decent style choice for an old man.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Zophiel said:


> 50% for the Bryan/Wyatt segment? Jesus Christ. That to me was such an average segment whereas the return of the Animal was truly main event status stuff. What an epic entrance and no nonsense promo. No pleasing some people unless it has something to do with Daniel Bryan.


Stop kidding around that crap was horrible.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought Cena was the hardest worker in WWE? Turns up 2 hours and 50 minutes late to Raw :cena2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed Raw this week, the opening segment with the Authority/Orton/Batista's return was done well imo, it was effective and to the point. I enjoyed the Bryan/Wyatt promo as well, it built their match at the Rumble nicely, the Kane/Punk segment was good as well, i'm really liking Kane in his Authority role. As for the Cena/Orton segment at the end, it was good to see Cena show some aggression.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

APEX said:


> *Exactly, I think people on this forum just vote for Bryan no matter what, but hey, that's their opinion I guess.
> 
> I agree, great entrance from Batista, instant big storyline feel with the authority, Orton and the animal in the same ring.*


A big storyline feel? The whole opening segment fell flat.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I think Bray stole the show, the guy is just an excellent talker


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

#Mark said:


> A big storyline feel? The whole opening segment fell flat.


Yep anyone who says different must have been watching on mute. The crowd couldn't have cared less as soon as Big Dave mentioned his aspirations. You can't just blame it on the city either, because later in the same show Bryan suggested that maybe he should be face of the company and they popped like crazy.

I like Big Dave, or at least I've grown to like the guy ever since he impressed me in a few of his movies since leaving, and apparently excelled in Guardians of the Galaxy, so I'll never really bash the dude again, but it would be truly appalling if he was in the title match at Mania.


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Best raw in a while!*

I thought last night's raw was the best in a while! It was great from the start to finish! I wish more Raw's was like this!


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



The Caped Crusader said:


> That was a terrible opening segment. Triple H and Stephanie making Orton look like crap. Then mid-promo Batista returns. Cuts a short promo and leaves. It's all so random. Who thought to book something like this?


I was hoping for Batista to say more things to get the crowd excited other than naming the 3 things he returned for (winning Royal Rumble, headlining Wrestlemania, becoming WWE World Heavyweight Champion). He didn't even say to the crowd that it feels so great to be back. The promo was too short. Disappointing...especially when WWE has been hyping up Batista's return with those videos. :\

Other than attacking Del Rio, they should have shown Batista in some backstage segments talking to old friends and then crossing paths with new guys like Ryback.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Size and power were Batista's niches. He looked small next to Randy Orton.... I sure hope they don't put him up against Lesnar. He will look paper weak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

simottaja said:


> Agreed. Can't wait for Lesnar to destroy Big show on sunday.





Your_Solution said:


> I think Bray stole the show, the guy is just an excellent talker



I liked when Bray told Bryan that the only reason the fans look up to him is because they were kneeling before him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

APEX said:


> *Exactly, I think people on this forum just vote for Bryan no matter what, but hey, that's their opinion I guess.*


That's so lame. :no:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/20/14 THE ANIMAL RETURNS*



SnoopSystem said:


> I was hoping for Batista to say more things to get the crowd excited other than naming the 3 things he returned for (winning Royal Rumble, headlining Wrestlemania, becoming WWE World Heavyweight Champion). He didn't even say to the crowd that it feels so great to be back. The promo was too short. Disappointing...especially when WWE has been hyping up Batista's return with those videos. :\
> 
> Other than attacking Del Rio, they should have shown Batista in some backstage segments talking to old friends and then crossing paths with new guys like Ryback.


He wasn't booked to talk about his motives in a way that they would appear to be selfish. His motive for the return _is _selfish and Vince's desire to have him back stems from trying to pump up the numbers temporarily. 

The WWE universe are smarter than that now. Even amongst the casuals and the kids Bryan is over as fuck so anyone challenging for the WWE title ahead of him is merely by design, not by natural progression. 

Plus, Batista is no Rock and he'll never be but his booking this time around is exactly the same. It's like trying to get a b-list movie star to carry a remake and that never succeeds. 

His booking this time around is hilariously similar to that of the Rock. Come in challenge for title. Win title. Disappear. Drop title. And they've just repeated the exact same thing with Batista. It's like watching a rerun. Reruns are never going to be as popular as an original storyline.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought it was an ok RAW, wasn't great wasn't terrible either. But when you consider that it was the go home show to the Rumble, it failed. This has to be the least hyped Rumble match that I can remember. They just kept mentioning that Punk is the first entrant and Batista is back. No promos from anyone else about how they'll throw out 29 other guys or anything. No battle to end the show either.

Crowd was dead for the whole show other than Batista return and Bryan coming out twice. Bryan is so over it's ridiculous.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> That's so lame. :no:


But it's true.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I just remembered that cringeworthy moment where Batista got on his hands and knees and kissed the ring, such a kiss ass move from him, eurghhhh.

...and for the people who think his return was the highlight of the night, it wasn't...Lesnar was #BEAST*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^Lol. Especially since it was right at HHH/Steph's feet. For a second there, I swear I thought he was gonna kiss HHH's boots ...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> ^Lol. Especially since it was right at HHH/Steph's feet. For a second there, I swear I thought he was gonna kiss HHH's boots ...


Nothing says badass loner more than some guy dressed like speed racer hugging his bosses.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> ^Lol. Especially since it was right at HHH/Steph's feet. For a second there, I swear I thought he was gonna kiss HHH's boots ...


Yeah, me too. I was about to freak out. Kissing the ring is no big deal to me, if anything, we should be glad because this proves that he loves this company.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Nothing says badass loner more than some guy dressed like speed racer hugging his bosses.


Yah. It was just a massively botched return. They want Batista to return as face. But the authority is heel. Wait. No the authority is face now because heel orton isn't getting along with them face Batista just hugged them. Oh wait. Maybe Orton is face because heel authority wont' support him. Then that means Batista is heel and Orton is face. 

Oh who the fuck cares. As long as people are still watching ...


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

the kiss to the ring seemed more like a reference to the business then to HHH. Had he of been any closer tho it wouldn't have.

But it is kinda sad that a big return of Batista, and my first thought when i saw him walk out was 'wtf is with those pants...?'


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

That opening segment was so gross and long too.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It was a decent Raw. Was good to see Batista again, and him kissing the ring was his way of saying he missed the WWE and the business. 

The rest of the show was pretty solid as well. 

Bring on the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That was a perfect lesson in how NOT to have a big superstar return. I can't believe Vince let him go out there in those clothes. You could honestly hear the crowd deflate when he came out like that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> That was a perfect lesson in how NOT to have a big superstar return. I can't believe Vince let him go out there in those clothes. You could honestly hear the crowd deflate when he came out like that.


It is interesting how much Vince will micromanage what performers can say on a mic, limiting of moves in the ring, in the ear of commentators, etc. but then, what people wear on live tv is just glossed over. I don't like that he was clean shaven either.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree....his clothes did him no good..them skinny tight jeans were very metro..and didn't do much to his "BEAST" gimmick lmfao
Also the kiss to ring was respect to the business but the hug to HHH was silly since they're heels :hhh2


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Also the kiss to ring was respect to the business but the hug to HHH was silly since they're heels :hhh2


So all faces automatically have to hate all heels?! The world is not black and white you know.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

murder said:


> So all faces automatically have to hate all heels?! The world is not black and white you know.


In the world of well thought out storytelling it is. WWE tells stories. Just not particularly good ones in recent memory.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> In the world of well thought out storytelling it is. WWE tells stories. Just not particularly good ones in recent memory.


WWE has never told good stories. They just used to be more entertaining, and now they ran out of ideas and they keep on repeating the same old bullshit.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> In the world of well thought out storytelling it is. WWE tells stories. Just not particularly good ones in recent memory.


Batista and Hunter are best friends. You can't expect Batista to suddenly hate Hunter just because he turned heel on Daniel Bryan, someone Batista has no connection with whatsoever. It still has to be somewhat realistic.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

So no break down?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

murder said:


> Batista and Hunter are best friends. You can't expect Batista to suddenly hate Hunter just because he turned heel on Daniel Bryan, someone Batista has no connection with whatsoever. It still has to be somewhat realistic.


No? Really? So tell me again why Punk shook Rey's hand when the last program they were in he made his little girl cry. 

Or why did Orton hug HHH and Steph when the last program they were in involved lots of punts to the head. 

Or why Punk magically turned face after an extended break when the last thing he did was bathe in the ashes of the Taker's dead manager?

It's all a mind game my friends. If Batista had come back in the ring and Batista bombed BOTH Orton AND HHH, it would've given him a massive babyface pop .. not a convoluted muffled/mixed reaction. 

The ring is supposed to be full of aggression, testosterone and hard to explain actions. Not a coffee shop get together between old buddies.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

C'mon you should know by now that when watching wwe your memory should not last more than a few months. And to be honest the rate they recap everything, maybe thats more like 3minutes...anyway..

That reaction was not because of the clothes he was wearing, if that's what people are saying, thats bollocks. 

That reaction was because people knew weeks ago he was coming back, plus you throw hunter and orton in the ring first segment, you knew he was coming back that very segment. It was a bit too predictable and thats the reason, not that it was a dead reaction by any means.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't understand why fans seem to expect world class writing in pro-wrestling. It's just not possible. People's perception about television writing seems to have significantly changed over the years. No doubt, the last decade has seen some of the best TV shows with excellent writing, that wasn't available during the late 90s, but when comparing with pro-wrestling, you have to keep in mind the resources involved in story-telling in wrestling generally is limited to in-ring and backstage segments. The expectations have to be reasonable imo.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The sad part is, I don't know what to vote for in the thread poll as I didn't enjoy the hell out of anything on it. :lmao


----------

